# Airwar ww2 The Pilots.



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

WWII RAF Battle of Britain Spitfire fighter ace Pat Jamie Jameson DSO DFC*signed | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

240 aviation art Luftwaffe pilot Werner Schroer JG 27 Knights Cross photo print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

US WWII ROBERT L. SCOTT ACE FIGHTER PILOT FLYING TIGER SIGNED PHOTO PRINT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

1942 Press Photo William Uhler heaves anchor before taking off, Perrin Field TX | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

1940 Press Photo Flying Officer C.W. Trevena of Royal Canadian Air Force | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

WK 2 Foto Soldat Mölders Luftwaffe Pilot Auszeichnungen Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2020)

Interesting thread subject.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Original photograph 490th Bomb Group named pilots crew with dog named Flak 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Original photograph 490th Bomb Group B-17 pilot crew just before a mission | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Ofw Muller and Fw Blume in front of Bf 109 G Cannon Bird Luftwaffe WWII 4x6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Fighter Ace Alan Deere New Zealand RAF Spitfire Pilot WW2 WWII #102 4x6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

4/12/1945 USAAF airman's Curtis Field, Brady TX photo me in cockpit airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

2 Fotos Oberst Graf in Ulm | eBay

Hermann Graf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Foto Soldat Luftwaffe Flugzeug JU 86 1942 3.Reich 2WK WWII Flieger Kombi Uniform | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Top Foto Pilot Oberfeldwebel Werner Machold, JG 2 " Richthofen " Schnappschuss | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Top Foto Flugzeug Pilot Oberfeldwebel Werner Machold, JG 2 " Richthofen ", RK | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 12, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 G-1 "<< D5+AF" Stab IV./NJG 3 Jever Februar 1945++ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 G-1 "<< D5+AF" Stab IV./NJG 3 Jever Februar 1945+ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

notice Schräge Musik 

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 G-1 "<< D5+AF" Stab IV./NJG 3 Jever Februar 1945## | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

Ju-88-G-1-D5-AF-Stab-IV-NJG-3-Jever-Februar-1945 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 G-1 "<< D5+AF" Stab IV./NJG 3 Jever Februar 1945# | eBay

Notice Schräge Musik


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 G-1 "<< D5+AF" Stab IV./NJG 3 Jever Februar 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C/D der 6./NJG 3 im Frühjahr 1942 in Schleswig # | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2020)

Good shots.


----------



## ODonovan (Jul 16, 2020)

First Lieutenant (later Captain) Amos H. "Hess" Bomberger, 361st FS, 356th FG, in the cockpit of his P-47, "Miss Carriage," 42-26649. Fortunately, Hess didn't carry that name over to his next ride, his Mustang.  Note the first photo is incorrectly captioned that Hess was in the 359th FS, which was not the case.



-Irish


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 355TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE BILL CULLERTON SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 359TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE NEVIN CRANFILL SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 355TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - LES MINCHEW SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 355TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - ROBERT WOODY SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Leopold Hackl Orden Luftwaffe Nachtjäger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Günter Glasner Orden Luftwaffe Kampfflieger | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: 384th Bomb Group Aircrew w/ B-17 Bomber "MARION"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Glossy Photo 8"x10" 46th Bombardment Group WW11 | eBay

Those guys could all be brothers from the same mother. Look a lot the same.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

World War 2 Pilot ACE Autographed Signed Photo John R. Alison SPECIAL OPERATIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Original WWII AAF Photo - B-24 Flight Crew - 605th BS, 399th Bomb Group - 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Original WWII AAF Photo - B-17 Flying Fortress Flight Crew | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Sardinia Italy 1st Lt George T Stannard a B-26 pilot | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

Lot Of 7 David Douglas Duncan Gelatin Silver Prints Photo- US Marine Pilot WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

WI1 AUTHENTIC WWII PHOTO FREE SHIPPING & SCANS WARPLANE CREW BRUSSELS BELGIUM | eBay

Baugher: Douglas C-47B-1-DK 43-48476 (MSN 25737/14292) converted to C-47D, to VC-47D in 1949. Damaged in accident Washington DC
Nov 24, 1952. To MASDC. Jan 11, 1967 to Air International Corp of Miami, converted to C-47D. To South Vietnam AF May 1967 under MAP. To Philippine AF May 29, 1973. Jul 1984 sold to Philair as RP-C550. Bought by Victoria Air May 2001. W/o Oct 17, 2009 when crashed and burned 3.5 mi SW of Manila-Ninoy Aquino International Airport, Philippines. Four killed.

Changes are the plane out lived some of the men in the picture.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo Pilot Bomber 100th Fighter Wing SquadronUSAF SGT. Fred Raitz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2020)

WWII NAVY PILOT R.R. BUDD VINTAGE DEC. 22nd 1943 IDed MILITARY SNAPSHOT PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

1945 Press Photo England, American airmen look at a Thunderbolt's machine guns | eBay

Raymond E Smith


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

1943 Press Photo North Africa, Lt. Hoelle inspects the damaged wing of his P-38 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

Greg "Pappy" Boyington USMC F4U Corsair Black Sheep WW2 WWII Print 4x6 #1096 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

Deutsche Luftwaffe WW II Pilot Grislawski Wanne Eickel Foto War #753r | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 Flugzeugführer Kuno Reinhardt 1./NJG 102 1943/44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Besatzung 2./NJG 2 im Sommer/Herbst 44 Kassel-Rothwesten | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

German Luftwaffe Fighter Pilot Photo KG-51 - Older Print on Velox Paper | eBay
German Luftwaffe Fighter Pilot Photo KG-51 - Older Print on Velox Paper | eBay


Jurgen Hohne

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 8, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

orig. Foto Luftwaffe II./JG 51 Josef Fözö RK, Walter Stengel Bf Me 109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2020)

WWII 8TH A.F. 389TH B.G. PLOESTI RAID PILOT JOHN BROOKS SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2020)

WWII 9TH AIR FORCE 354TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE RICHARD ASBURY SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 55TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - WILLIAM ALLEN SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 10, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo Spiros Karavedas P-47D Thunderbolt The Greek Guerilla Nose Art | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2020)

WWII USAAF B17 Flying Fortress 96th Bomber Group Crew 8X10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

ORIG RARE WWII COLOR PHOTO WWII FLYING TIGER 23RD FTR TRIPLE ACE IN A2 W/ P-51 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

ORIGINAL RARE WWII COLOR PHOTO WWII FLYING TIGER 23RD FTR TRIPLE ACE IN P-51 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Pacific, Lieut. Milton Worley, skipper of Composite Squadron 83 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 FW 190 Jagdflieger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Foto Repro kein Zeitgenössisches original Pilot Ace Lederjacke EK Flugzeug FW190 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Foto Repro kein Zeitgenössisches original Pilot Ace Flugzeug FW 190 Rettungswest | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Foto Repro kein Zeitgenössisches original Pilot Ass Schwimmweste Flugzeug FW 190 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Flugzeugführer der 12.(N)/JG 2 Trondheim-Vaernes Mai 40 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

VTG Marines POW Pilot Tiger Mayberry WWII Photo University Of Florida Gator HOF | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Foto Flugzeugführer Luftwaffe mit Fuchs bei Flugzeug, Brest 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Heinz Bär,erfolgreichster Jagdflieger m. Me262,fliegt LF1 Zaunkönig 2Orig.Fotos | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Jagdgeschwader 77 Jagdflieger Me 109 F. Geißhardt in Comiso Sizilien Italien (1) | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Me 109 Jg. 77 Kommandeur Ihlefeld vor Flug Wolfsschanze Schwerter Verleihung | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 , Pilot F. Geißhardt mit Piloten in Mariopol | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 , Kommandeur Ihlefeld beim Sold zählen | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Jagdgeschwader 77 Jagdflieger Me 109 F. Geißhardt in Larissa Griechenland | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2020)

7815a❚ orig. Foto Soldat d. Luftwaffe Flieger Ernst Oertel m. Orden aus Tübingen | eBay

OERTEL, Ernst. (DOB: 1923). 21.07.43 Lt. IV./JG 3 WIA - in air raid at Leverano. 23.07.43 died of wounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Hermann Schleinhege Orden Luftwaffe Jagdflieger | eBay

8./JG55

*



*

*



*


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Ernst-Wilhelm Reinert 

Reinert is credited with 174 enemy aircraft shot down in 715 combat missions. The majority of his victories were claimed over the Eastern Front with JG 77, with 51 in the Mediterranean, and 20 over the Western Front with JG 27. He was awarded the Knight's Cross with Oak Leaves, and Swords.











Signiertes Foto von Ernst-Wilhelm Reinert Orden Luftwaffe Jagdflieger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Günther Rall Orden Luftwaffe Jagdflieger General | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Heinz Rökker Orden Luftwaffe Nachtjäger Jagdflieger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Werner P. Roell Orden Luftwaffe Stuka Schlachtflieger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Capt. James R. Lane, USAAF serving in the Mediterranean Theater | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - 23RD FIGHTER GROUP AWARDS CEREMONY W/ ACES LULIANG CHINA | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Me 109 PK Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

Pilot mit Frontflugspange am Flugzeug Ju 88 Flugplatz Foggia Italien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 2, 2020)

Nice ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WW II German Aircraft Photo - Me109 F-4 - W.Nr. 7621 - JG54 JG77 - 100% ORIGINAL | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

Foto luftwaffe jagdflieger fritz karch jg52 | eBay

Karch, Fritz - TracesOfWar.com

Man looking down is Karch


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger Klaus Dietrich jg51 me109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

Orig. Foto Portrait Pilot Udo Kuchta S.G.101 gefallen REIMS Frankreich 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

Luftwaffe Pilot Fliegerass mit Schwimmweste 1./Nahaufklärungsgruppe 2 (S778) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

Orig. Foto AK Portrait JG102 Pilot Jagdflieger von Hanstein m. Orden KIA 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

Erich Hartmann "Jagdflieger" Luftwaffe Wandbild | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

Erich Hartmann "Jagdflieger" Luftwaffe Wandbild | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Oberst Mölders - 1. Brillantenträger Wehrmacht Luftwaffe - Originalfoto Front | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug 4./NJG 2 Oblt. Hans-Georg Schütze Gilze-Rijen Sommer 41 | eBay

see also Dornier Do17

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug 2./NJG 2 Flugzeugführer Mittelstedt in Gilze-Rijen 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug 2./NJG 2 Hptm. Rudolf Jung Staffelkapitän Gilze-Rijen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

D263 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 Pilot cockpit | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

WW2 PARATROOPER IN GOGGLES & BOMBER JACKET 1940's MINI COLOR KODAK PHOTO Rare | eBay

I think Marine Scout Bombing Squadron 132 (VMSB-132) Douglas SBD Dauntless

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 55TH FIGHTER GROUP PILOT - BIRTCIEL SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 352ND FIGHTER GROUP PILOT - POWELL SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

1940's WWII Original Photograph Of Stoic WWII Pilot w Goggles In Front of Plane | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 352ND FIGHTER GROUP ACE - DONALD BRYAN SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay






42-8381 | American Air Museum







www.americanairmuseum.com





The P-47C, 42-8381, was assigned to Major Donald S. Bryan and coded PE-B. Maj. Bryan named it in honor of his wife who was rather petite, as he did all of his personal fighter planes. The name was retained when the aircraft was reassigned to the 3rd Gunnery and Tow-Target Flight at East Wretham, after being declared "war weary". It retained it's standard ETO markings over the original Olive Drab/Neutral Grey paintwork. The name, Little One, on this P-47 came from Maj. Bryan when it was his plane with the 352nd Fighter Group, 328th Fighter Squadron at Bodney, U.K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 56TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - CHRISTIANSON SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

WWII 8TH A.F. 364TH FIGHTER GROUP FIGHTER ACE BANKEY SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

WWII 8TH A.F. 20TH FIGHTER GROUP FIGHTER ACE HARLEY BROWN SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 355TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - BILLY HOVDE SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Heinrich Südel Orden Luftwaffe Kampfflieger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Gerhard Stüdemann Orden Luftwaffe Stuka Schlachtflieger | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Bruno Stolle Orden Luftwaffe Jagdflieger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2020)

Excellent.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

B-17F-100-BO Cabin in the Sky , Renamed 'Rough Group' Renamed 'Dorothy Dee' Delivered Cheyenne 21/5/43; Geiger 28/5/43; Gt Falls 7/6/43; Gore 12/6/43; Smoky Hill 29/6/43; Dow Fd 10/7/43; Assigned 571BS/390BG [FC-P] Framlingham 11/7/43 CABIN IN THE SKY; re-named ROUGH GROUP then DOROTHY DEE; Returned to the USA Bradley 4/7/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Altus 14/8/45 

Baugher, 42-30338 | American Air Museum in Britain

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 390TH B.G. B-17 CABIN IN THE SKY CREW PHOTOS & PATCHES GROUP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2020)

WW2 1944 Photo 303rd Bombardment Group B-17 Bomber Plane HELLS ANGELS Nose Art | eBay
WW2 Original 1943 Photo 303rd Bombardment Group B-17 Bomber Plane HELLS ANGELS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2020)

Foto Soldatengräber v. Zerstörergeschwader 101 am Fliegerhorst Memmingen 1944 LW | eBay

Fritz Thiel Hans Muller


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Foto aus Nachlass Kampfgeschwader 55, Major und Hauptmann Auszeichnung (N)20755 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Foto aus Nachlass Kampfgeschwader 55, in Kramatorskaja, Flugfeld (N)20755 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug 3./NJG 2 Lt. Hans Hahn 13 Nachtluftsiege Sommer 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

orig. Foto Luftwaffe 6./JG 51 Bf Me 109 Böblingen 1940 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

orig. Foto Luftwaffe Me 109 E 6./JG 51 Herbst 1939 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

Foto + Flugzeug Piloten Kommandant +03817 | eBay

lt Raab

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

WWII 5TH AIR FORCE 49th FIGHTER GROUP ACE RALPH WANDREY SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

WWII AMERICAN VOLUNTEER GROUP FLYING TIGERS PILOT LAYHER SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

1942 Press Photo World War II Marine Flying Ace Captain Joseph Foss - pim11961 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Alfred Veith Orden Luftwaffe Kampfflieger Greif | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Willi Unger Orden Luftwaffe Jagdflieger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Fritz Seyffardt Orden Luftwaffe Stuka Schlachtflieger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

Signiertes Foto von Gerhard Thyben Orden Luftwaffe Jagdflieger | eBay

Nice behind Gerd The FW190 with propellor weights.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 14, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

Foto. x2-Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw-190, Pilot - Osten 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

Foto, 2.WK, Wehrmacht: "Gendankenfenster" - Blick aus dem Cockpit (MB)21181 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

Rare! Squadron Photo P-38J Lightnings 55th FG ETO England 4" x 6" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2020)

WWII Army Air Corps B-24 Bomber Nose Art Bolivar Pilot Crew Photo War Bond 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2020)

Fritz Langbein

Portrait Nachtjäger 2.K.G.153 Orden EK FFS,Flugzeug Staffelwappen,Personalkarte | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Airman in Flying Kit Posed by His B-24 Bomber on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Tail gunner Jankins & radio op J Hoffman after bombing mission | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII U.S. 8TH A.F. EAGLE SQUADRON 4TH FTR. GRP. ACE COEN SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII 5TH AIR FORCE - 49TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE JOEL PARIS SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII U.S. 8TH A.F. 357TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE VINTAGE CARSON 3.5" X 4.5" PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII U.S. 8TH A.F. POLISH 56TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE GLAYDCH SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Very interesting man i say Bolesław Gładych - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII U.S. 8TH A.F. 357TH FIGHTER GROUP P-51D - CONLIN VINTAGE 5"x7" B&W PHOTO | eBay











Roger Freeman Collection FRE 3170 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 357TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - GLENDON DAVIS SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII LUFTWAFFE JG 5 206 VICTORY FIGHTER ACE WALTER SCHUCK SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

notice the number 5 in the black cross

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII U.S. NAVY VF-27 FIGHTER ACE - RICHARD STAMBROOK SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII U.S. MARINE CORPS VMF-214 BLACKSHEEP PILOT - BOWERS SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII 9TH AIR FORCE 354TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - CARL BICKEL SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII 9TH AIR FORCE - 354TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - MAURY LONG SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII 5TH AIR FORCE - 475TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - NICHOLS SIGNED 11x14 COLOR PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII 5TH AIR FORCE - 475TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - FORSTER SIGNED 8x10 COLOR PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 21, 2020)

Great pics.



Snautzer01 said:


> notice the number 5 in the black cross



That's the frame number factory stencil.


----------



## Dana Bell (Sep 21, 2020)

Am I the only one who thinks some of those "signed" photos are not really "autographed" photos? Several of the "signatures" seem to have been created by the same shaky hand. Joe Forster's signature (in particular) appears on several autographed prints - and it doesn't look like what we see here.

It's still great to see the images, but I wouldn't spend buck on e-bay buying one of those copies unless I was VERY sure the signatures weren't forgeries.

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Great pics.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the frame number factory stencil.


could be but, not found that often on JG machine


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2020)

Foto Kaiserreich Pilot Leutnant Ernst UDET mit Orden vor Flugzeug Fokker D VII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

1940s WWII US Navy Pilot Ray Pohkotter Photo in flight helmet | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 E Stab III./ZG 1 Roland Bohrt 100 FF Bjelgorod 42 | eBay

StaKa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40856931

Hans-Joachim Marseille


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40576723


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto Jagdflieger Pilot mit Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug Orden Flugplatz 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

Portrait ME 109 Technik Foto m Flugzeugführer und Staffelabzeichen alter Abzug | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 26, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

WWII Bomber Pilot USAF Photo of Barber H W Uniform 6x4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

TOP UND SEHR SELTENES ORIGINAL FOTO VON LUFTWAFFE FLIEGER WERNER MÖLDERS. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

foto Lot luftwaffe jagdflieger jg102 me109 weisse 9 zerbst | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

S581 Frankreich Airfield Buc Generalfeldmarschall Hugo Sperrle Aufklärungsgr.123 | eBay
S580 Frankreich Airfield Buc Generalfeldmarschall Hugo Sperrle Aufklärungsgr.123 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

S611 Aufklärungsgruppe 123 Soldaten mit frischen EK II KVK Spieß Orden badges ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

S620 Aufklärungsgruppe 123 Staffelkapitän Major Donaubauer Knullenkopfstaffel ! | eBay

from Loss of Major. Donaubauer ex 1./(F)123 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum
_Melvin,
For 29 July 1940 - I have the following from "Battle of Britian Then and Now" (Mk 3):-
"4./KG76. Junkers Ju 88A-1. Shot down into the Channel south of Worthing at 2.00 pm by 145 Sqdn Hurricanes. Maj. Donaubauer and Uffz Peters killed. Lt Nier and Uffz Cordes missing.Aircraft lost".
From Mason's earlier "Battle Over Britian" I have a slightly different view:-
"4./KG76. Shot down by Naval AA gunfire of Dungeness, 13.12 hrs. Ju 88A-1. 100 %. Two crew killed.Maj.i.G. Donaubauer and Lt Nier missing".
__________________
Best Regards

Andy Mitchell_


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

1943 Press Photo "Flying Fortress" Pilot Captain Irl E. Baldwin - pim12225 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Captain Joe Foss & Members of His Fighter Squadron - pim11528 | eBay











Capt. Joe Foss, the leading American ace of the war. The squadron has bag over 60 Japanese planes and Foss himself has over 26 confirmed victories. Foss, smoking his characteristic cigar, is shown in the center while around him,reading from top left around the bottom to top right, are Oscar Bate, of Essex Falls, N.J.; Greg Loesch; Tom Furlow, 25, of Montrose, Colorado; Frank Presley, of Encinitas, Cal.; Bill Freeman, 25, of Bonham, Texas. Foss Comes from Sioux Falls, S.D

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

X5313 Foto Jg53 Pilot Aces Grab Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 W. Zellot J.G.53 | eBay

PlQ 49114 20 km east of Wertjatschy in Bf 109 G-2, 13487 10+ (Black 1, white 0). Hit by flak witnessed by Hfw Fischer


----------



## Bernhart (Oct 4, 2020)

the guy in 179 with the cigar kinda looks like Liam Neelson


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

1944 Press Photo WWII pilots Sylvester Burke & Francis Gambreski in Britain | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Id'ed 9th Fighter Squadron Pilot in Australia - Original Photograph | eBay

Dell Moore (?) march 6 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Original Photo 451st BOMB GROUP B-24 Mechanic GIOIA DEL COLLE Airfield Italy 41 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo NAMED 7th SQUADRON 34th BOMB GROUP 1944 Cylinder 5 | eBay

William Feulling M/sgt Crew chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

WWII RAF 239 squadron Mosquito night fighter ace F/L Denis Welfare DFC* signed | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Flying Fortress Pilot Photo Lt. Charles H. Samuelson 323 BS C248 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2020)

LOT OF 2 ORIGINAL GERMAN ARCHIVE PHOTOS JUNKERS JU-88 1943 LUFTWAFFE size10x15cm | eBay

Gefreiter Fritz Engel 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2020)

Flugbuch Heinz Bär RK! Stab JGr Süd, 6./JG 1,Stab II./JG 1,Stab III./EJG 2,JV 44 | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2020)

Heinz Bär's log book for sale and no bids?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Heinz Bär's log book for sale and no bids?


Copy, but interesting. Now if you build ig his Fw 190D and know when and at what time he made a claim with it

Ich verkaufe ein A4 Flugbuch von Major Heinz Bär RK!!!! welches mir Anfang der 80 er Jahre zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Kein Original! Es geht in Buch von Start 1-463 vom 12.8.1943 - 19.4.1945 und beginnt beim Stab JGr Süd als Kommandeur Starts mit FW 56, Me 108, Orange, Avignon, Niemes, FW 44, Ju 87, Me 109, Ar 66, Ju 52, Ca 309, Si 204, FW 190, Ar 96, am 2.12.1943 2 Abschüße, FW 190 bis 12.12.1943. weiter ab 4.1.1944 6./JG 1 Starts mit FW 190 später Stab II./JG 1, Rheine, Deelen, am 2.2.1944 Abschuß B-17 und P-47, weitere Abschüße, Rheine, Störmede, am 22.4.1944 200 Luftsieg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! P-47, später Stab JG 3 Rheinsehlen, am 27.9.1944 erster Start Me 262, Alperstädt, Schafstädt, Esperstedt, Ar 96, Me 108, FW 190, Neujahrseinsatz am 1.1.1945 mit FW 190 D-9, Bü 131, Me 262, Si 204, Me 110, Fi 156, Lechfeld, Stab III./EJG 2, am 29.3.1945 Start mit Spitfire, JV 44, insgesamt 16 Luftsiege mit Me 262 bis Start 463 am 19.4.1945. Insgesamt 221 Luftsiege !!!! dann hört das Flugbuch auf. Alle Starts mit Zahlenkennung, Werknummer, teilweise ohne Kennung. Die


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

Q292 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe KG30 Flugzeug Pilot 500. Feindflug TOP ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Bomber Navigator Lt. Arthur A. Durch Photo 324th Bomb Sq C262 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Howard K Winfield Not the man on the picture)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo NAMED 34th BOMB GROUP B-17 BOMBER TAIL England 101 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo NAMED CREW 34th BOMB GROUP B-17 BOMBER England 102 | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2020)

The panel wash is overdone on the last one.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Foto-ME 109-Luftwaffe-Flieger-WW2-Kennung-Camo-2WK | eBay

Oblt Geisshardt


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Press Photo: RARE! US Fighter Pilot ROBERT KNAPP w/ P-47 Fighter Plane "PERCY"! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

WWII photo- 489th BG- B 24 Bomber plane Nose Art w/ ID'D Crew GROUP SHOT* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Navy pilot Thomas Vogle wins Air Medal for WWII Pacific service | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2020)

World War II U S Army Air Corp Photo Copy of Original | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2020)

U.S. Army Air Force Ace Captain Robert L. Faurot 8"x10" World War II 2 Photo 110 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2020)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flieger Pilot Flugzeug Flugplatz Kanal Flugzeugführer | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2020)

WW2 Flügel Commander Raf Wilson Wellington Bomber Original Presse Foto | eBay

wing commanders R.M.F. Wilson and P.J. Sanders

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 60 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Erik Littlejohn


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 61 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

William Dian


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 77 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 79 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Lt Donlon


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 79 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Lt Hamilton


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 81 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Lt Wells


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 83 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Lt Carmel Shook


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 83 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Clarence VanCott


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 85 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Lt Johnson


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 86 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Lt richard Manwaring


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 92 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Lt Joe Holloway


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 99 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Fox Veltri Vesper


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 100 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Lt Lavin


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 102 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Lt Rae Preston


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 118 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

F.O, Squirrel Evoritt


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 138 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Lt Funderburk


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo Lieutenant Don Penning in the fighter P-51B Mustang 0168 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: USAAC Squadron (All Named!) Posed by C-46 Transport Plane!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: 458th Bomb Group Aircrew Posed by Their B-24 Bomber (#2)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2020)

WWII U.S. 8TH A.F. 357TH FIGHTER GROUP ACES WARTIME ORIGINAL WWII 6" x 8" PHOTO | eBay
WWII U.S. 8TH A.F. 357TH FIGHTER GROUP ACES WARTIME ORIGINAL WWII 6" x 8" PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2020)

WWII 8TH A.F. 20TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - JAMES M. MORRIS SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2020)

WWII 8TH A.F. 78TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - EUGENE ROBERTS SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2020)

WWII 8TH A.F. 357TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - ARVAL ROBERSON SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2020)

WWII 8TH A.F. 357TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - THOMAS L. HAYES SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2020)

WWII 8TH A.F. 56TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - MICHAEL JACKSON SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2020)

WWII 8TH A.F. 361ST FIGHTER GROUP ACE - SIGNED B&W 8x10 | eBay

LT. DALE F. SPENCER
He was born Dec. 18, 1922, in Grover, Pa., son of the late Francis and Rita Flemming Spencer.
Dale joined the United States Air Force in November of 1943. He was a fighter pilot with the 376th Fighter Squadron, 361st Fighter Group and Eighth Air Force. He served his country during World War II, in Normandy, Northern France, Ardennes and Air Offensive in Japan and Europe.
He was recognized as a double Ace and received several decorations including Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Star, Air Medal with three oak leaf clusters and Distinguished Flying Cross with two oak leaf clusters.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2020)

WWII 8TH A.F. 361ST FIGHTER GROUP ACE - URBAN "BEN" DREW SIGNED B&W 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2020)

WWII RAF 133 EAGLE SQUADRON - FOURTH FIGHTER GROUP ACE BLAKESLEE SIGNED B&W 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2020)

WWII 8TH A.F. 56TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - HAROLD COMSTOCK SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2020)

Good pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2020)

.... the_ faces_. What a generation! And, mostly, they received good kit to work with ... and lots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2020)

1940's WWII Photo~"US ARMY AIR CORPS" Sgt Ford~FLIGHT Jacket | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2020)

Orig. Foto Portrait Jagdflieger Pilot mit EK1 EKI Orden Lederkombi Uniform | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

WWII US 8th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses 390th Bomb Group Photo Lot | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

Fotos Jagdflieger #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

WW2 RAF Bomber Command 617 squadron Dambuster F/L William Howarth DFM signed | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 217 N der 6./NJG 4 Tavaux/Fr. Ende Januar 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C/D der 7./NJG 4 Frühjahr 1943 in Jouvincourt << | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C/D der 7./NJG 4 Frühjahr 1943 in Jouvincourt++ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C/D der 7./NJG 4 Frühjahr 1943 in Jouvincourt+ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C/D der 7./NJG 4 Frühjahr 1943 in Jouvincourt ### | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C/D der 7./NJG 4 Frühjahr 1943 in Jouvincourt ## | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C/D der 7./NJG 4 Frühjahr 1943 in Jouvincourt # | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C/D der 7./NJG 4 Frühjahr 1943 in Jouvincourt | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2020)

Hood shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

WWII GERMAN PHOTO LUFTWAFFE PILOT Karl-Heinz Leesmann THE KNIGHT CROSS HOLDER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

P-51 Nose Art 15th Air Force Fighter Command General Italy Original WWII Photo | eBay

Brig. General DC Strother , his crew chief s/sgt GL Press


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Press Photo Flying control officer at 44BG base near Shipdham, England in WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Foto-2500 Feindflug-Me 109-Ehrung-Luftwaffe-WW2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Fotonachlass-Me 109-500 Feindflug im Osten 1942-2.(H) Tannenberg-WW2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-6 der 2./NJG 4 Laon-Athies Wappen Winter 1943/44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> orig. Foto Luftwaffe II./JG 51 Josef Fözö RK, Walter Stengel Bf Me 109 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 591468


orig. Foto Luftwaffe JG 51 Mölders, Oblt. Stengel DKiG 1940/41 Me 109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Press Photo Gene Browne, One of First World War II Fighter Pilots - sia34586 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Marine ace pilot Greg Weissenberger shows a cake from his squad | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

Orig. Foto Piloten 3.(F)/33 in Junkers Ju 188 Flugzeug Cockpit Griechenland 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C-4 WNr.3246 "3M+BB" I./ZG 2 Neufchateau Juni 40 | eBay

Messerschmitt Bf 110C Zerstorer I./ZG2 (3M+ ) base crash landing : Stab I./ZG2 (3M+BB) Gerhard Granz France 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

9902 Foto Bf 109 E 4. Staffel JG 26 Staffelabzeichen Kanal August 1941 top rar | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

R414 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Portrait Oberleutnant Staffel Chef Flugzeug Kombi | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

R252 Fotos Luftwaffe 1./ K.G.27 Flugzeug Pilot crew Weihnachten 1944 x-mas !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

R250 Fotos Luftwaffe 1./ K.G.27 Flugzeug Pilot Neukuhren 1943 Schießplatz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

R246 Fotos Luftwaffe 1./ K.G.27 Flugzeug crew Pilot Hörsching Linz Österreich 44 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

R242 Fotos Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 12./ K.G.27 Flugzeug He111 August 1943 crew TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

R239 Fotos Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 12./ K.G.27 Flugzeug He111 cockpit Partisan Front | eBay

Not looking very happy with this task.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII FLYING TIGERS AVG PHOTO - ACE W/ P-40 GUNS HELL'S ANGELS 3RD SQDN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII FLYING TIGERS AVG PHOTO - ACE W/ P-40 NOSE HELL'S ANGELS 3RD SQDN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2020)

WWII RAF 486 RNZAF squadron Typhoon Tempest fighter ace Jimmy Sheddan DFC signed | eBay






His ride done by Crimea_River

**** DONE: 1/48 Tempest MkV - Allied Advance and Defense of the Reich WWII.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Flugzeugbesatzung He 111 aus Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3598x) | eBay
Foto Hund Dog Tarn Camo Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3679x) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Frankreich Vannes Flugzeug He111 Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader( 3581x) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Portrait Luftwaffe Bordschütze Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3546x) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Luftwaffe Gruppenfoto Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader(3544x) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Frankreich Vannes Flugplatz He 111 Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader( 3578x) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

Press Photo: RARE! US Navy Fighter Pilot Lt, FREDERICK STIEGLITZ (MIA 1945)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2020)

WL Flugzeug m.Geschwaderwappen (Flugz./Torped) "Habicht" m.Besatzung (mit Namen) | eBay

8./KG76

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

An original WW2 photo US NAvy Fighter squadron VB 81 Hell's Razors class picture | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

MD869 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Front PKW Horch Staffelabzeichen Emblem KG30 TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2020)

RARE ORIGINAL 1943 Wright Patterson AFB WW2 WWII Photograph Research Lab German | eBay

German pilot uniform with electric heating.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2020)

Photo WW2 US Army Air Force B-3 jacket Alamo Gordo NM AAB 1942 Full Flight gear | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2020)

VF60

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2020)

Number 1 Squadron RCAF Prestwick Scotland 1940 with Hurricane WW2 Re-Print 5x7 | eBay

I say chap, bad sport, you said there would be tea. Now we have to bimble down to the mess. Should report you to the Scrambled eggs for that


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2020)

RAF 611 Squadron Spitfire Biggin Hill 1942 WW2 Re-Print 5x7 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 mölders me109 kanal | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

2 Fotos Hermann GRAF Jagdflieger Pilot Flieger Flugzeuge Weltkrieg | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo- 318th FG- Pilot CAPT. TOUHEY w/ P 47 Fighter plane LARRUPIN' LOU* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo- 318th FG- CAPT TOUHEY & P 47 Fighter plane Nose Art- LARRUPIN' LOU* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo-318th Fighter Group- P 47 Thunderbolt plane Nose Art -LARRUPIN' LOU* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo- 318th FG- US GI Looks through GUNSIGHT inside P-47 Fighter plane* | eBay

CAPT TOUHEY


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

WWII 15TH A.F. - 52ND FIGHTER GROUP ACE - VICTOR CABAS SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

WWII 15TH A.F. - 325TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - RICHARD DUNKIN SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 16, 2020)

Good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo RAF 155 Squadron Spitfire at RAF Tengah Singapore 1946. | eBay

"Trigger"Lewis Tengang 1946


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2020)

Jagdgeschwader 2./302 Flugzeugführer Bf 109 Götzendorf | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2020)

WW2 Postkarte Hauptmann Balthasar | eBay

notice killmark. the points or not always in the same direction


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2020)

15th Air Force in Italy - First B-24 pilot bomber to complete 50 combat misions | eBay

Robert L Lindahl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2020)

WWII & Korea RAF RCAF Spitfire & Sabre fighter ace Doug Lindsay DFC* CD signed | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

WWII EAGLE SQUADRON / FOURTH FIGHTER GROUP ACE BLAKESLEE SIGNED B&W 11x14 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

Stanislaw Getman 1922

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Color Farb Dia Pilot mit Fliegerschutzbrille Aufklärer Flugzeug | eBay
Color Farb Dia Pilot Fernaufklärer mit Fliegerkopfhaube Flugzeug 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Color Farb Dia Pilot Jagdflieger Me Bf 109 Flugplatz Calais vor Feindflug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

WW2 FW190 Photo + Signature Luftwaffe Pilot Oskar Boesch | eBay

see more of the man here: Search results for query: Boesch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Major Gregory Boyington Instructs Fellow Pilots, World War II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2020)

WWII RAF Mosquito TOP night fighter ace W/C Branse Burbridge DSO* DFC* signed | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2020)

WWII photo Pilot of the 70th US Squadron W. Dow in the cabin of the "Kingfis105e | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Bf Me109 Jagdflieger Piloten Uniformen Orden | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

Dieter Pekrun / Schlachflieger (Ju 87) Luftwaffe II. Wk / Foto-Prortrait / rar ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

WW2 Feb 1944 OXNARD CALIFORNIA Photo Mira-Loma US Army Pilot Training School | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger jg51 mölders und Beerenbrock 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Lot of 5 -WW2 plane Aviation original aleutian island 54th Fighter squadron; L17 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/34th-Photo...370139?hash=item3db1d289db:g:BooAAOSw5Jdf10x3

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug Pilot berichtet vom erfolgreichen Feindflug !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

Navy World War 2 Scouting Squadron 66 Original Photo with Aircraft Framed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

WW2 Postkarte Major Lützow | eBay

Lützow

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Erich Rudorffer Luftwaffe Wandbild | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Gerhard Barkhorn,Wilhelm Batz Luftwaffe Wandbild | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2020)

Excellent.


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 16, 2020)

Re # 317 . . . That's William F *Dau* , not Dow. VS-70.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

R Leonard said:


> Re # 317 . . . That's William F *Dau* , not Dow. VS-70.


Because??? . Not that i will take an ebay seller for granted but it would be nice to know why you think different.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Royal Air Force's J.A.F. MacLachlan returns to fly with one arm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2020)

Lot of 2 - WW2 Aviation aleutian island 18th & 54th Fighter squadron; W7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2020)

WW2 Type-1 USMC Marines IWO JIMA Photo TBM TBF AVENGER Pilot Crew / ANDERSON | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2020)

Original WW2 Type-1 USMC Marine Corps IWO JIMA Photo TBM TBF AVENGER Pilot Crew | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2020)

Original WW2 Type-1 USMC Marine Corps IWO JIMA Photo TBM TBF AVENGER Ground Crew | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2020)

WW2 Type-1 USMC IWO JIMA Photo TBM TBF AVENGER Pilot and Crew / CHASTEAN GILARD | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2020)

Original WW2 Type-1 USMC Marine Corps IWO JIMA Photo P-51 MUSTANG with PILOT | eBay


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 17, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Because??? . Not that i will take an ebay seller for granted but it would be nice to know why you think different.



Because I keep a running list of some 50,000 US Navy aviators constantly updating with data on their various assignments during the war years. So
1 There is no W R Dow in any pre-during-post war officers registers (I only look at registers from 1939 to 1949), both USN and USNR who was an aviator.
2 He's in a OS2U which would conform to being in VS-70, at the time part of FAW-4 and based at Cold Bay Alaska, which is what I have for William F Dau (250669), drawn from a VS-70 squadron roster.
3 Look at the name stenciled on the life vest, clearly shows "W R DA. . . (and a sliver of the next letter)" not "W R DO. . ." And the sliver, straight up and down would be either an "I" or a cut "D", "H", "L", or "U". There was no "W R Dai . . .", no "W R Dad. . .", no "W R Dah . . .", no "W R Dal. . ." as an aviator in the registers, so looks like we're stuck Mr. Dau.

Not being snippy, just how I came to my conclusion. Took about 5 minutes once I saw the photo. 2292 aviators with last name starting with D, 8124 entries for same.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pararaftanr2 (Dec 17, 2020)

This is 


R Leonard said:


> Because I keep a running list of some 50,000 US Navy aviators constantly updating with data on their various assignments during the war years. So
> 1 There is no W R Dow in any pre-during-post war officers registers (I only look at registers from 1939 to 1949), both USN and USNR who was an aviator.
> 2 He's in a OS2U which would conform to being in VS-70, at the time part of FAW-4 and based at Cold Bay Alaska, which is what I have for William F Dau (250669), drawn from a VS-70 squadron roster.
> 3 Look at the name stenciled on the life vest, clearly shows "W R DA. . . (and a sliver of the next letter)" not "W R DO. . ." And the sliver, straight up and down would be either an "I" or a cut "D", "H", "L", or "U". There was no "W R Dai . . .", no "W R Dad. . .", no "W R Dah . . .", no "W R Dal. . ." as an aviator in the registers, so looks like we're stuck Mr. Dau.
> ...



This is the original image, as seen in a photo album of squadron pilots in the collection of the National Naval Aviation Museum with its original hand-written caption:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

R Leonard said:


> Because I keep a running list of some 50,000 US Navy aviators constantly updating with data on their various assignments during the war years. So
> 1 There is no W R Dow in any pre-during-post war officers registers (I only look at registers from 1939 to 1949), both USN and USNR who was an aviator.
> 2 He's in a OS2U which would conform to being in VS-70, at the time part of FAW-4 and based at Cold Bay Alaska, which is what I have for William F Dau (250669), drawn from a VS-70 squadron roster.
> 3 Look at the name stenciled on the life vest, clearly shows "W R DA. . . (and a sliver of the next letter)" not "W R DO. . ." And the sliver, straight up and down would be either an "I" or a cut "D", "H", "L", or "U". There was no "W R Dai . . .", no "W R Dad. . .", no "W R Dah . . .", no "W R Dal. . ." as an aviator in the registers, so looks like we're stuck Mr. Dau.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

pararaftanr2 said:


> This is
> 
> 
> This is the original image, as seen in a photo album of squadron pilots in the collection of the National Naval Aviation Museum with its original hand-written caption:
> View attachment 605409


Thanks. Now i hope r leonard has a new entry for his database.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

*WWII photo- P 51 Mustang Fighter plane w/ Pilot in Cockpit -MY DALLAS DARLIN* | eBay
*WWII photo- P 51 Mustang Fighter plane nose art & Pilot - MY DALLAS DARLIN* | eBay
*WWII photo- P 51 Mustang Fighter plane nose art & US GIs - MY DALLAS DARLIN* | eBay

L.R, " Randy " Reeves
Lt Col L.R. Randy Reeves, USAF (Ret)

42-103849 North American P-51C-10-NT

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

WW2 Feldpostkarte Hauptmann zur Lippe-Weissenfeld | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

Orig. Foto - Grab Flugzeug Führer Werner Boden - JG 27 - Bf 109 - KIA Nordafrika | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

10 Fotos Luftwaffe 4(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Kirch-Göns Do 17 Wrack General Staffel | eBay

Hptmn Hoffmann


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

1917 Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 Mausi Minensucher Besatzung 100 Feindflug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

1916 Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 Mausi Minensucher Feier Minensucherabzeichen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

1914 Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 Mausi Minensucher Besatzung Schwimmweste | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

1913 Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 Mausi Minensucher Besatzung 200 Feindflug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

1912 Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 Mausi Minensucher Besatzung Schwimmweste | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Walter Schuck- Ritterkreuzträger | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Walter Schuck Ritterkreuzträger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2020)

RAF Fighter Pilot Battle Britain DFM Lacey British Military History 501 Squadron | eBay

notice cartoons on his swim vest.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2020)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Flugzeug Me 109 Hans Joachim Marseille JG27 | eBay

Hans-Joachim Marseille

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

WWII photo Soviet and American pilots in the F-63 fighter in Alaska 979 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

ORIGINAL RARE WWII PHOTO WWII FLYING TIGER 23RD FIGHTER GP TRIPLE ACE IN P-51 | eBay

Chuck Older

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Stab NJG 6 Kommodore Major Heinz von Reeken 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Stab II./NJG 6 3 Erfolgreiche Offiziere mit RK 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-6 "F8+RY" 14./KG 40 21.5.1943 der 500 Feindflug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 26, 2020)

Foto WL Luftwaffe Pilot Jagdflieger Orden Flugzeugführer EK Pistole WK2 WW2 ? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Oberst Oesau mit Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Jagdflieger Me Bf 109 Hptm. Ihlefeld nach Feindflug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

2.WK Sterbebild- Flugzeugführer Fernkampfgeschwader Invasionsfront 1944 | eBay

Ofw Josef Henze pilot of a He 177A-3 F8+SK 535670 of 2/KG40 (lost on 10 June 1944 over France) which crashed at Ige N/W of Bonnetable crew all killed


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2021)

Lucky13
should like post #366.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Lucky13
> should like post #366.


Posted it in his thread too


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

B22, Privat Foto DAK Galland spielt mit einem Hund Flugfeld bei Darna ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Org. Photo: 96th Fighter Squadron Pilots (Patches Worn) w/ P-51 Fighter Plane!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo 459th BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER TAIL GUNNER Italy 31 | eBay
Original WWII Snapshot Photo 459th BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER GUN TURRET Italy 28 | eBay
Original WWII Snapshot Photo 459th BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER WAIST GUNNER Italy 30 | eBay
Original WWII Snapshot Photo 459th BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER BALL TURRET Italy 29 | eBay
Original WWII Snapshot Photo 459th BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER COCKPIT PILOT Italy 27 | eBay
Original WWII Aerial Photo AAF 459th BOMB GROUP B-24 LIBERATOR BOMBER Mission 34 | eBay

Baugher: Ford B-24H-15-FO 42-52356 Hot Sketch (459th BG) lost Aug 25, 1944, Yugoslavia. MACR 12393


































HOT SKETCH (PIC 1)






http://www.b24bestweb.com/images/MACR/MACR-12393.JPG

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

Copy WW2 Luftwaffe Battle Of Britain Pilot Promotional Certificate JG53 ME109 | eBay

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - NVM for Ofw Arthur Trutwin, 5/JG53, lost 13.08.1940? 17:10hs, crashed into the sea 100% loss - flying a E-1 model.
* 5th stafell also lost: Uffz Wilhelm Hohenfeldt POW crashed in Poole harbor, flying E-4 Green 10 + - same hour; and Fw Hans-Heinz Pfannschmidt POW, same hour, off Weymouth (E-1 Green 9 + - )
Quoted from pg. 197 - JG 53 Vol.1 by PRIEN


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

WWII Photo Air Force 330th Bomb Group 314th Wing B-29 Nose Art City Omaha Crew | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force 330th Bomb Group 314th Wing B-29 Nose Art City Omaha Crew | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force 330th Bomb Group 314th Wing B-29 Nose Art City Omaha Crew | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force 330th Bomb Group 314th Wing B-29 Nose Art City Omaha Crew | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

Fotografie 2.WK, Jagdflieger schildert Kameraden den Abschuss von 6 Sowjetbombe | eBay

Emil Lang (?) luftwaffe emil bully lang - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

UPL 34946 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

Original Photo of WW2 RAF fighter ace Steve Pisanos with Spitfire 1984 16x12 cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2021)

*PHOTO* USN Grumman TBM Avenger Pilot in Cockpit I.D.ed ~ Original Print | eBay

Bill Chitty

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2021)

ww2 german knights Cross Photo Of Bernhard Jope | eBay

Middle

Lexikon der Wehrmacht

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

WW2 P-38 Ground Crew airplane aviation WWII photo #326 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

WWII U.S. NAVY VF-17 JOLLY ROGERS FIGHTER ACE ROGER HEDRICK SIGNED B&W 8x10 PIC | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE - 20TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - JACK ILFREY SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Do17 / Do217 Staffelwappen Wappen England Selten ! 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Foto - 1940 in Flandern abgeschossene Flieger = Persönlichkeiten (JU88 7A+CH) | eBay

Steinbock Bruns Denner Damazyn

information regarding the loss of JU88(7A+CH) - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum 1.(F)/121 Junkers Ju88A-1 (213). Both engines destroyed in attack by P/O Carey of No. 3 squadron over Tielt, west of Gent during reconnaissance of Belgian airfields. Crash-landed at ‘Retranchement’, in Zeeuws-Vlaanderen, 9.30 a.m. FF Fw Kurt Denner died of wounds. BO Lt Bruno Bruns captured badly wounded. BS Gefr Gerhard Damazyn captured slightly wounded. BF Uffz August Steinbock captured unhurt. Aircraft 7A+CH a 100% write-off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

Original WWII Photo 1st SQUADRON BOMB GROUP NAMED CO WINGS HANCHUNG CHINA CBI 61 | eBay

Major Hodges 64 missions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 mölders | eBay
Molders

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2021)

6 Stück - Fotos Luftwaffe mega selten! Cockpit Flugzeugfürer | eBay

RK


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2021)

Foto. Flieger Grab, Oktober 1941- Flugzeug BF 110 !? | eBay

Gerhard Haertel Georg Mix 27-10-1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2021)

Original Photo USAAF P-38 Lightning 55th Fighter Group pilot Air Corps | eBay

Maj Anderson

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

DVD scans RAF Airman's WW2 photo album scrapbook 211 Squadron India Beaufighter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

1944 Lt. Gilbert, US Air Force Pilot Air Medal Winner | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Orig.Foto Flugzeug Junkers JU 88 Staffelzeichen 1500 Einsatz der Staffel TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Orig.Foto Flugzeug Junkers JU 88 Staffelzeichen 5000 Einsatz der Staffel Rußland | eBay

same emblem #397


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

*PHOTO* Distinguished AAF Pilot Mack McKay ~ 306th Bomb Group ETO ~ Original | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 E Stab II./Tr.Gr. 186 Wappen Heinrich Seelinger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug 4./JG 51 Abschied von der Staffel Oblt. Erich Hohagen RK | eBay

HOHAGEN Erich


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 E/F der 10.(NJ.)/ZG 1 Mai 1943 Rußland | eBay

Notice EK rare for a gunner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2021)

Stuka Ju 87 Schlachtflieger Gratulation zum 600 Feindflug 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2021)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flieger Pilot Flugzeug Flugplatz Kanal Flugzeugführer | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug 3./NJG 6 Fahrt Wien-München Besatzung Günther Bahr RK!!! | eBay

Günther Bahr - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug 3./NJG 6 Fahrt Wien-München Besatzung Günther Bahr RK!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 "2Z+EL" 3./NJG 6 Prossnitz 10.5.44 G. Bahr RK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug I./NJG 6 Echterdingen Oktober 1943 Martin Becker RK! | eBay

Der 3 v.r. Martin Becker RK!., 2 v.l. Riedinger, 4 v.l. Ofw. Engel, 5 v.l. Rehmer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2021)

Dressler +1941


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2021)

WW2 Feldpostkarte Oberstleutnant Josef "Pips" Priller | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2021)

WW2 Postkarte Hauptmann Hahn | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

Signiertes Foto von Hans Klaus Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Stuka Schlachtflieger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

Foto, WK2, 3.St.1./J.G.77, Ostfront, Blick auf Besatzung nach Einsatz, 5026-471 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

Foto, WK2, 3.St.1./J.G.77, Blick auf Uffz. im Winter, 5026-471 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

Foto, WK2, 3.St.1./J.G.77, Blick auf die Besatzung, 5026-471 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

18929/ Originalfoto 5x8,5cm Pilot, Flieger Ernst Günzburg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Ace As Hermann Graf Luftwaffe Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Ace As Hermann Graf Luftwaffe Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

kleines Album mit 6 Fotos, 18,5x13 cm, Luftwaffe, Angriff auf London, um 1943 | eBay

Bruno Paschke 5./NJG2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo USN Navy Douglas SBD Dauntless Dive Bomber w/Crew Signatures | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

1941 Werner Mölders und seine Flugzeugführer, Foto 6 x 6 cm | eBay

Was Werner Mölders murdered? - Axis History Forum

Molders was commanding a Battle Group consisting of Stukas, fighters, and ground attack fighters in the Crimea, when Ernest Udet committed
suicide. At the time Molders was having serious support problems, and wanted to talk to Goering about the situation. In bad weather, he took off
from Chaplinka airfield, with OberLeutnant Kolbe at the controls. Kolbe
was a throughly competent pilot, having flown with the Condor Legion. Flying through extremely bad weather, the plane was forced down at Lemberg. Weather reports said the conditions were even worse between
Lemberg and Berlin. Kolbe did not want to continue, but Molders forced him on. With a heavy head wind, Kolbe give more and more power to the engines, as a result the fuel started running low. Near Breslau an engine quit, and Kolbe nursed the He-111, down through dense cloud, and heavy rain. His approach to the airport was low and short, and he gunned the one good engine, with no results. It was at this point he spotted a cable railroad running along the airport, Kolbe hauled back on the stick, the He-111 cleared the lines only to stall and crash into the ground. Both Molders(lying in the nose of the He-111) and Kolbe died instantly. The bombers radio operator and Molders aide-de-camp, survived the crash, and reconstructed the last moments of the flight


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

1941 Werner Mölders und sein Adjutant Paul Wenzel. Foto 9,5 x 6,5 cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2021)

WW2 RAF aircrew photo Vickers Wellington bomber, Royal Air Force, named | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2021)

Kampfflieger 200 Feindflug Feldflughafen Feierstunde Ostfront | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Photo:Eagle Squadron,US volunteers in RAF,airplane,1941 | eBay

repro

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 me109 kanal 4. Staffel weisse5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

foto Eberhard Jacob stuka schlachtflieger 1941 Afrika tmimi | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Pilot Ritterkreuz-Träger Orden, Abzeichen Alexander Glüser | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Luftwaffe Ritterkreuz Top !!! | eBay

Hermann Graf - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Luftwaffe Hermann Graf Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2021)

1940 WWII Spitfire Pilot Boddington's Flying Log Book | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 357TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE JENKINS ORIGINAL VINTAGE 2 x 2 PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WWII Archive Photo Torpedo Squadron on USS Franklin 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WWII U.S. 8th A.F. 357TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - GLENDON DAVIS SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WWII U.S. 9th A.F. 365TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - DON HILLMAN SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WWII U.S. MARINE CORPS VMF-121 FIGHTER ACE - HABERMAN SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

Jagdflugzeug Me Bf 109 Pilot in Kanzel | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 mölders me109 bilanz | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 2, 2021)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

2x foto luftwaffe jagdflieger he111 kampfgeschwader 4 wever hptm fassberg | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg52 wolfgang ewald | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg54 Thiel, cordes | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 Jg53 Edwin thiel | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 heinz klems | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg52 leesemann | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Fritz aechtner | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

3x foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 Joh. Naumann und Ferdinand galland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 helmut hoppe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 h. Kemethmüller | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

2x foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 pips priller | eBay

2 nd pic The guy with the bike is Priller valent.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 me109 görtz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger zg77 Josef kociok Norwegen me110 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg52 wilcke | eBay

returning from prison of war France


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg76 me109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg27 me109 soissons 1940 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg52 hrabak | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger Helmut Schulte nachtjagd njg6 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jabs und bonin nachtjagd njg1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

Foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg52 krupinski | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

Foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg52 anapa uffz kiworra | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger me109 jg26 kanal | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger Anton hackl jg11 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

4x foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger Jg26 fw190 Abbeville müncheberg | eBay

Change of command ceremony


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 3, 2021)

Excellent batch of pics.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

WW2 r/p Aircrew Vickers Wellington RAF RCAF WW2 Bomber Command Bombed Airfield | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Major Walter Storp, Ritterkreuzträger, echtes Postkarten Foto Portrait. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Signiertes Foto von Franz Woidich Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Jagdflieger Me 163 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Signiertes Foto von Franz Kieslich Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Schlachtflieger Stuka | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Foto Nachkrieg, Aufnahme der Besatzung Leutnant Kerstin FAG 5 (N)50040 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

LOT 2 LARGE PHOTOS WW2 AVIATION French & Russian AIRMEN NORMANDIE NIEMEN PILOTS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

1944 Press Photo US airmen in England, SSgt Wolf,Sgt Tonner,SSgt Linnemann | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17E "LI'L NELL" CREW ALL NAMED GUADALCANAL ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24 LUCKY PENNY METFIELD SUFFOLK ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Consolidated B-24J-140-CO (491st BG, 853rd BS, *Lucky Penny*) lost #1 engine on takeoff from Metfield, UK June 8, 1944 and crashed on the Metfield airfield while attempting to land after returning. All 9 aboard killed.











UPL 13551 | American Air Museum in Britain
42-110169 Lucky Penny, 491st Group, 853rd Squadron
Standing (L-R)
1st Lt. Fletcher E. Sharp - Pilot
2nd Lt. Sammy Rowan - Co-Pilot
2nd Lt. William L. Reese - Navigator
2nd Lt. Edwin W. Foster - Bombardier
Kneeling (L-R)
Sgt. Warren H. Rudolph - Waist Gunner
Sgt. Grover L. Buchanan - Engineer
Sgt. Carl W. Frack - Waist Gunner
Sgt. Rudolph C. Schopa - Radio Operator
Sgt. Clyde V. Jones - Ball Gunner
On 8 June 1944, the entire crew, except for Navigator 2nd Lt. William L. Reese who had been "borrowed" to fly on the 853rd Squadron lead plane, were all killed returning to their airbase at Metfield, England. They had aborted their mission with a feathered No. 1 engine and after returning to the airbase, circled the field three times with a full load of fuel and bombs, lost control as they attempted to land and crashed on the field. SSgt. Lester J. Datthyn (Tail Gunner) was not in the crew photo, but was also killed in the crash. William L. Reese was killed 26 Nov 1944 on the raid over Misberg.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

WWII PHOTO LUFTWAFFE PILOTS Lindemann, Müncheberg, Wutz Galland & Ebersberger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

WWII GERMAN WAR PHOTO LUFTWAFFE PILOT Helmut Bennemann THE KNIGHT CROSS HOLDER + | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

WWII GERMAN WAR PHOTO LUFTWAFFE PILOT Heinrich Meyering THE KNIGHT CROSS HOLDER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

WWII GERMAN WAR PHOTO LUFTWAFFE PILOT WOLFGANG EWALD THE KNIGHT CROSS HOLDER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2021)

RAF WW2 BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER PILOTS 96 SQ AT HONILEY ORIGINAL PHOTO #163 | eBay

No. 96 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia

RAF Honiley - Wikipedia No. 96 Squadron RAF starting flying at the airfield on 20 October 1942 with the Bristol Beaufighter II/VI and the de Havilland Mosquito XII. The squadron left on 4 August 1943 and moved to RAF Tangmere.[4]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

WW2 USAAF LT COL TOM CONROY CAPT BEN WALSH HETHEL ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U39 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

Pilot Jagdflieger vor Flugzeug Me Bf 109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

600 Feindflug Stuka Jagdflieger Piloten | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Pilot Jagdflieger vor Flugzeug Me Bf 109 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 612105



What's the thing hanging under the wing behind his left arm?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

Pilot Jagdflieger Jagdgeschwader Wever Offizier | eBay






Germany. A Mint Third Reich Period Luftwaffe Jagdgeschwader 51 “General Wever” Cuff Title


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

4 Fotos WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Flugzeug Huth, Galland, Komm. Bader 1941 F1.3 | eBay

quite pally pally no?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

4 Fotos WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Flugzeug Komm. Bader, Brüssel 1942 Belgique F1.3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

9 Fotos WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Willi Gasthaus Flieger Luftwaffe Orden F1.3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

6 Fotos WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Toulouse Hauptmann Ebersberger France F1.3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

2 Fotos WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Willi Gasthaus Kriegsende 1945 u. Bundeswehr F1.3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

10 Fotos WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Flugzeug Piloten Frankreich Frühjahr 1942 F1.3 | eBay

Willy Gasthaus


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

WK 2 Sterbebild Flieger Jagdgeschwader Franz Riesch A1.23 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Der Sieges Trunk eines Piloten (RB)50001 | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 4 Fotos WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Flugzeug Huth, Galland, Komm. Bader 1941 F1.3 | eBay
> 
> quite pally pally no?



Yes they were. Bader was famous on both sides and his downing provided a publicity opportunity for the Germans. After having a new set of metals legs parachuted to him, he was a guest of Galland and JG 26 where he was allowed to sit in a 109 as the pictures show before being shipped off to POW camps.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

WW2 USAAF "THE WORRY BIRD" NAMED CREW AT DENVER, ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U58 | eBay


Crimea_River said:


> Yes they were. Bader was famous on both sides and his downing provided a publicity opportunity for the Germans. After having a new set of metals legs parachuted to him, he was a guest of Galland and JG 26 where he was allowed to sit in a 109 as the pictures show before being shipped off to POW camps.


One would think Bader should have declined such a publicity event for the other side. In Holland we would call it collaboration.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

WW2 USAAF "THE WORRY BIRD" NAMED CREW AT DENVER, ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U58 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug FW 190 A-6 der 2./JG 11 Wappen Husum Anfang August 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Flugabteilung Piloten Soldaten 3/36 Detmold F1.5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Pause im Kasino Piloten 3/43 F1.5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Umtrunk Fliegerhorst Detmold Piloten Soldaten F1.5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Piloten Bereitschaft Eutingen Deutschland 1939 F1.5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Flugplatz Piloten Perpignan France F1.5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto WKII Jagdgeschwader 51 Pause im Kasino Piloten 3/43 F1.5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

X6204 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Ju88 Ju 88 Pilot Besatzung Crew | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflugzeug Bf 109 Uffz mit Kuban und Narvik Schild 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Jagdflugzeug Bf 109 Messerschmitt O.Ltn.Flugzeugführer mit Lederjacke | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

WW2 USAAF CHOW LINE 485 BG HORSHAM ST FAITH NORFOLK ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-24 (42-100347) "Lil Max" Crew 707th B.S. England ~ Excellent | eBay

Consolidated B-24J-95-CO 42-100347 (446th BG, 707th BS, *Lil' Max*) shot down by AAA Sep 26, 1944 at Rijswijk, nearThe Hague, Netherlands on mission to Hamm, Germany. MACR 9431
42-100347 | American Air Museum in Britain story of the event.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-17 (42-30183) Crew by "Dry Run" 96th BG Lost In Action ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

0706) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Pilot mit Hund Flugplatz . | eBay

Target acquired...ready....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

Original Foto, 2.Wk, Flieger, Luftwaffe, Fliegerlederjacke, Obleutnant von Grein | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

WWII 15TH A.F.- 325TH FIGHTER GRP ACES NOVOTNY / GREEN DOUBLE SIGNED 8x10 PHOTO | eBay
seller: COLONEL HERSCHEL "HERKY" GREEN, GEORGE NOVOTNY, "SPOT" COLLINS AND AN UNIDENTIFIED PILOT


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

WWII 8TH A.F. EAGLE SQDN. 4TH FIGHTER GRP ACE - BLAKESLEE SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

Foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg rk | eBay

Schmit Schmitt Schmid


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

Foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 fw190 Johannes Seifert, klems | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 laskowski | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

WW2 RAF USAAF NAMED CREW 22 ANTI SUB DUNKESWELL CARPETBAGGERS ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay

Reitmeier Nav
Lucy co-pilot
B Mende (?) Pilot
J Mead Bomb
Latta Radio
Hasty tailgun

Carpetbaggers

B-24 Liberator 42-63798 (ancien) - Mably le 5 May 1944 | Aerosteles

An American B-24 Liberator was shot down in the night of 5th to 6th June 1944 by German AA fire, crashing in flames and exploding over the Brate forest (Mably township). The plane belonged to the 801st Bomb Group of the 8th Air Force based in England. It was on a resupply mission to the French underground. The eight crew members bailed out one by one from Chenay to Mably. Six of them evaded German patrols thanks to the courage of many of the local inhabitants. Two of them, wounded, were captured shortly thereafter. The crew was composed of: 2nd Lt Murray L Simon pilot escaped 1st Lt John B Mead bombardier smuggled to the underground 2nd Lt French M Russell copilot escaped 1st Lt John A Reitmeier navigator escaped TSgt Phillip B Latta radio escaped TSgt Leo E Dusmenil mechanic prisonner SSgt Graham S Hasty gunner prisonner SSgt Homer G Collier gunner escaped Lt John B Mead was rescued by Robert Lyon ("SOE Acolyte" cell) Enlisted in the Fragny underground, he would prove himself in the liberation of Rouen and Lyon.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Rare! Squadron Photo P-38J Lightnings 55th FG ETO England 4" x 6" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2021)

WWII AAF Gunner Photo Set (2) KIA - 1944, Named | eBay

Ivan W Fink | American Air Museum in Britain Joined Sqd 8/17/44. Killed in Action (KIA) 10/18/44 (Leverkusen). Pilot: Dayball.

Baugher: Consolidated B-24H-25-CF 42-50381 (44th BG, 68th BS) lost Oct 18, 1944. MACR 10140

http://www.greenharbor.com/ROHPDF/ROH.pdf : *MACR 10140* 68th Sq., #42-50381 K, Dayball MACR #10140 68th Squadron Crew: Entire Crew KIA DAYBALL, JULIAN H. Pilot 1st Lt. High Hill, ASN 0-701907 KIA, buried Jefferson Barracks (82-115) Missouri PHILLIPS, ROBERT L. Co-pilot Flt Of. Enumclaw. ASN T-125025 KIA, buried Henri-Chapelle (E-12-22) Washington DAVIS, RICHARD H. Navigator 2nd Lt. Rockaway Park, ASN 0-723022 KIA, buried Jefferson Barracks (82-114A) New York STEINKE, ARTHUR A. Nose Turret S/Sgt. Snohomish, ASN 39204852 KIA, buried Jefferson Barracks (82-115) Washington FINK, IVAN W. Engineer S/Sgt. Altoona, ASN 33574486 KIA, buried Jefferson Barracks (82-115) Pennsylvania SICARD, EDWARD P. Radio Oper. Sgt. Turner Falls, ASN 31284222 KIA, buried Jefferson Barracks (82-115) Massachusetts COUVILLION. WILBERT L. RW Gunner Sgt. Baton Rouge, ASN 38494335 KIA, buried Jefferson Barracks (82-114) Louisiana SMITH, MALCOLM R. LW Gunner Sgt. Washington, ASN 33452262 KIA, buried Jefferson Barracks (82-115) Dist. of Col. BETTLEY, CONRAD R. Jr. Radar Obs. S/Sgt Worcester, ASN 11113894 KIA Massachusetts SHEA, JOHN J. Tail Turret Sgt. Dubuque, ASN 37046013 KIA, buried Jefferson Barracks (82-115) Iowa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2021)

Medium Size Original 617 Squadron Photo “A” Flight Waddington 1945 DAMBUSTERS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2021)

X6250 Porträt Pilot AS Geschwader 1.(F) 120 Badges Portraits Flugzeug Ju88 | eBay

Major Orlowski staffel kpt + *nov 1943 Italie

Hptm/Major Helmuth Orlowski? - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum

Ju 88D-1, 430593, ORLOWSKI, Major Helmut, , St., Stab (F), 122, , 4U+UH, , , 08-Nov-43, Gr.Kdr. MIA with crew due to enemy fighters., F RK., Lfl.2/Mittelmeer, Gen.Qu.6.Abt. (mfm #12)-Vol.23, , nordostwärts Pescara, 100%, F, B Hptm. Karl-Heinz Hilbig & Bf Ofw. Albert Kelbsch, ,

ORLOWSKI, Helmut. 
(DOB: 07.08.14). 
10.11.39 Oblt., trf from Aufkl.Gr. 10 to LKS Dresden. 
05.41 Hptm., appt Staka Aufkl.St. 1.(F)/120 (to 11.42). 
15.12.41 Hptm., awarded Ehrenpokal. 
27.05.42 Hptm., awarded DKG, 1.(F)/Aufkl.Gr. 120. 
15.02.43 Hptm., trf from Ob.d.L. pool to Fernaufkl.Gr. 122. 
22.03.43 Hptm., appt provisional Kdr. Aufkl.Gr. 122. 
01.06.43 promo to Maj. 
24.06.43 appt permanent Kdr. Aufkl.Gr. 122 (to 08.11.43). 
19.09.43 Maj., awarded Ritterkreuz, Kdr. FAGr. 122. 
08.11.43 MIA – in Ju 88 D-1 believed shot down by P-38s NE of Pescara/Italy.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2021)

X6249 Foto Norwegen Flugzeug Ju88 52500to Versenkt Pilot Geschwader 1.(F) 120 | eBay
X6248 Foto Norwegen Flugzeug Ju88 52500to Versenkt PKW Auto Geschwader 1.(F)120 | eBay
X6247 Foto Norwegen Flugzeug Ju88 52500to Versenkt Pilot Geschwader 1.(F) 120 | eBay
X6246 Foto Norwegen Flugzeug Ju88 52500to Versenkt PKW Auto Geschwader 1.(F)120 | eBay
X6245 Foto Norwegen Flugzeug Ju88 52500to Versenkt Pilot Geschwader 1.(F) 120 | eBay
X6243 Foto Norwegen Flugzeug Ju88 Ordenskissen Pilot AS Geschwader 1.(F) 120 | eBay
X6238 Foto Norwegen Flugzeug Ju88 44500to Versenkt Pilot Geschwader 1.(F) 120 | eBay
X6237 Foto Norwegen Flugzeug Ju88 44500to Versenkt Pilot Geschwader 1.(F) 120 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2021)

WW2 USAAF PART OF CAPTAIN CAMPBELL'S CREW 303RD BG SMALL ORIGINAL PHOTO 1943 | eBay

UPL 37118 | American Air Museum in Britain


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-51 Mustang Pilot Rodney Starkey in Cockpit ~ 357th FG ~ Excellent | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

WWII 8TH A.F. 339TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - BILL BRYAN SIGNED 8"x10" B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

WWII 325TH FIGHTER GROUP C.O. - ROBERT BASELER SIGNED DOC W/ 8"x10" B&W PHOTOS | eBay

Robert Lee Baseler Nickname Bob


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

WWII 8TH A.F. 355TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - CHARLES HAUVER SIGNED 8"x10" B&W PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

WWII 8TH A.F. 56TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - JAMES CARTER SIGNED 8"x10" B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

WWII 8TH A.F. 56TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - PAUL CONGER SIGNED 8"x10" B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

WWII 8TH A.F. 355TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - BILL CULLERTON SIGNED 8"x10" B&W PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

WWII 8TH A.F. 355TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - HENRY BROWN SIGNED 8"x10" B&W PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

WWII RAF 121 EAGLE SQUADRON MULTI-SIGNED SQUADRON 8"x10" B&W PHOTO EVANS YOUNG | eBay


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2021)

Good ones.
Post #526 is interesting - there doesn't appear to be an armoured glass panel inside the windshield.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 22, 2021)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

WW2 USAAF "THE OLD SQUAW" NAMED CREW 303RD BG ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

WW2 USAAF MAJOR J. E. O'BRIEN 44TH B SHIPDHAM NORFOLK ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay











41-23819, “Rugged Buggy” B-24 by Ford Motor Company

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 mölders | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg27 jg51 mölders | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

WW2 USAAF MARVIN PEEWEE BARNES 445TH BG NORFOLK ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay
WW2 USAAF MARVIN PEEWEE BARNES GUNNER 445TH BG NORFOLK ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 390TH BG "NORTH STAR" CRASHED HOORN HOLLAND ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


Baugher: Douglas-Long Beach B-17G-35-DL 42-107070 (390th BG, 571st BS) collided with 42-97983 over Hoorn, Netherlands Jul 7, 1944. MACR 7368. 8 KIA, 2 POW

WO II Crash above Hoorn the Netherlands 






42-107070 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Tulsa 11/2/44; Gr Island 13/2/44; Grenier 4/3/44; Assigned 571BS/390BG [FC-A] Framlingham 17/3/44; (28m) Missing in Action Leipzig 7/7/44 with Larry Gregor, Navigator: Harry Raab, Bombardier: Bill Martin, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Harlan Scholl, Radio Operator: Marion Wolfe, Ball turret gunner: John DiTrapani, Waist gunner: Clayton Croft,Tail gunner: Harry Sherman (8 Killed in Action); Co-pilot: Jim Wicker, Waist gunner: Clyde Matlock (2 Prisoner of War); mid air coll with 42-97983 (390BG) over Zuider Zee; crashed Hoorn, near Alkmaar, Hol. Missing Air Crew Report 7218. (?7368) NORTH STAR.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2021)

Press Photo 1943 USAAF 379th Bomb Group Crew Celebrate 25th Mission Kimbolton | eBay

Original Press Photo from 1943 shows crew members of B-17 “Lakanuki” after the completion of their 25th bombing mission on their return to their Airfield at Kimbolton in Cambridgeshire UK.

The B-17 they flew in was part of the 526th Bomb Squadron which in turn was part of the 379th Bomb Group based at Kimbolton from 1943 through to 1945.



















42-5827 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Long Beach 1/3/43; Sioux City 16/3/43; Kearney 9/4/43; Dow Fd 21/4/43; Assigned 524BS/379BG Kimbolton 20/5/43; 526BS [LF-Y]; on mission to Le Bourget 16/8/43 Navigator: Harry Bailey Killed in Action when he fell out of ship after escape hatch dropped out; Missing in Action 5/1/44 with Allen Grissom, Co-pilot: John Phillips, Navigator: John Beach, Bombardier: Holger Eklund, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Jim Prochazka, Radio Operator: Hugo Havet, Ball turret gunner: Byron Green, Waist gunner: Delmar Sowers, Waist gunner: E. Bailey, Tail gunner: Bob Hall (10 INT); flak caused battle damage and pilot headed to safety, crash landed Skegrie, near Trelleborg, Sweden and used for spares for other B-17s. Missing Air Crew Report 1942. LAKANUKI.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2021)

WWII 354TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE ROBERT WELDEN SIGNED DOCS w/ 8"x10" B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 42-3167 "YE OLDE PUB" CREW 379TH BG ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2021)

WW2 USAAF PHOTO of photo lab director Walsh w 110th Tactical Recon Squadron P-51 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 helmut Ufer fw190 | eBay

FW190 wrknr 10036 white 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

1944 Royal Canadian Airforce ? Pilots group B Flight named 2/44 Photo 17 by 12cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

1945 Germany -RAF 124 Wing (Typhoon's) Communications board - photo 8.5 by 5.5cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24 NAMED AIRMAN TAIL GUN TURRET 456TH BG ITALY PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Fred Meisel


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2021)

WW2 USAAF 389TH BG HETHEL CHRISTMAS PRESS TYPE PHOTO U140 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2021)

rochie


1945 photo of 4 pilots of 616 Sqn RAF after 1st operation sortie by Meteor IIIs | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-51 Ace & Silver Star winner Frederick Glover 8th Air Force ~ Excellent | eBay

ME 163 Komet losses on 2nd November 1944 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum Battle description according by William N. Hess.

_After a brief absence, JG 400 was back in the thick of things on November 2, 1944. At least eleven Me 163s rose from their base at Brandis to oppose bombers striking oil targets in central Germany. Captain Fred W. Glover was leading the 4th Fighter Group when he sighted a contrail climbing rapidly toward the bomber stream. The German craft pulled up level with the bombers at 25,000 feet and turned back toward the bomber stream in a slight dive- Glover dropped his auxiliary tanks and headed for the 163 on a convergence course. As the rocket-powered craft crossed in front of his P-51, Glover made a quick ninety-degree turn and fell in behind the Me 163. He quickly opened fire and registered strikes all over the tail, wings and cockpit of the craft from 400 yards, and the belly of the aircraft exploded. Glover overshot, and as he looked back, he could see that the tail was all but shot off the craft and its canopy was badly damaged. Glover pulled up to look for another target as the Me 163 went plunging down. One of his flight called to report that the pilot, Oberfeldwcbel Gunther Andreas, had bailed out._


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* Col. (later General) Avelin Tacon, Jr. - C.O. 359th FG ~ Excellent | eBay

Avelin P. Tacon, Jr, P-51 pilot, CO, 359th Fighter Group 

It is impossible to attack ground targets without having to pull up as the nose of the Mustang rides pretty well down at high speed. If the nose isn't far enough down, you can use 10 degrees of flaps, which is permissible up to 400 mph. This will bring your guns down on the ground right in front of you. 

As for bombing, we much prefer dive bombing. Skip bombing is something we are not at all enthusiastic about, probably because we can't hit a damn thing that way. The only thing we consider a skip bomb target is a tunnel mouth. All of the bridges we have skip bombed have had low river banks and our bombs have just tumbled cross country for about a mile before exploding. 

Dive bombing is something else. We've gotten pretty accurate with dive bombing since we'e had the Mustangs. By starting our dive from about 8,000 ft and releasing about 4,000 ft we can get pretty good results. Particularly on bridge approaches and marshalling yards. Flak doesn't bother us much dive bombing as we have plenty of speed. We like to dive bomb individually if there isn't any heavy flak bothering is. 

As to the danger - everyone agrees that in strafing you're bound to get it in the end if you do enough of it, but that by being smart and taking every advantage, you can prolong it somewhat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

Sptifire pilot W/Cdr J Rankin DFC DSO 92 Sqn - Original print dated 1941 (135) | eBay

James Rankin (RAF officer)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

Spitfire pilots 92 Sqn May 1941 - Original Censor's print dated 6 May 1941 (136) | eBay

Johnny Kent
Brian Kingcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

WW2 USAAF? RAF? LT JOHN CARTER PILOT 654BS LT JOHN SWINGEN MOSQUITO FLIGHT U150 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> US WWII ROBERT L. SCOTT ACE FIGHTER PILOT FLYING TIGER SIGNED PHOTO PRINT | eBay
> 
> View attachment 587644


ORIGINAL PHOTO FLYING TIGERS ROBERT LEE SCOTT JR USAF U.S. AIR FORCE ACE WW 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 Postkarte Major Lützow | eBay
> 
> Lützow
> 
> View attachment 605164


NS - MILITARIA - GÜNTHER LÜTZOW - Jagdflieger - ECHTE FOTOGRAFIE - | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2021)

Foto WKII III./Stuka Geschwader 1- A. Michaelis DK Pokal Frontfl. Gold #40 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17F "LOCAL GIRL" 91 BG GEEFSWEER HOLLAND PRESS TYPE PHOTO U156 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

portrait LW Oberleutnant Rudolf Mons, Kommandeur II/ Kampfgeschwade 40 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

Foto WKII Kampfgeschwader Greif 55 Flugzeuge Piloten Soldaten Polen Polska F1.18 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

WW2 Knight's Cross - Max Diepold | eBay

List of Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross recipients (D)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

Josef Luxenberger Oberleutnant Kampfgeschwader 55 KC GCG | eBay

Oberleutnant Josef Luxenberger,Beobachter 4. / Kampfgeschwader 55. Recipient of the Knights Cross and German Cross in Gold

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

WW2 Knight's Cross - Richard Czekay | eBay

Czekay, Richard (Stuka-Geschwader 2 'Immelmann') - TracesOfWar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

WW2 USAAF 110th TRS GROUP PHOTO of personnel -all named on reverse! 28 Aug 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Signiertes Foto von Bruno Stolle Orden Luftwaffe Jagdflieger | eBay
> 
> View attachment 594088


WW2 Knight's Cross - Bruno Stolle | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

WW2 Knight's Cross - Siegfried Freytag | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

WW2 Knight's Cross - Hans Weik | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24 NAMED CREW "STARDUST" 446TH AT FLIXTON PRESS TYPE PHOTO U167 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ORIGINAL RARE WWII PHOTO WWII FLYING TIGER 23RD FIGHTER GP TRIPLE ACE IN P-51 | eBay
> 
> Chuck Older
> 
> ...


ORIGINAL WWII RARE AVG FLYING TIGERS 3RD SQUADRON ARMORER P-40 LARGE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2021)

Luftwaffe,2. WK,Hauptmann Helbig, Ritterkreuzträger, 1942 nach Landung, Sizilien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 CREW OF "FEARLESS FOSDICK" 91ST BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

43-37890 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg27 jg51 mölders | eBay

Molders Galland

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 mölders joppien | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 mölders me109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2021)

1943 Press Photo "Flying Fortress" Pilot Captain Irl E. Baldwin - pim12225 | eBay

Hells Angels

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2021)

World War 2 WW2 RAF Spitfire 7x5 photographs 1970's? prints with notations | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

WW2 USAAF USAAF B-17 "PEGASUS TOO" GELSENKIRCHEN MISSION PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Boeing B-17G-1-BO 42-31103 (388th BG, 563rd BS) struck by enemy aircraft near Vechta during mission to Brunswick Mar 23, 1944. Wing was knocked off, aircraft went down in a spin. MACR 3594

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

Orig. Foto KG76 Piloten Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug Flugplatz TOULOUSE Frankreich '43 | eBay
Orig. Foto KG76 Piloten Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug Flugplatz TOULOUSE Frankreich '43 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

WWII AMERICAN FIGHTER PILOT PHOTO ALBUM FILLED!! PLANES SHIPS GIRLIE ART 2 | eBay

Joe Robbin

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

WWII AMERICAN FIGHTER PILOT PHOTO ALBUM FILLED!! PLANES SHIPS GIRLIE ART 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

Foto LW Ju-52 RG NL Crew TG2 Einsatzflug Ostfront Poltawa 1943 2.WK orig. TOP | eBay

RG+N4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

Orig. Sterbebild Pilot Jagdflieger JG108 + TREISKIRCHEN b. Wien Österreich 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

wk2 Foto Flugzeugführer Pilot Lederjacke Uniform mit SEKT /Wein Flasche 19/24 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2021)

1944 WWII Air Force Pilot Snap Shot name: Bill Ward C345 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2021)

Foto Pilot mit Flugzeug Heck mit Abschüssen 1941 K2229 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2021)

Jan 1 1945 WWII USS Independence CV 22 Carrier Bill Jones in airplane photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2021)

ORIGINAL RARE ART PHOTO BY EVA BLACKER WW2 91 SQUADRON (NIGERIA) R A F 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

Oberfeldwebel Engelbert Heiner, Kampfflieger! | eBay

Engelbert Heiner - 19 March 1945 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum
Oberleutnant Engelbert Heiner (15 victories, RK), Staffelkapitän of 12./NJG 6, was killed that day together with his crew Bordfunker Feldwebel Max Rosenbaum and Bordschütze Unteroffizier Edwin Hübner after their aircraft was shot down in aerial combat eight kilometers southwest of Gelnhausen in Hessen. Apparently, they were the victims of W/O D Taylor of 157 Sqn, RAF
Heiner was an former Bomberpilot and was held in Candian PoW Camp until mid 1944 when we has exchanced by IRK. Trained then as Nightfighter Pilot,
Gerolzhofen was home of 10., 11. & 12/ NJG 6
IV./NJG 6. He crashed in March 1945 with his Ju 88G-6 2Z+BV WNr. 621077 and his entire crew at the landing for Gerolozhofen near Brünnstadt/Mainfranken. All four KIA. 

05-03-45 
Wnr 621077 
2Z+BV Ju88G-6 11/NJG6 
Brünnstadt-Gerolzhofen 
Weigel Kurt-Heinz Hptm + 29/10/1916 Stettin Evangelischir Friedhof Geroldshofen 
Milerd Herbert Ofw. + 06/01/1920 Berlin Gemünden 5/55 
Antoni Johannes Fw. + 27/07/1921 ( Aue Erzgebirge ) 
Graf Johann Uffz. + 23/05/1922 Kleinsorsheim

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

Press Photo 1943 Capt. Charles P. London 1st US Pilot Fighter Ace ETO 78th FG | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait KG76 Pilot Flugplatz TOULOUSE Frankreich 1943 Fliegerhaube | eBay






us dem Nachlass der Pilot der Luftwaffe Lukas aus Innsbruck.
Flugzeugführer-Ausbildung ua in Altenburg, ca. 1940.
In 1941 Einsatz am Nordabschnitt des Ostfront mit der Kampfgruppe 806.
August 1941 das EKI verliehen nach Versenkung einer Zerstörer im finn. Meerbusen.
Ende 1941 mit der KGr.806 nach Flugplatz Catania, Sizilien, Italien.
In September 1942 Umbenennung der KGr.806 als III. Gruppe des KG54.
Ab Ende 1943 noch mit der IV./ Kampfgeschwader 76 in Toulouse, Frankreich.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

WWII 1942 USAAF 72nd FS, 15th FG Hawaii Photo Bell, Fischer, Densmore & Gibson | eBay
WWII 1942 Cpl Bruce's USAAF 72nd FS, 15th FG Hawaii Photo GI Dere Snake Charmer | eBay
WWII 1942 Cpl Bruce's USAAF 72nd FS, 15th FG, Hawaii Photo airman Gaeshie | eBay
WWII 1942 Cpl Bruce's USAAF 72nd FS, 15th FG, Hawaii Photo airman Grady | eBay
WWII 1942 Cpl Bruce's 72nd FS, 15th FG, Hawaii Photo Sgt Tasca | eBay
WWII 1942 Cpl Bruce's 72nd FS, 15th FG, Hawaii Photo GI Sunbury | eBay
WWII 1942 Cpl Bruce's 72nd FS, 15th FG, Hawaii Photo ID'd GI Gibson | eBay
WWII 1942 Cpl Bruce's 72nd FS, 15th FG, Hawaii Photo Sgt Tatcat, me Pith Helmet | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

Joe Foss, 1942 Life Mag. Cover From His Wife, Didi’s Estate, Presented By Family | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

Foto, Oberleutnant der Luftwaffe in Abbeville, Frankreich (N)50086 | eBay

O1 October 1940: Ritterkreuz award ceremony of Zerstörergeschwader 76 (ZG 76). Oberleutnant Hans-Joachim Jabs (Flugzeugführer und Staffeloffizier in 2.Staffel / I.Gruppe / Zerstörergeschwader 76).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Pilot der Luftwaffe am 20.12.1943 (N)50086 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

3x Orig. RIESEN Foto Portrait Luftwaffe Pilot Offizier m. Orden gef. 1944 | eBay

+ 13-04-45 chute didnt open shot down by americans

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

WW2 Knight's Cross - Erhard Nippa | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

WW2 Knight's Cross - Hugo Broch | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2021)

Press Photo 1943 Sherman R. Beaty Pilot B26 “Son Of Satan” Great Dunmow Essex | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger ju88 cantania kg77 | eBay

1./KG77


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 dietze | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 Harry weitz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 me109 Otto behrens | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg53 Otto böhner sizilien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Luftwaffe Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeugführer Jagdflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 schöpfel | eBay

1942


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger JG54 weiss | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg27 kaminski | eBay

Aces of the Luftwaffe - Herbert Kaminski


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 r. Heller | eBay

9./ZG 26


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Otto köhnke soko Elbe 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg51 jennewein, fleig, thiel | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 Wappen me109 lüddecke, gabl | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 4x foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger Jg26 fw190 Abbeville müncheberg | eBay
> 
> Change of command ceremony
> 
> ...


foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg26 Ferdinand Galland, Müncheberg fw190 | eBay
foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg26 Ferdinand galland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg26 glunz und naumann | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 me109 ernst seelmann krakau | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 50.ls. Gabriel tautscher fw190 | eBay

FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: III./JG 51 Gefr. Gabriel Tautscher - Ebay photo find #328
Rare image of one of only 24 Jagdflieger to achieve 50 victories and not to have been awarded the RK. By late 1943 award criteria was at least 75 victories and a number of aces had returned well over one hundred victories before being awarded the RK.
Tautscher returned his first victory on October 23, 1942 south-west of Subzow (captured October 11, 1941 and retaken by the Red Army during the first Rschew-Sytschowka-Operation on August 23, 1942). Tautscher was the highest scorer in 9.Staffel during the Kursk offensive. His best day was 12 July 1943 - he claimed three LaGG -3 and two MiG-1 fighters and added another two victories the following day. On July 17 he claimed four - three LaGG-3s and a single LaGG-5. He scored at regular intervals through August 1943 with his next handful of claims not being until December.
Tautscher of 9. Staffel was shot down by Soviet anti-aircraft fire - _Flakvolltreffer _-on January 12, 1944 north of Osaritschi. This was also the date of his final 'claim', an Il-2 - it was usual Jagdwaffe practise to assign a final claim to a fallen ace. Tautscher's final 'score' was 55 vics.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 me109 Bombe Fritz lüddecke krakau | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg52 Schmidt harnika nemetz Brauer me109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 me109 krauth Hans, Ernst weismann | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg5 fw190 Arnold finnland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jgrwest biaritz1943 | eBay

2./JGR West 08/43


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

3x foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg5 Finnland Günther schwanecke | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg52 Rudolf miethig 101ls me109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

2x Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger JG26 jg52 Adolf glunz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

2x Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger JG26 Adolf glunz, Vogt... 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

2x Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger JG26 Adolf glunz, Vogt... 1944 frankreich | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger JG54 cordes | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger JG54 Heino cordes, michelka,haller...fw190 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger JG54 Heino cordes, Fritz tegtmeier..fw190 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger JG54 cordes Heino | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger JG54 Heino cordes | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK WW2 ME109 G6 BF109 Flugzeug Westfront | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2021)

Gruppenkommandeur Heinrich Schlosser-beim Feiern Kampfgeschwader KG 50-KG40(S390 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## R Leonard (Apr 9, 2021)

VF-42 aboard USS Yorktown (CV-5) in February 1942 (USN photo)






Seated (L-R): ENS Brainard T Macomber, LTJG Arthur J Brassfield, LTJG Roy M Plott, LTJG William N Leonard, LCDR Charles R Fenton, LCDR Oscar Pederson, LT Vincent F McCormack, LTJG William S Woollen, LTJG Leslie LB Knox. Standing (L-R): ENS E Duran Mattson, LTJG Richard L Wright, ENS Harry B Gibbs, LTJG William W Barnes, ENS John D Baker, LTJG E Scott McCuskey, LTJG Richard G Crommelin, ENS John P Adams, ENS Edgar R Bassett, LTJG Walter A Haas.

Macomber retired a Captain.
Brassfield retired a Captain.
Plott retired a Commander.
Leonard retired a Rear Admiral.
Fenton retired a Rear Admiral.
Pederson retired a Rear Admiral.
McCormack died on active duty, a Captain.
Woollen retired a Captain
Knox was KIA Battle of the Coral Sea, 7 May 1942 Lieutenant (JG)
Mattson retired a Lieutenant Commander
Wright was killed in a plane crash, 1952, a Commander
Gibbs retired a Captain.
Barnes retired a Commander.
Baker was KIA Battle of the Coral Sea, 7 May 1942, Ensign
McCuskey retired a Captain.
Crommelin was killed in a mid-air collision off Hokkaido, CO, VF-88, 15 Jul 1945, Lieutenant Commander
Adams retired a Captain.
Bassett was KIA Battle of Midway, 4 Jun 1942, Ensign
Hass retired a Captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

WW2 USAAF, KREMER CREW 453ND BG OLD BUCKENHAM PRESS TYPE PHOTO U299 | eBay











Back row l-r
Joe Corry Top gunner
Jim Sinclair waist gunner
John Hildebran R/O
Frank Gerulski tail gunner
Jay Jeffries waist gunner
Joplin Schoening nose gunner

Front row
Alen Orr navigator
Bill Baker bombardier
Rudolph Kremer pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

WWII U.S. 8th A.F. 352ND FIGHTER GROUP ACE CESKY SIGNED DOCUMENT & B&W 5"X7" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 42-30359 96TH BG SNETTERTON PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

View attachment 619324



Snautzer01 said:


> WWII RAF 121 EAGLE SQUADRON MULTI-SIGNED SQUADRON 8"x10" B&W PHOTO EVANS YOUNG | eBay
> 
> View attachment 613607


WWII 121 EAGLE SQUADRON FOURTH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - EVANS SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

WWII U.S. 8th A.F. 56TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE FRED CHRISTENSEN - SIGNED 8x10 B&W | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

WW2 USAAF MESS HALL 467TH BG RACKHEATH PRESS TYPE PHOTO U310 | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 12, 2021)

Great pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

Luftwaffe pilot Ob Lt Adolf Buhl in Bf109, 1940, 1960s /70s copy photo | eBay

Aces Oblt. Stoll & Oblt. Buhl, both KiA in BoB - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


Adolf Buhl
Credited with 9 vics.
Probably spent all his cereer in 1(J)./LG 2.
Achieved 3 vics in French campaign – his first as an Ofw. on 18 May and 2 on 21 June as an Oblt.
Claimed 6 further vics in BoB: 2 in August and 4 in September, also became staffelkapitän of 1(J)./LG 2.
On 2 September shot down a Spitfire and saved life of a young pilot from his staffel – yet-unknown Fhr. Hans-Joachim Marseille.
All facts are pointing that Marseille didn’t manage to revenge the same to his staffelkapitän – on 27 September Marseille claimed a Hurricane as his 6th kill, but Oblt. Buhl was shot down and killed. I(J)/LG 2 was attacked by 242 and 310 (Czech) Sqn. over Thames’ estuary and Buhl was the only one gruppe’s victim on that day.

Buhl, Adolf, Ofw., 18-May-40, 1.(J), , LG 2, Hurricane, Le Cateau, -, 1., 11, , yes, OKL, , Prien/Bock;C/L/W: 12 Days in May, p.210, 504 Sq.
Buhl, Adolf, Ofw., 21-Jun-40, 1.(J), , LG 2, Hurricane, Lens-Arras, -, 2., 49, , yes, OKL, , Prien/Bock,
Buhl, Adolf, Ofw., 21-Jun-40, 1.(J), , LG 2, Hurricane, Etaples, -, 3., 50, , yes, OKL, , Prien/Bock,
Buhl, Adolf, Oblt., 24-Aug-40, 1.(J), , LG 2, Spitfire, -, -, 4., 73, , yes, OKL, , Prien/Bock,
Buhl, Adolf, Oblt., 31-Aug-40, 1.(J), , LG 2, Spitfire, -, -, 5., 91, , yes, OKL, , Prien/Bock,
Buhl, Adolf, Oblt., 02-Sep-40, 1.(J), , LG 2, Spitfire, -, -, 6., 96, , yes, OKL, , Prien/Bock,
Buhl, Adolf, Oblt., 06-Sep-40, 1.(J), , LG 2, Spitfire, -, -, 7., 103, , yes, OKL, , Prien/Bock,
Buhl, Adolf, Oblt., 07-Sep-40, 1.(J), , LG 2, Spitfire, -, 18.00, 8., 105, , yes, OKL, , Prien/Bock,
Buhl, Adolf, Oblt., 23-Sep-40, 1.(J), , LG 2, Spitfire, Dover, 10.40, 9., 127, , yes, OKL, , Prien/Bock,

Additionally, Buhl flew with 2.J/88 in Spain claiming a Rata (I-16) on 12.07.37.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

D405 Foto II./KG54 Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug weiße Wintertarnung Crew vor Feindflug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

D392 Foto Spanien 1936 Legion Condor Kampfgruppe K 88 Piloten Spanienkreuz LC | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

Gruppenfoto Flugzeugmechaniker an Me Bf109 Flugzeug Flugplatz Merseburg | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

Technischer Dienst Einsatz Flugzeug Me Bf109 Flugzeughalle Flugplatz Merseburg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

Rare! WWII USAAF P-51D Mustang "The Millie G" & Famous Fighter Pilot #2 | eBay
Rare! WWII USAAF P-51D Mustang "The Millie G" & Famous Fighter Pilot | eBay

Edward B Giller | American Air Museum in Britain The 55th FG was the first long range 8th AF fighter escort in UK (October 1943). 55th FG was the first group over Berlin. Shot down a Me 262 over Munich. Wounded 6 May 20. Cockpit (exploded) over Munich in April 1945--flew 2 hours to UK with 1 arm. Flew P-38 one year and flew P-51 one year. DSM, LM w/ Oak Leaf Cluster, SS, DFC w/ Oak Leaf Cluster, PH, AM w/ 17 Oak Leaf Cluster, DUC w/ Oak Leaf Cluster, ACM, ADM, EAME, NDSM w/ BSS, AFOUA, SAEMR, AFLSA w/ SOak Leaf Cluster and w/ BOTC
Destroyed 3 confirmed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

Rare! Squadron Photo P-38J Lightnings 55th FG ETO England 4" x 6" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

2x foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg51 gustav denk | eBay

Loss of Bf109G-2 WNr.14554 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum 1943-02-13, 6./JG 52, Bf 109 G-2, 14554, 2 gelbe, Tschernikoff, Flakbeschuß um 14.15 Uhr. Bruch 100 %.
Flugzeugführer (Staffelkapitän) Olt Denk, Gustav, +


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

3x foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg52 graf | eBay

Herman Graf


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 kanal me109 | eBay

wrknr 3750
3./JG51


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Wettererkundungsstaffel 27 bonath... | eBay

l to r Bonath Klette Celenin (?)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger stuka Herbert Rabben | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg52 köppen | eBay

Kurt Köppen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2021)

1944? 55th Squadron AIR FORCE 20th Fighter group B&W 8x10 PHOTO at Kingsclffe UK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2021)

Rare! WWII USAAF Group of or P-38 or P-51 Pilots 55th FG ETO 4 x 6 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 CREW OF CHERRY PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2021)

WW2 USAAF PILOT L. L BROWN KIMBOLTON 378TH BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

X6589 Foto Flugzeug Flugboot Arado Ar196 Pilot Fernglas Optik Schwimmweste 1944 | eBay

aegean sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg51 Erich gerlitz 20ls | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Nachtschwärmer kg53 waldemar teige | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg51 Heinz Lange me109 | eBay

wrknr 2552


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg26 Fritz karch me109 wappen | eBay

Germany, Luftwaffe. A Group of Documents to a Fighter Ace Fritz Karch; 47 Air Victories Fritz Karch was born on 17th January 1920 in Munich. In Sept 1942 he was a Feldwebel with 6./JG 2 on the Channel Front. During the Tunisian Campaign he scored his first 3 victories beginning on 28th November 1942 with a Spitfire. In January 1943 he was promoted Leutnant. He became Staffelführer of 6./JG 2. During July 1943 he claimed at least two B-17s shot down over France including B-17 42-29928 on 4 July 1943 near La Coulonche during a raid on Le Mans (381st BG, 533 BS) OKL fighter claims 10.7.1943 - Ltn Fritz KARCH - 6 / JG 2 - B-17 -15 km N.W. Evreux - 2500 m. - 08.12 (heure) - Film : C/2027/1 Anek : Nr __" On 17 August 1943 over Dieppe he achieved his 10th victory and his 15th on 31st December 1943. In January 1944 he had raised his total to 20 and by August to 30. In March 1944 he was named Staffelkapitän of 6./JG 2. He shot down two P-47s in December 1944 and by January 1945 his total had increased to 40. On 2 January 1945 he was promoted to Gruppenkommandeur of II./JG 2. He achieved his final victory on 28th March 1945, a P-51. Awarded the Knight's Cross on 20 April 1945, he ended the war with a total of 47 victories, 21 of which were four-engine bombers. (This brief biography was taken from Ernst Obermaier's Die Ritterkreuzträger).


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg52 me109 wappen Spruch Siegfried simsch | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

WW2 Knight's Cross - Werner Schröer | eBay

Werner Schröer - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

Foto NJG 1 Nachtjäger Portrait Major Jabs RK EL Pilot Fliegerass Top Details | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

9xFotos NJG 1 Metz März 1944 Wechsel Kommandeur Obstl.Jabs Nachtjäger Ass TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

WWII U.S. 8th A.F. 303rd/379th BOMB GRP C.O. - LEWIS E. LYLE - SIGNED 8x10 B&W | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

WWII U.S. 8TH AIR FORCE 20TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE COLE SIGNED B&W 8X10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

WWII U.S. 8TH AIR FORCE PLOESTI MISSION C.O. JOHN BROOKS SIGNED B&W 8X10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg26 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger JG77 signiert Johann pichler | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24 42-50597" BEAVERS BABY" 2 NAMED 93RD BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO U353 | eBay

42-50597 | American Air Museum in Britain

Ford B-24J-1-FO 42-50597 Beaver's Baby crashed in fog on takeoff from Hardwick airfield.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24 41-24499 THE PLAYBOY CREW , ALL NAMED PRESS TYPE PHOTO U351 | eBay

Baugher: 41-29399 (466th BG, 784th BS) lost Apr 29, 1944, Germany. MACR 4448 

41-29399 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

D740 Foto Staffelkapitän Oberleutnant Hans Mally 6.Gruppe Kampfgeschwader 54 TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

D736 Foto II./Kampfgeschwader 54 KG54 Oblt.Heinrichs KIA abgsch. 27.5.1941 JU88 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

D733 Fotos II.Kampfgeschwader 54 Staffelkapitän Fliegerasse Offiziere Pilot JU88 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

D732 Staffelkapitän Major Krafft v. DELLMENSINGEN Besuch GFM Milch General Löhr | eBay
D730 Staffelkapitän Major Krafft v. DELLMENSINGEN gratuliert Graf Strachwitz KC | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

D729 Foto 5./Kampfgeschwader 54 Fliegerass Pilot Leutnant Horst DEUTSCHBEIN Kia | eBay
D728 Foto 5./Kampfgeschwader 54 Fliegerass Pilot Leutnant Horst DEUTSCHBEIN TOP | eBay
D727 Foto 5./Kampfgeschwader 54 Fliegerass Pilot Leutnant Horst DEUTSCHBEIN Kia | eBay
D726 Foto 5./Kampfgeschwader 54 Fliegerass Pilot Leutnant Horst DEUTSCHBEIN kia | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

D722 Frankreich Saint-André-de-l'Eure Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug Kampfgeschwader 54 | eBay

2./KG40 September 1940


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

D721 Frankreich Saint-André-de-l'Eure Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug Kampfgeschwader 54 | eBay

2./KG40 September 1940


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

D720 Foto II./Kampfgeschwader 54 KG54 Oblt.Heinrich KIA abgsch. 27.5.1941 JU88 | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2021)

Excellent. Not often you see a bearded LW officer.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

Foto Farbe Luftwaffe Flugzeug Rudolf Schoenert RK + EL NJGr.10, I./NJG 100,NJG 5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 JG 77 Kommandeur Ihlefeld RKT Jagdflieger nach Feindflug 2 orig Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 JG 77 Kommandeur Ihlefeld RKT Jagdflieger nach Feindflug orig Negativ (4) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 JG 77 Kommandeur Ihlefeld RKT Jagdflieger nach Feindflug orig Negativ (3) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 JG 77 Kommandeur Ihlefeld RKT Jagdflieger nach Feindflug orig Negativ (2) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 JG 77 Kommandeur Ihlefeld RKT Jagdflieger nach Feindflug orig Negativ (1) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 Kommandeur Herbert Ihlefeld RKT , 3 orig. Negative (2) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 Kommandeur Ihlefeld RKT mit sexy Frauen orig. Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 Kommandeur Ihlefeld RKT und Flugzeug 3 orig. Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 Kommandeur Ihlefeld RKT , Offiziere , 3 orig. Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Griechenland , Me 109 JG 77 , RKT Pilot Geißhardt in Monemvasia orig. Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 RKT , EL Pilot nach Feindflug 3 orig. Negative | eBay

Is that Priller on the right?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Griechenland , Me 109 JG 77 RKT Pilot H. Bär mit Staffel Löwe , orig. Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 Kommandeur Ihlefeld RKT , 3 orig. Negative (1) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Griechenland , Me 109 JG 77 RKT Pilot F. Geißhardt in Monemvasia orig. Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 JG 77 Kommandeur RKT , orig Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 RKT Pilot Geißhardt , 2 orig Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Frankreich Me 109 Jagdgeschwader LG 2 Pilot beobachten Luftkampf orig Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Griechenland Me 109 JG 77 RKT Pilot Bär und Geißhardt mit Löwe orig Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2021)

foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger Herbert huppertz me109 jg2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2021)

foto luftwaffe JG 54 otto kittel , trautloft | eBay

Notice portraits in the background.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 laskowski | eBay

Erwin Laskowski JG51/JG11 and EJG1


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jg51 asse Mink | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jg51 asse jennewein fw190 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jg51 asse Mink jagdflieger me109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jg53 jg27 Malta asse Marseille. Michalski, Dinger. Feier | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jg51 Jagdflieger ass me109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg51 ass joppien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

1943 USAAF Troop Carrier Command Officers 1400 Hours Flying Time Press Photo | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

WW2 Era RAF Photo Album over 145 Photos Topo, Military. | eBay

100th martin bomber 107.M.U.
Memories of the 107 MU Association


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo JG 51 Hermann Graf Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Fliger Hans Joachim Marseille JG 27 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

1942 USAAF Fighter Pilots Sing Your a Sap Mr Japanese in Australia News Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Portrait-Foto: LW-Soldat Franz Langer vom K.G.76 mit Flugspange in Magdeburg WK2 | eBay

3./KG76

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2021)

1944 USAAF Capt. Wojdyla Has 24 Missions After Berlin Raid Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2021)

1944 Belgium 32nd Fighter Squadron Physical Training Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

WWII RCAF 417 Squadron Tunisia RAF Spitfire MkV RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Jagdflieger Major Wick Me Bf 109 Bilanz Leitwerk Richthofen Geschwaderabzeichen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Jagdflieger Major Wick Me Bf 109 Bilanz Leitwerk Feldflugplatz Calai Frankreich

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Me109 von Hptm. Kögl Gruppenkommandeur L1 Sturzkampfgeschwader 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2021)

6 Original WWII 1942 US Army Pilots Negatives | eBay

September 1942

Stors
Regan
Gerowitz
Santana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

WORLD WAR ONE POSTCARDS COLLECTION OF 3 UNSENT GERMAN PORTRAITS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

1942 Press Photo Lieutenant William Ernest Eder, U.S. Navy, flying his plane. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WWII 8th USAAF B-17 Fortress Aircrew Nose Art ETO England 1943 6 REPRINT Photos | eBay

Douglas B-17F-30-DL 42-3184 U.S.S Aliquippa

42-3184 | American Air Museum in Britain December 1943 with Pilot Henry J. Roeber; Co-pilot Casimir J. Paulinski; Navigator: Donald J. McPhee; Bombardier George Solkolsky; Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Walter T. Sybo; Radio Operator Hubert F. O’Neill; Ball turret gunner: Clayton C. Verlo; Left Waist gunner: Seymour N. Wolfson; Right Waist gunner: Royce F. McGillvary; Tail gunner: Irvin Sumpter (10 Prisoner of War). Hit by enemy aircraft, bellied in safely at De Haar Farm, near Azelo / Bornerbroek, OverIjssel Province, The Netherlands. Missing Air Crew Report - MACR 1711.






After crash in the Netherlands

175352






Neergestort vliegtuig (B17) in het landschap bij Bornerbroek (1943)






Neergestort vliegtuig (B17) in het landschap bij Bornerbroek (1943) - Het Geheugen






Facebook


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

Totenkopfgeschwader, Luftwaffe, 2.WK, Olt von Platen, Gruppenkommandeur 1.Gruppe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

WWII B-17 Bomber Crew Original Photograph All Identified | eBay






Names: Back Row: Lt Merlin Dittenber Co-Pilot, Sgt Leo Elliott Ball Gunner, Sgt K. Freeman
Tail Gunner, Lt Richard Weheyer Pilot.

Front Row: Tsgt William Hinkee Flight Engineer, TSgt Nathan Newhouse Radio Man.












WWII Original Large Photograph of B-17 and Flight Crew IDENTIFIED | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot in Bonn - Bobbi Baumgarten - St. Trond | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot - Paul Angerer - Staka JG3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG5 Nachtjagd Pilot Ass - Rolf Bokemeyer - WIA Aachen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Becker | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG5 NJG100 Nachtjagd Pilot Bargel - KIA Rumänien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot - KIA Purnode b. YVOIR Belgien 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Baumann | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot - Gefr. Bach | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker Blana | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Staka Nachtjagd Pilot Ass - KIA Marbais Belgien 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Luftwaffe Fliegerass-Flugzeug Ju 87- 500 Feindflug - 2./St.G.2 Immelmann (Q677) | eBay

30-05-43

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2021)

Original WWII Photo 323rd BOMB GROUP MACHINE GUNS NORDEN BOMB SIGHT SECTION 40 | eBay

Armament and bombsight section France 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

Fliegerass-Flugzeug/Airplane Ju 87- 900 Feindflug - 2./St.G.2 Immelmann (Q679) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

Foto Piloten- Cottbus Sturzkampfgeschwader 2 "Immelmann" 1.Gruppe (Q563) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

Foto Frankreich Feldflugplatz- Sturzkampfgeschwader 2 "Immelmann" (Q540) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

Foto Frankreich - Piloten-Sturzkampfgeschwader 2 "Immelmann" (Q610) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

Foto Ukraine Piloten Unterkunft in Kramatorskaja 2./St.G.2 Immelmann (Q684) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

Foto Piloten-Flugzeugführer 3./St.G.2 Immelmann (Q657) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobolex (May 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WK 2 Foto Soldat Mölders Luftwaffe Pilot Auszeichnungen Flugzeug | eBay
> 
> View attachment 587669


That is a Bf 108b, probably in deep blue civilian finish.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- 474th Fighter Group- P 38 Lightning Fighter plane Pilots SUITED UP* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

*PHOTO*P-47 Thunderbolt in Combat 325th FG MTO - Excellent | eBay

Dan Roberts Leland j Stacey Foggia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

World War 2 ARMY STAMPED & DATED B-17 Training Hobbs New Mexico Photo | eBay

Class 44-4-A Flight M


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Flieger Hans Joachim Marseille Top | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

Luftwaffe Fotoalbum Top Aufnahmen! „Kampfgeschwader Hindenburg“ | eBay

Winnerl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

Luftwaffe Fotoalbum Top Aufnahmen! „Kampfgeschwader Hindenburg“ | eBay
Luftwaffe Fotoalbum Top Aufnahmen! „Kampfgeschwader Hindenburg“ | eBay


Ehrhardt Troitsch , Rudolf Schwarz , Walther Weber , Kurt Haubold


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2021)

Fighter Squadron VF-100 WW2 Photo & Negative 8x10 Taken In 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII NAVY VF-17 JOLLY ROGERS COMMANDING OFFICER TOM BLACKBURN SIGNED 4x6 & PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

Alfred Grislwaski Film vom 1. Wart 37min | eBay

Walking with his rudder under his arms.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2021)

He's gonna need that.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2021)

RARE 1940s Original Signed Photo Of William B. King WWII Air Force Memorabilia | eBay

354FG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2021)

Orig. WW2 German Photo, Luftwaffe ME109 JG3 Aircraft Ace Pilot Viktor Bauer RARE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2021)

ORIGINAL RARE WWII COLOR PHOTO WWII FLYING TIGER 23RD FTR TRIPLE ACE IN P-51 | eBay

Lt Col C.N Older P-51


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 E der 9./ZG 26 300 Feindflug Trapani Herbst 1942# | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

Orig. Real Foto - Gruppenbild / Persönlichkeiten Selten ! | eBay

Hermann Göring


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG2 NJG1 Ass Nachtjagd Pilot Franz Brinkhaus - 25 Luftsiege | eBay

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Oblt Franz Brinkhaus 6./NJG2 1944 
05.42 Hptm., 4./NJG 1. - from Kracker Archive
10.43 9./NJG 2. - from Kracker Archive
02.44 6. and 7./NJG 2. - from Kracker Archive
06.44 Oblt., Staka 6./NJG 2. 
15.04.45 Hptm., appt Kdr. II./NJG 2 (to 08.05.45). 
Credited with 25 victories. - from Kracker Archive


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG2 NJG1 Pilot - Julius Burow - KIA Hannover 1943 | eBay

JU88 Lost near Hanover 08 Oct 43 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum
Ju 88C-6 Werknr. 750478 6./NJG 2
Lt. Ernst Gross KIA
Uffz. Fritz Dreesen MIA
Uffz. Julius Burow KIA
Data Deutsche Nachtjagd - Materialverluste. Michael Balss


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot -- Bossmann Bonmann 4./NJG1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG2 Nachtjagd Ju 88 Pilot -- Uffz. Bothe - KIA 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

WWII AAF 8th Air Force 27TH PHOTO RECONNAISSANCE SQUADRON Original Members P-39 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII AAF 8th Air Force 27TH PHOTO RECONNAISSANCE SQUADRON Original Members P-39 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

STERBEBILD - Flugzeugführer / PILOT - JAGDGESCHWADER - Westfront 10.10.1943 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für STERBEBILD - Flugzeugführer / PILOT - JAGDGESCHWADER - Westfront 10.10.1943 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Fw. Josef Kerscher + 10.10.1943 Any details please? 1943-10-10, Stab JG 50, Bf 109G-6, 20781, Bei Fl.Pl. Münster-Loddenheide, Bauchlandung infolge Motorstörung. Bruch 100 %. Flugzeugführer Fw Kerscher, Josef, +


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer


State Library Victoria



viewer.slv.vic.gov.au





ED737 Accident Avro Lancaster Mk III ED737, 17 Jun 1943

De Crash van Lancaster ED737 The Lancaster ED737 commanded by Sergeant John Binnie is part of No. 467 Squadron (RAAF). According to the operation record books, it appears that at least one aircraft experienced problems with the communication equipment during the bombing. During the flight to Cologne, the Lancaster ED737 is hit by a German night fighter. The aircraft loses altitude and explodes in mid-air. A large part of the crew does not survive the crash.

The debris caused considerable damage in and around the village of Oberkrüchten, causing several civilian casualties.
After the war in 1946, British intelligence investigates an assistant customs officer who was stationed in Oberkrüchten at the time. It becomes clear that Arthur Smith, the copilot of the plane initially survived the crash and is found wounded next to the ditch by a German officer. During interrogations, it appears that the accused was on his way to prevent illegal border traffic when the plane crashed into flames. According to several eyewitnesses, he told the copilot to raise his hands. When he didn't do this fast enough, he hit Smith with the butt of his rifle. A police officer who later arrived at the location then fetched a doctor who examined the copilot. He was then taken with a Luftwaffe ambulance to the Fliegerhorst in Münchengladbach where he died.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

Original Photograph of H DIvision on Flight Deck of USS ATTU CVE 102 - July 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Photograph of H DIvision on Flight Deck of USS ATTU CVE 102 - July 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





H Division on Flight Deck of USS ATTU CVE 102 - July 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

Foto Flieger Piloten SG2 Immelmann Flugzeug FW 190 Schild aus Fotoalbum | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flieger Piloten SG2 Immelmann Flugzeug FW 190 Schild aus Fotoalbum in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





5./SG2 , Buchner

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)

WW2 RAF PHOTO AIRCREW ORIGINAL + FIVE & STIRLING & GRAVES DENMARK KIA. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 RAF PHOTO AIRCREW ORIGINAL + FIVE & STIRLING & GRAVES DENMARK KIA. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





18-08-43 Operation Hydra (1943) - Wikipedia Operation Hydra was an attack by RAF Bomber Command on a German scientific research centre at Peenemünde on the night of 17/18 August 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

VINTAGE 1944 PHOTO...PILOTS...JAGDGESCHWADER 26 | eBay


7.25" X 5.25" IN. GOOD CONDITION.SMALL AMOUNT OF TAPE AT EDGE WHERE REMOVED FROM WWII ALBUM,SHOWS WEAR.



www.ebay.com





7./JG26

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Foto Flieger Pilot FW 190 Flugzeug Me 109 Ärmelband Immelmann aus Fotoalbum | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flieger Pilot FW 190 Flugzeug Me 109 Ärmelband Immelmann aus Fotoalbum in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de










Schlachtgeschwader 2 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Foto Flieger Pilot FW 190 Flugzeug Me 109 Ärmelband Immelmann aus Fotoalbum | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Flieger Pilot FW 190 Flugzeug Me 109 Ärmelband Immelmann aus Fotoalbum bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de










Schlachtgeschwader 2 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Signiertes Foto von Hugo Broch Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Jagdflieger | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Signiertes Foto von Hugo Broch Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Jagdflieger bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Jagdgeschwader 54 ( JG54 )














Hugo Broch, Ein Grünherz-Jäger, Ritterkreuzträger Profile, 18


Hugo Broch, Ein Grünherz-Jäger, Ritterkreuzträger Profile, 18




translate.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

Duitsland - Foto's van de Ridderkruiswinnaar Klaus Häberlen Kampfgeschwader 51 Luftwaffe


Zeer zeldzame fotoverzameling met 8 foto's uit de nalatenschap van de in 2002 overleden Ridderkruisdrager Klaus Häberlen. De foto's zijn allemaal originelen van voor 1945, die na de oorlog door Häberlen zijn ingeschreven en gedeeltelijk gesigneerd. Grote motieven uit de 100e en 300e...




www.catawiki.com





Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Stakas Kampfgeschwader 51 Larry deZeng : *HÄBERLEN*, Klaus. (DOB: 14.04.16 in Geislingen). (R, DKG). 01.04.35 began his military career as a Fahnenjunker and served with 3. Preussischen Kraftfahrabteilung in Döberitz-Elsgrund (to 31.12.35), then promo to Fahnenjunkerunteroffizier. 01.10.36 attended Kriegsschule Hannover, promo to Oberfähnrich. 01.11.36 attended Grosse KFS Lechfeld. 01.04.37 trf to 8./KG 255 (to 12.38). 20.04.37 promo to Lt. 01.01.39 to LKS 3 Werder. 31.08.40 promo to Oblt. 1940 briefly with KGr.z.b.V. 102. *08.40 Staka 2./KG 51.* 03.10.40 appt Adj. of III./KG 51. 26.11.41 WIA by AA fire NE of Agrafenovka and hospitalized. 05.01.42 Oblt., awarded the Ehrenpokal. 03.42 rejoined unit. 27.06.42 Hptm., appt Staka 10./KG 51 (to 25.12.42). *25.12.42 appt Staka 2./KG 51.* 05.02.43 Hptm., appt Kdr. I./KG 51 (to 11.10.43). 02.03.43 in IV./KG 51, appt provisional Kdr. I./KG 51. 18.03.43 Hptm., awarded DKG, 2./KG 51. 20.06.43 Hptm. and Kdr. I./KG 51, awarded the Ritterkreuz after 297 combat missions and the destruction of 30 enemy planes, 150 vehicles and 5 artillery positions. 01.10.43 promo to Maj. 11.10.43 Kdr. I./KG 51, got into an argument with Göring and was relieved of command. c.02.44 appt /Ia of Feldluftgaukommando XXVII. 10.44 appt Adj. in Stab des Generals der Kampfflieger. 08.03.45 appt NS-Führungsoffizier/Luftgaukdo. VII, München. 05.45 captured by the Americans and held for 47 days at Bad Aibling. †07.04.2002 in Konstanz. Credited with 297 combat missions. Author of _A Luftwaffe Bomber Pilot Remembers_.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

Foto 1944 deutscher Pilot Jagdflieger mit Rettungsweste Sauerstoffmaske K3775 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto 1944 deutscher Pilot Jagdflieger mit Rettungsweste Sauerstoffmaske K3775 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Flugplatz Orzales Staffelfahne | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Flugplatz Orzales Staffelfahne bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

864 aviation art luftwaffe pilot photo Paul Semrau WW2 Nachtjagd | eBay


Major Paul Semrau, NJG 2. aviation art Luftwaffe pilot 35 colour photos Hartmann Barkhorn Rall JG 52 WW2. This image is 100mm x 150mm printed on 280GSM Photo Satin Micro Porous Super Heavy paper. The word sample does.



www.ebay.com










Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Oblt Paul Semrau 2 NJG/1


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net




SEMRAU, Paul. 
(DOB: 12.11.15 in Deutsch-Eylau/Ostpreussen). 
01.09.39 Oblt., in 3./Kü.Fl.Gr. 106. 
22.12.40 Oblt., appt Staka 3./NJG 2 (to 20.06.43). 
24.04.42 Oblt., awarded DKG, 3./NJG 2. 
07.10.42 Hptm., awarded Ritterkreuz, Staka 3./NJG 2. 
20.06.43 Hptm., appt Kdr. V./NJG 6 (to 05.08.43). 
05.08.43 Hptm., appt Kdr. III./NJG 2 (to 01.01.44). 
01.01.44 Hptm., appt Kdr. II./NJG 2 (to 01.11.44). 
01.05.44 promo to Maj. 
12.11.44 Maj., appt Kommodore NJG 2 (to 08.02.45). 
08.02.45 KIA – shot down by Spitfires while attempting to land at Twente/Holland. 
17.04.45 posthumously awarded the Eichenlaub. 
Credited with c.350 combat missions and 46 air victories.






Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Oblt Paul Semrau 2 NJG/1


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net




It is my understanding that Major Paul Semrau (46 victories, RK-EL), Geschwaderkommodore of NJG 2, was shot down and killed with his crew in Ju 88 G-6 (W.Nr. 620 562) over Coesfeld by F/Lt KS Sleep of 402 Sqn, RCAF. He was flying Spitfire XIVE (RM862) "K" when he claimed his victory at 8:35. I hope this helps.












Home







www.verliesregister.studiegroepluchtoorlog.nl

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

1944 Press Photo Second Lieutenant Robert Knowlton & crew at air base, India | eBay


This is an original press photo. World War II - Burma. Photo is dated 6-4-1944. A: The short answer is no. It may contain wrinkles, cracks, and possibly even tears due to its age and how it was handled before it got to us.



www.ebay.com





B-25 10th usaaf


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

2WK Luftwaffe Color Farb Dias Jagdflieger vor Feindflug Fliegerkopfhaube | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 2WK Luftwaffe Color Farb Dias Jagdflieger vor Feindflug Fliegerkopfhaube bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

2WK Luftwaffe Color Farb Dias NJG 1 Nachtjäger Geschwaderabzeichen Me 110 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 2WK Luftwaffe Color Farb Dias NJG 1 Nachtjäger Geschwaderabzeichen Me 110 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

Pilot auf seinem Kampfflugzeug in Uniform / hochdekoriert – Foto 2.WK | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Pilot auf seinem Kampfflugzeug in Uniform / hochdekoriert – Foto 2.WK bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

Offizier / Pilot der Luftwaffe in Uniform – hochdekoriert – Foto 2.WK | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Offizier / Pilot der Luftwaffe in Uniform – hochdekoriert – Foto 2.WK bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2021)

Foto Flugplatz 1941 gefallen 1944 Rügen 9 X 6 cm | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Flugplatz 1941 gefallen 1944 Rügen 9 X 6 cm bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de










Loss details of ZG crews June 1944 over Rugen - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


Loss details of ZG crews June 1944 over Rugen Luftwaffe and Axis Air Forces



forum.12oclockhigh.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN FIGHTER PILOT 1ST LT STEPHENS - P51 MUSTANG | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN FIGHTER PILOT 1ST LT STEPHENS - P51 MUSTANG at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

William Barnes Jr WWII Navy Cross Pilot USS Yorktown Jap Zero Decoy Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for William Barnes Jr WWII Navy Cross Pilot USS Yorktown Jap Zero Decoy Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

WW2 GERMAN PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - LUFTWAFFE KNIGHTS CROSS WINNER HERBERT KANINSKI | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 GERMAN PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - LUFTWAFFE KNIGHTS CROSS WINNER HERBERT KANINSKI at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





07-05-42

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

Press Photo 1943 USAAF P47 Pilot Lt Robert H Knapp 78th FG 840 MPH Dive Survived | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Press Photo 1943 USAAF P47 Pilot Lt Robert H Knapp 78th FG 840 MPH Dive Survived at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Robert H Knapp 78th FG

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen a. Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen a. Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





1943


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

Tolles Originalfoto aus dem 2.Weltkrieg,Luftwaffe, RKT Adolf Galland 1943, top | eBay


Entdecken Sie Tolles Originalfoto aus dem 2.Weltkrieg,Luftwaffe, RKT Adolf Galland 1943, top in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Galland 1943


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

WW 2+ Hauptmann Prinz Heinrich Sayn Wittgenstein Sayn u. Major P. Sauerbruch +42 | eBay


Entdecken Sie WW 2+ Hauptmann Prinz Heinrich Sayn Wittgenstein Sayn u. Major P. Sauerbruch +42 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

Foto : Ju 88 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Pilot mit S-Brille beim Einsatz-Flug 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Ju 88 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Pilot mit S-Brille beim Einsatz-Flug 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





cool looking dude. Niticce curtain and lamp


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

Foto : Ju 88 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Pilot im Cokpit beim Einsatz-Flug 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Ju 88 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Pilot im Cokpit beim Einsatz-Flug 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## special ed (Jul 28, 2021)

Lt. Knapp (post 796) is wearing one piece herringbone coveralls, usually worn by mechanics, as his flight suit. Perhaps this photo was just after he returned and his regular flight trousers needed to be changed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

C18 5 Fotos Nord Frankreich 1940 Friedhof deut Gräber Feldpost.Nr 32066 1/ JG 77 | eBay


Entdecken Sie C18 5 Fotos Nord Frankreich 1940 Friedhof deut Gräber Feldpost.Nr 32066 1/ JG 77 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Karl Marquaire 28-12-16 , + 20-11-40

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 2nd Class.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Approximate size: 9x6cm...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

Press Photo 1943 P47 Pilot CO USAAF 78th FG Lt Col James J Stone Duxford | eBay


<body><p>Original Press Photo from 1943 shows Lt Col James J Stone standing in the cockpit of his P47 fighter 41-6373 at Duxford airfield in Cambridgeshire in the U.K. </p><p>James Stone commanded the 83rd Fighter Squadron at Duxford initially when he was a Major, he was credited with 2 German...



www.ebay.com





James J Stone

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

ANTIQUE PHOTOGRAPH-MILITARY-AIR FORCE-1944-WW2?AIR CORPS-MEN-10 NAMES!-8X10-NR! | eBay


Good shape.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

Luftwaffe Gruppenfoto Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader(3544x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Gruppenfoto Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader(3544x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Kampfgeschwader 100 KG100 Wiking
Willij Fraas

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

Luftwaffe Gruppenfoto aus Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader Großformat (3643x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Gruppenfoto aus Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader Großformat (3643x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Kampfgeschwader 100 KG100 Wiking


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

Luftwaffe Gruppenfoto aus Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3641x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Gruppenfoto aus Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3641x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Kampfgeschwader 100 KG100 Wiking

Willij Fraas


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

Frankreich Vannes Staffelwappen Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader( 3583x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich Vannes Staffelwappen Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader( 3583x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





3./KG100 Vannes France

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Flieger Ass Experten Mit JU 88 Wilhelm Beier | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 2.WK Foto Flugzeug Flieger Ass Experten Mit JU 88 Wilhelm Beier bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Piloten auf Flugfeld am 08.01.1942 (N)50207 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Piloten auf Flugfeld am 08.01.1942 (N)50207 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

WW2 photo 220 Squadron RAF, Royal Air Force Coastal Command, Flying Fortress | eBay


Original WW2 photograph of a group of officers and NCOs, mainly aircrew, in front of a Flying Fortress aircraft. Notes on the reverse indicate that the photograph was taken in June 1943 and is of a group from No.220 Squadron RAF, Coastal Command, then based at RAF Benbecula in the Outer...



www.ebay.com





220 Squadron RAF, Royal Air Force Coastal Command, Flying Fortress June 1943 Fortress II Outer Hebrides









No. 220 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2021)

1944 Press Photo 9th USAF Lt Frank Cuckson, Lt Frank Barrett in England | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Press Photo 9th USAF Lt Frank Cuckson, Lt Frank Barrett in England at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1944 Press Photo 9th USAF Lt Frank Cuckson, Lt Frank Barrett in England

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

4 Fotos Luftwaffe 100. Feindflug Bomber Staffelwappen Maling K3993 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 4 Fotos Luftwaffe 100. Feindflug Bomber Staffelwappen Maling K3993 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





100 mission from what unit?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 4 Fotos Luftwaffe 100. Feindflug Bomber Staffelwappen Maling K3993 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 4 Fotos Luftwaffe 100. Feindflug Bomber Staffelwappen Maling K3993 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



I would say the 1.(F)/Aufkl.Gr22


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Well spotted. Thank you.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

Top Originalfoto,Afrikakorps,Lehrgeschwader1,Ritterkreuzträger Hermann Hogeback | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Top Originalfoto,Afrikakorps,Lehrgeschwader1,Ritterkreuzträger Hermann Hogeback bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Hogeback, Hermann >500 sorties - He 111 & Ju 88

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2021)

Rare Original WWII USA B-29 Superfortress 73rd Bomb Wing Jan 1, 1945 Group Photo | eBay


Group and Squadron Officers Photograph, Colonel Ganey's Quarters.



www.ebay.com





B-29 Superfortress 73rd Bomb Wing Jan 1, 1945 Group Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

WWII Photograph “Guadalcanal” Cemetery for Pilots B&W Noted 4.5x3 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photograph “Guadalcanal” Cemetery for Pilots B&W Noted 4.5x3 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Capt. Robert A Abbott 12-09-15 + 10-13-42 Guadalcanal

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

WWII USN VF-10 Fighting Squadron Grim Reapers Unit Photo USN Official Photo | eBay


July 10, 1944.



www.ebay.com





VF-10 Fighting Squadron Grim Reapers July 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

WWII USN VF-10 Fighting Squadron Grim Reapers Unit Photo USN Official Photo #3 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII USN VF-10 Fighting Squadron Grim Reapers Unit Photo USN Official Photo #3 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





VF-10 Fighting Squadron Grim Reapers


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

WWII USN VF-10 Fighting Squadron Grim Reapers Unit Photo USN Official Photo #2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII USN VF-10 Fighting Squadron Grim Reapers Unit Photo USN Official Photo #2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





VF-10 Fighting Squadron Grim Reapers


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

B-17 CREW PHOTOGRAPH WW11 IDENTIFIED AIRCORPS ORIGINAL 1945 BX F #1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for B-17 CREW PHOTOGRAPH WW11 IDENTIFIED AIRCORPS ORIGINAL 1945 BX F #1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

Militaria 1918-1945 Luftwaffe/ORGINAL-BILDER-AUS-MESSERSCHMITT/KALENDER-5STÜCK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Militaria 1918-1945 Luftwaffe/ORGINAL-BILDER-AUS-MESSERSCHMITT/KALENDER-5STÜCK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fritz Wendel


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

Sterbebild 1 Gruppe K.G.53 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 1 Gruppe K.G.53 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Abert Jedelhauser


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO GERMAN LUFTWAFFE PERSONNEL II/JG52 NAMED & RUSSIAN POW | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 2nd Class.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Approximate size: 9x6cm...



www.ebay.com





2./JG52 Russia Rabiga


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger JG54 Ostermann | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger JG54 Ostermann in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Ostermann 7./JG54

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

ORIGINAL WW2 DEATH CARD, SERGEANT JACK BURROWS, R.A.F. KILLED IN ACTION 1940 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">ORIGINAL WW2 DEATH CARD WITH PHOTO INSERT, SERGEANT JACK BURROWS, R.A.F. KILLED IN ACTION AUGUST 15th 1940 AGED 20. VERY GOOD CONDITION MINOR SIGNS OF WEAR BUT NOTHING SERIOUS</p>



www.ebay.com





SERGEANT JACK BURROWS, R.A.F. KILLED IN ACTION 1940 August 15

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Uffz. Henjes | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Uffz. Henjes in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Obergefreiter (später Uffz.) Henjes, II./ NJG 1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE 100th MISSION FW.HOFFMANN 3.(F)/121 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 2nd Class.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Approximate size: 9x6cm...



www.ebay.com





Hoffmann 100 feindflug

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

Foto Heeres Nahaufklärungsstaffel 2./H 32 Russland Welish mit Major Michaelis | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Heeres Nahaufklärungsstaffel 2./H 32 Russland Welish mit Major Michaelis in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Major von Michaelis Heeres Nahaufklärungsstaffel 2./H 32 Russland Welish ( Velizj i think) august 1941


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Heeres Nahaufklärungsstaffel 2./H 32 Russland Welish mit Major Michaelis | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto Heeres Nahaufklärungsstaffel 2./H 32 Russland Welish mit Major Michaelis in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...











Foto WK II Deutscher Kampfflieger Alfred Michaelis DK Gold im Cockpit #55 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Deutscher Kampfflieger Alfred Michaelis DK Gold im Cockpit #55 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Alfred Michaelis DK Gold


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

Foto WK II Deutscher Kampfflieger Alfred Michaelis DK Gold usw #55 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Deutscher Kampfflieger Alfred Michaelis DK Gold usw #55 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Alfred Michaelis DK Gold


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

Foto WK II Deutscher Kampfflieger Alfred Michaelis DK Gold usw. #55 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Deutscher Kampfflieger Alfred Michaelis DK Gold usw. #55 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Alfred Michaelis DK Gold

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE ERNST KÜHL KMDRE.KG55 & BRUNO LOERZER | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 2nd Class.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Approximate size...



www.ebay.com





ERNST KÜHL KMDRE.KG55 & BRUNO LOERZER


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

V73 Foto Kampfgeschwader 51 Edelweiß mit Emblem Staffelwappen Türschild KG51 TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie V73 Foto Kampfgeschwader 51 Edelweiß mit Emblem Staffelwappen Türschild KG51 TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





KG51 emblem


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

V74 Foto Kampfgeschwader 51 Edelweiß mit Emblem Staffelwappen Türschild KG51 TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie V74 Foto Kampfgeschwader 51 Edelweiß mit Emblem Staffelwappen Türschild KG51 TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





KG51 emblem


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

V75 Foto Kampfgeschwader 51 Edelweiß Soldaten nach Verleihung vom EK II.Klasse | eBay


Entdecken Sie V75 Foto Kampfgeschwader 51 Edelweiß Soldaten nach Verleihung vom EK II.Klasse in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





KG51


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

WORLD WAR: GERMAN OFFICER PORTRAITS: BREU B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: GERMAN OFFICER PORTRAITS: BREU B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Peter Paul Breu Maj 6/13/1915 Schwabhausen bei Gotha 3 Stfkpt 6/KG-3 (1/41), Kdr II/KG-3 (6/42), Kdr II/KG-76 (45)








Kracker Luftwaffe Archive


A list of all known Axis Powers pilots and crew 1939 - 1945



www.aircrewremembered.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

WWII: GERMAN TEST PILOT GERD ACHGELIS ORIGINAL A-B-C PHOTO W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


GERD ACHGELIS. GERMAN TEST PILOT. ORIGINAL A-B-C PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES IN GERMAN ON REVERSE.



www.ebay.com













Gerd Achgelis - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

Navy Pictures | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Navy Pictures at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





who is he?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured Japanese Zero Fighter Kiangwan Field, China ~ Excellent | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* Captured Japanese Zero Fighter Kiangwan Field, China ~ Excellent at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Bud Goebel , Joe Blazowski


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Signiertes Foto von Günter Glasner Orden Luftwaffe Kampfflieger | eBay
> 
> View attachment 590725











Foto.Press-Bilderdienst : Kampfflieger Gruppe KG 6 - neuen RKT | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto.Press-Bilderdienst : Kampfflieger Gruppe KG 6 - neuen RKT in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Glasner Puchinger Hogebach


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Navy Pictures | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Navy Pictures at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Well, whoever it is, he either was just promoted to Captain or is sitting in a Lieutenant's plane (the name whom ends in two L's).


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm curious as to the symbols to right of the flags and above the bombs.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Well, whoever it is, he either was just promoted to Captain or is sitting in a Lieutenant's plane (the name whom ends in two L's).


One would think an ace with 12 kill would not be hard to find

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I'm curious as to the symbols to right of the flags and above the bombs.


Napalm raids?

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 6, 2021)

The angle makes it hard for me focus on.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> The angle makes it hard for me focus on.



Is that better ..... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 6, 2021)

Now it looks like a Rorschach test.


----------



## ODonovan (Sep 7, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Well, whoever it is, he either was just promoted to Captain or is sitting in a Lieutenant's plane (the name whom ends in two L's).


Err, nope. Remember that Naval ranks are different. Naval ranks are Ensign, Lieutenant JG, then Lieutentant, so he IS wearing (O-3) naval Lieutenant insignia.


-Irish

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

Nachruf für Feldwebel Hugo Vogg. Beobachter in einem Kampfgeschwader | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nachruf für Feldwebel Hugo Vogg. Beobachter in einem Kampfgeschwader in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de















Predicted his own death


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 7, 2021)

ODonovan said:


> Err, nope. Remember that Naval ranks are different. Naval ranks are Ensign, Lieutenant JG, then Lieutentant, so he IS wearing (O-3) naval Lieutenant insignia.
> 
> 
> -Irish


Your 100% right. I can't believe I had such a brain fart. I'm going to sit in the Ground Hog Burrow of Shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

Foto LW Soldat Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Besatzung JU88 7A+ FH gef. 16.1.1941 B273 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Besatzung JU88 7A+ FH gef. 16.1.1941 B273 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Crew of Ju 88 7A+FH Lost 16.01.41 Ju 88A-5, 0464, Gensch, Oblt. Walter (B)/Peters, Ofw. Hermann (F), , , 1.(F), 121, , 7A+FH, , , 16-Jan-41, Crew killed due to collision during take-off with Italian aircraft., Bf Uffz. Ferdinand Holfk per loss., X.Fl.Korp/Mittelmeer, Gen.Qu.6.Abt. (mfm #3)-Vol.4, , Bengasi, 100%, F, Bf Uffz. Ferdinand Holec & Bm Fw. Hans Janzen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

Foto LW Soldat Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Besatzung DO17 7A+ DH gef. 01.09.1939 B267 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Besatzung DO17 7A+ DH gef. 01.09.1939 B267 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Besatzung DO17 7A+ DH gef. 01.09.1939

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Seeking photos of 3.(F)/121 He111H-2 that crashed at Dielkirchen S of Bad Kreuznach, Germany, on 22 Nov. 1939 Dornier Do17P-1. Crashed in the Zemminer See, south-west of Neustettin, cause unknown. (Ff) Fw Roderich von Poncet, (Beo) Uffz Gerhard Jürß, and (Bf) Gefr Rolf Breitenborn all killed. Aircraft 7A+DH 100% write-off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

Foto LW Soldat Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Besatzung HE111 7A+ CH gef. 12.3.1940 B271 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Besatzung HE111 7A+ CH gef. 12.3.1940 B271 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Info required He 111 (7A+CH) lost 12.03.40 1940-03-12, 1.(F)/121, He 111H-2, 7A+CH, Lämershagen bei Bielefeld, Sicherheitshöhe nicht eingehalten und gegen Berg geflogen. Bruch 100 %.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

Foto LW Soldat Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Besatzung JU88 7A+ KH crash 11.08.1940 B269 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Besatzung JU88 7A+ KH crash 11.08.1940 B269 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Besatzung JU88 7A+ KH crash 11.08.1940 POW Hofft Marzush Hacker

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE ERNST KÜHL KMDRE.KG55 & BRUNO LOERZER | eBay
> 
> ERNST KÜHL KMDRE.KG55 & BRUNO LOERZER
> 
> View attachment 640332


WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE ERNST KÜHL KMDRE.KG55 RITTERKREUZTRÄGER | eBay






Ernst Kühl (Pilot) – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org





Quite a pilot, over 50 year old and still flying bomber missions.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> foto luftwaffe JG 54 otto kittel , trautloft | eBay
> 
> Notice portraits in the background.
> 
> View attachment 621581


WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE HANNES TRAUTLOFT RITTERKREUZTRÄGER ACE | eBay









Hannes Trautloft - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE MESSERSCHMITT Bf109 PILOT II/JG3 FRANCE | eBay

II/JG3


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

1941 Press Photo War Hero Air Force Flyer Captain Colin Kelly Jr. - pim12772 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1941 Press Photo War Hero Air Force Flyer Captain Colin Kelly Jr. - pim12772 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Colin Kelly - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 9, 2021)

Good ones.


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 9, 2021)

I believe Saburo Sakai wrote in his book that he was among the pilots attacking Colin Kelly’s B-17. He praised the crew‘s bravery.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

Foto Holland 1943 RAF Flugzeug Wrack 25. Nachtjagdsieg Oblt. Wolfgang Schnaufer | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Holland 1943 RAF Flugzeug Wrack 25. Nachtjagdsieg Oblt. Wolfgang Schnaufer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





7-9-43 Holland Schnaufer 25 kill 



Aces of the Luftwaffe - Heinz-Wolfgang Schnaufer




2524.8.1943​0:09Halifax12./NJG 1Near EnschedeHalifax II (JD379) “KN-M” of 77 Sqn, RAF flown by P/O A Massie, 3 killed, 4 POW

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

Foto Portrait Luftwaffe Stuka Pilot Fw. Bruno Wischniewski SG St.G. 77 DKiG ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Portrait Luftwaffe Stuka Pilot Fw. Bruno Wischniewski SG St.G. 77 DKiG ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Bruno Wischniewski

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Stuka Pilot Uffz. Bruno Wischniewski Schlachtgeschwader 77 DKiG ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Stuka Pilot Uffz. Bruno Wischniewski Schlachtgeschwader 77 DKiG ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2021)

Foto 3000. Feindflug Ehrung Pilot Helmut Sinn Aufklärungsgruppe 22 Stalino 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 3000. Feindflug Ehrung Pilot Helmut Sinn Aufklärungsgruppe 22 Stalino 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





3000. Feindflug Ehrung Pilot Helmut Sinn Aufklärungsgruppe 22 Stalino 1943

Helmut Sinn interesting man he was.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

German Luftwaffe Stukka Pilot POW - WW2 Press Photo Radio Picture | eBay


This is a silver gelatin photograph. It is unmounted.



www.ebay.com





El Alamein

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto: Piloten in sitzbereitschaft vor Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug in Frankreich im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Piloten in sitzbereitschaft vor Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug in Frankreich im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





France Bf109F


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2021)

Hans Grotz 2./KG66


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2021)

Press Photo 1943 Lt.Benjamin H King P38 Pilot Rescued Pacific 339th Fighter Sqn | eBay


<p>Original Press Photo from 1943 which shows 2nd Lt Benjamin H King a P38 fighter pilot after he had been rescued from a raft with three other US airmen off the island of Vella Lavella in the Pacific.</p><p>Read his history which I’ve included in a printout from Pacific Wrecks website...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2021)

Press Photo 1941 Lieutenant Martti Kalima Finnish Air Force Ace | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Press Photo 1941 Lieutenant Martti Kalima Finnish Air Force Ace at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2021)

Colonel John L. Smith - PHOTO & BIO - WWII USMC FLYING FIGHTER ACE - AVIATION | eBay


Also included is a typed and stapled 3-page biography on Colonel Smith, dated " May, 1962" at the end. VERY SCARCE & IMPORTANT AVIATION!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2021)

K909 Foto Me109 Bf109 JG 52 Pilot ACE AS Mac Gollob Petermann RK Orden As Ace | eBay


Entdecken Sie K909 Foto Me109 Bf109 JG 52 Pilot ACE AS Mac Gollob Petermann RK Orden As Ace in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2021)

K910 Foto JG52 deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Jagdgeschwader 52 Pilot ACE AS | eBay


Entdecken Sie K910 Foto JG52 deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Jagdgeschwader 52 Pilot ACE AS in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2021)

K912 Foto JG52 deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Jagdgeschwader 52 Pilot ACE AS | eBay


Entdecken Sie K912 Foto JG52 deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Jagdgeschwader 52 Pilot ACE AS in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2021)

ORIGINAL WWII FLYING TIGERS AVG 23RD FIGHTER GP TRIPLE+ ACE PHOTO W/ P-51 | eBay


Bought from veterans estate. Approx 4" x 5". Ace with friends and his P-51.



www.ebay.com





Older , Charles H. Chuck

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

WWII US Photo Lot - 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron GIs P-51 & Unit Sign | eBay


All of the photographs listed this week belonged to N. Brooks Johns. He was with the 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron.



www.ebay.com












WWII US Photo - 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron GIs w/ P-51 & Unit Sign | eBay


All of the photographs listed this week belonged to N. Brooks Johns. He was with the 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron.



www.ebay.com












WWII US Photo - 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron P-51 Last Combat Mission | eBay


All of the photographs listed this week belonged to N. Brooks Johns. He was with the 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron.



www.ebay.com












WWII US GI Photo - 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron Camp "Where We Live" | eBay


All of the photographs listed this week belonged to N. Brooks Johns. He was with the 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron.



www.ebay.com












WWII US Photo - 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron HQ Sign In Camp Ie Shima | eBay


All of the photographs listed this week belonged to N. Brooks Johns. He was with the 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron.



www.ebay.com





110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron GIs P-51 & Unit Sign

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2021)

Orig. Foto Grab Pilot Jagdflieger JG77 JG27 in Friedhof POTSDAM b. Berlin 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Grab Pilot Jagdflieger JG77 JG27 in Friedhof POTSDAM b. Berlin 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Leutnant Heinz Halbach, JG77 und JG27, gefallen am 4. August 1944 in Potsdam


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Flieger RKT Stotz 1942 Top !!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2.WK Foto Flugzeug Flieger RKT Stotz 1942 Top !!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de







https://www.directart.co.uk/mall/aces.php?PilotID=93



JG54 Grunherz


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> German Luftwaffe Stukka Pilot POW - WW2 Press Photo Radio Picture | eBay
> 
> 
> This is a silver gelatin photograph. It is unmounted.
> ...


perhaps









Original WWII Press Photo MOMENT GERMAN Ju87 STUKA DIVE BOMBER CRASHES Egypt 955 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Press Photo MOMENT GERMAN Ju87 STUKA DIVE BOMBER CRASHES Egypt 955 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2021)

Foto WK II Deutsches Flieger Ass Gratulation zum 500 Feindflug #60 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Deutsches Flieger Ass Gratulation zum 500 Feindflug #60 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





500 fiendflug


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2021)

K1032 Foto JG51 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Jagdgeschwader 51 Pilot As Ace | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1032 Foto JG51 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Jagdgeschwader 51 Pilot As Ace in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












K1030 Foto JG51 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Jagdgeschwader 51 Pilot As Ace | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1030 Foto JG51 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Jagdgeschwader 51 Pilot As Ace in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de
 




Molders

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K1057 Foto JG52 deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Jagdgeschwader 52 Pilot ACE AS | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1057 Foto JG52 deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Jagdgeschwader 52 Pilot ACE AS in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Molders

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K1051 Portait JG52 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 JOHANNES STEINHOFF ACE AS Poträrt | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1051 Portait JG52 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 JOHANNES STEINHOFF ACE AS Poträrt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Johannes "Macky" Steinhoff









Johannes Steinhoff - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K1049 Portait JG52 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 GERHARD BARKHORN Pilot ACE AS Poträrt | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1049 Portait JG52 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 GERHARD BARKHORN Pilot ACE AS Poträrt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Gerhard Barkhorn,


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K1050 Portait JG52 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Bachmann Karl Friedrich ACE AS Portrait | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1050 Portait JG52 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Bachmann Karl Friedrich ACE AS Portrait in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





http://www.ww2.dk/LwOffz A-F 2017.pdf Bachmann Friedrich-Karl. (DOB: 29.12.17). (DKG.) 1940 with 1./Aufkl.Gr. 21. (n.d.) in 3./JG 52. 14.04.41 Fw., 3./JG 52. 30.11.41 Fw., 3./JG 52. 31.03.42 Lt., 3./JG 52. 27.05.42 Lt., 3./JG 52.
12.06.42 Lt., appt Staka 1./JG 52 (to 04.09.42). 06.07.42 Lt., awarded Ehrenpokal. 04.09.42 Lt.,
Staka? 1./JG 52 MIA – Bf 109 G-2 (White 1) shot down near Nikitskoye (Pl.Qu. 35 Ost/5682).
19.10.42 Lt., awarded DKG, I./JG 52. (n.d.) RDA as Oblt., on 01.03.42. Credited with 31 victories.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K1016 Foto deutscher General der LW Albert K. beim JG51 | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1016 Foto deutscher General der LW Albert K. beim JG51 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Kesselring


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 13, 2021)

Pray and respect for those who lost their lives during those horrible days.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

Original Photo KIA Lt. Robert Pherson 359th Fighter Group pilot P-47 2 kills AF | eBay


However, on June 12, 1944 his flight was attacked by FW190s and Pherson was killed in action. On the back is written Lt. R.L. Pherson. Capt. Robert L. Pherson, of Volant, PA, joined the 369th Fighter Squadron in April 1943.



www.ebay.com










Robert Laughry Pherson | American Air Museum







www.americanairmuseum.com





Assigned to 369FS, 359FG, 8AF USAAF. 240 x combat hrs. Credited 2 x destroyed, 1 x damaged. Failed to Return (FTR) escort to Paris in P-51B 42-106848 Deviless 2nd last seen pursuing a Fw190 over Paris, shot down by flak crashed at Villacoublay Killed in Action (KIA). 12-Jun-44 MACR 5597.

Awards: DFC (OLC), AM (6OLC), PH.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2021)

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Information : Pilot Josef Henze (10 June 1944) Ofw Josef Henze pilot of a He 177 F8+SK 535670 of 2/KG40 which crashed at Ige N/W of Bonnetable crew all killed

Bernreider-F, Brunner-B, Sendfeld-BF, Zeidler (BW), Wagner (BS), Höpner (BS) Henze (F), Kirsch (B), Steudel (BF), Otto (BM), Göckel (BS), Riesch (BS)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Photo: 99th Bomb Group Pilot Lieutenant PHILIP F. MOYER by His B-17 Bomber! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





Philip F. Moyer 99BG 348BS

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Daniel BASTIEN (Oct 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot - Gefr. Bach | eBay
> 
> View attachment 624656


Hello Would you happen to know who these 2 JG3 pilots are ? Best regards Daniel


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2021)

No i am sorry.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 21, 2021)

Daniel BASTIEN said:


> Hello Would you happen to know who these 2 JG3 pilots are ? Best regards Daniel


Seems that these guys have no awards or any specials badges / patches to help to identify themselves or unit they served with.

It would be good to check here too:



The Dieter Zinke Axis Biographical Research Section - Axis History Forum

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2021)

Press Photo 1944 Medal Of Honour Pilot Nathan Green Gordon “Black Cats” Patrol | eBay


Read the attached printouts I’ve included for a bit more information on the man. Just a bit used from handling over the years.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2021)

Sterbebild WK 2/Death Card WW2: Pilot, gef. beim Feindflug gegen England 23.6.41 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild WK 2/Death Card WW2: Pilot, gef. beim Feindflug gegen England 23.6.41 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Amersberger, Jakob











Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Loss of Unteroffizier Jacob Amersberger - 23.06.41 over England.


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net





here the complete entry in the Gen.Qu. loss return (BA Freiburg version) 24 June 1941 item 40:
23.6. I./KG 30 Feindflug, Ort: bei Eindhoven, Ursache: Absturz nach Start, handwritten: loss category 20 = Totalverlust ohne Feindeinwirkung mit Feindauftrag/destroyed without enemy action on operational flight, Ju 88 A-5 Werknummer 5964, 100%.
F Uffz Amersberger, Jakob +
B Fw Linka, Wilhelm +
Bf Ogefr Kerkuschka, Hans +
Bs Ogefr Schrödter, Götz +.
Amendment from 28 June 1941: Ändere Werknummer in 596.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2021)

*WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- ID'D US AAF GI - Lt. ARNOLD W. SCHUTT* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 450th Bomb Group- ID'D US AAF GI - Lt. ARNOLD W. SCHUTT* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com







Official Home of the 450th Bomb Group Memorial Association




Official Home of the 450th Bomb Group Memorial Association

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2021)

WW2 RAF named group signed photo 44 Flight F Squadron No 36 R&C Wing July 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 RAF named group signed photo 44 Flight F Squadron No 36 R&C Wing July 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Signiertes Foto von Heinz Rökker Orden Luftwaffe Nachtjäger Jagdflieger | eBay
> 
> View attachment 593359











WORLD WAR: GERMAN OFFICER PORTRAITS: ROKKER CREW B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: GERMAN OFFICER PORTRAITS: ROKKER CREW B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

WW2 U.S. ACE PILOT MAJOR J.W. IRELAND. LARGE PERSONALLY SIGNED PHOTOGRAPH 10X8 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 U.S. ACE PILOT MAJOR J.W. IRELAND. LARGE PERSONALLY SIGNED PHOTOGRAPH 10X8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





MAJOR J.W. IRELAND

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

WW2 U.S.ACE PILOT COL WILLIAM FARRELL LARGE PERSONALLY SIGNED PHOTOGRAPH 10X8 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 U.S.ACE PILOT COL WILLIAM FARRELL LARGE PERSONALLY SIGNED PHOTOGRAPH 10X8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





COL WILLIAM FARRELL

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

WW2 USAAF ACE PILOT L/COL GORDON M, GRAHAM.16 VICTORIES,C.O 354 F.G.SIGNED PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF ACE PILOT L/COL GORDON M, GRAHAM.16 VICTORIES,C.O 354 F.G.SIGNED PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





L/COL GORDON M, GRAHAM.16 VICTORIES,C.O 354 F.G

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

WW2 U.S.M.C. ACE PILOT COLONEL ARCHIE DOAHUE 14 VICTORIES PERSONALLY SIGNED PHOT | eBay


Personally hand signed. NOT part of the photograph. The photographs sent to the Pilots requesting a signature by a collector in the USA in the 1980's- 1990's.



www.ebay.com





U.S.M.C. ACE PILOT COLONEL ARCHIE DOAHUE 14 VICTORIES

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

WW2 U.S.ACE PILOT ROGER CONANT LARGE PERSONALLY SIGNED PHOTOGRAPH 10X 8 inches. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 U.S.ACE PILOT ROGER CONANT LARGE PERSONALLY SIGNED PHOTOGRAPH 10X 8 inches. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





ROGER CONANT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

WW2 U.S.ACE PILOT BRUCE PORTER LARGE PERSONALLY SIGNED PHOTOGRAPH 10X8 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 U.S.ACE PILOT BRUCE PORTER LARGE PERSONALLY SIGNED PHOTOGRAPH 10X8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





BRUCE PORTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2021)

1st Lt Walter H Burke Century Flight Club 8"x 10" World War II Photo Picture #13 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1st Lt Walter H Burke Century Flight Club 8"x 10" World War II Photo Picture #13 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1st Lt Walter H Burke Century Flight Club

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2021)

2 Weltkrieg Nachlass eines Fliegers | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Weltkrieg Nachlass eines Fliegers in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Gunther Pape

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

WW2 British Pilot S/L T Bullock DSO DFC 22nd squadron Besides Aircraft BZ 721 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 British Pilot S/L T Bullock DSO DFC 22nd squadron Besides Aircraft BZ 721 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Pilot S/L T Bullock DSO DFC 22nd squadron 

Baugher B-24D-45-CO 42- 40300 to RAF as Liberator GR.V BZ721. Scrapped Mar 12, 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL 2 PHOTO GERMAN LUFTWAFFE FIGHTER ACE HEINZ BÄR RITTERKREUZTRÄGER | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 2nd Class.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Approximate size: 6x8cm...



www.ebay.co.uk





Heinz Bar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO GERMAN LUFTWAFFE ACE GORDON GOLLOB RITTERKREUZ BF109 DAMAGED | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Gordon Gollob with damaged fighter (shell/bullet hole in number 2)</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is...



www.ebay.co.uk





Gordon Gollob

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

Two of most famous pilots of war...

Thank you, Snautzer.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2021)

ARTESH
if you go through this thread you will find more then a few more. Allied included.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ARTESH
> if you go through this thread you will find more then a few more. Allied included.


Yes, I've seen previous pages.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2021)

P-38 Fighter Pilot Ace 55th FG 8th Air Force Kill Markings Original WWII Photo | eBay


Original WWII photo of P-38 ace, Robert Buttke, 55th FG. Previous owner added the information on the rear.



www.ebay.com





Robert Lee Buttke 55th FG 343 FS 8th Airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2021)

Original ww2 raf hurricane pilot photograph w/cdr LANCE WADE DSO DFC 2 bars | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original ww2 raf hurricane pilot photograph w/cdr LANCE WADE DSO DFC 2 bars at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





w/cdr LANCE WADE DSO DFC 2 bars 

Alma Baker Malaya Feb 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2021)

Original ww2 Luftwaffe aircraft crash photograph famous pilot Peter hen me109 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original ww2 Luftwaffe aircraft crash photograph famous pilot Peter hen me109 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Peter Henn = Alfons Schertl Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum

this is Bf 109 G-6 W.Nr. 18 834 "SO+XG" after a high speed crash landing whilst flown by Oblt Alfons Schertl, II./JG 51, at Craiova, Romania, 23 April 1944 Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - eBAy: Captured german planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 12, 2021)

Funny, when I read the heading The Pilots............
Mage me think back when I was about 30 hours into my private pilots license training 
my instructor says "you now know more than most military pilots going to war in WWII"!
What??????????
What a worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Nov 12, 2021)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but does anyone have any information on a LW pilot, or other position, with the last name of "Gneuchtel" or similar. I was told that a former local physician with that name had been a Luftwaffe pilot during WW2. Please redirect this inquiry if this is not the proper place. Thank you.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 12, 2021)

bdefen said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but does anyone have any information on a LW pilot, or other position, with the last name of "Gneuchtel" or similar. I was told that a former local physician with that name had been a Luftwaffe pilot during WW2. Please redirect this inquiry if this is not the proper place. Thank you.


A good place to ask this question would be the AHF. There are more people that have better knowledge and information about Personnel of former German (and other nations) Armed Forces, including LW.



The Dieter Zinke Axis Biographical Research Section - Axis History Forum


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2021)

bdefen said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but does anyone have any information on a LW pilot, or other position, with the last name of "Gneuchtel" or similar. I was told that a former local physician with that name had been a Luftwaffe pilot during WW2. Please redirect this inquiry if this is not the proper place. Thank you.


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - Powered by vBulletin i would try those guys.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2021)

WW2 USAAF ACE GOEBEL HAND SIGNED PHOTO 8TH AAF. ORIGINAL | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF ACE GOEBEL HAND SIGNED PHOTO 8TH AAF. ORIGINAL at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Robert J Goebel | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## bdefen (Nov 13, 2021)

bdefen said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but does anyone have any information on a LW pilot, or other position, with the last name of "Gneuchtel" or similar. I was told that a former local physician with that name had been a Luftwaffe pilot during WW2. Please redirect this inquiry if this is not the proper place. Thank you.


I found a little more. The fellow in question was named Wolfgang Gnuechtel, and was an orthopaedic surgeon in Caldwell, Idaho. Again, I was told one time he was a former Luftwaffe member, a pilot, I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2021)

2344# Original Foto Luftwaffe Staffelwappen 5/. Ergänzungs Gruppe (F) Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2344# Original Foto Luftwaffe Staffelwappen 5/. Ergänzungs Gruppe (F) Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Staffelwappen 5/. Ergänzungs Gruppe (F) Flugzeug

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG3 Nachtjagd Pilot KIA Cul-des-Sarts Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG3 Nachtjagd Pilot KIA Cul-des-Sarts Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Bordfunker Karl Hungerland, hier noch als Unteroffizier der 4./NJG1, später gefallen am 23. Juli 1942 beim 7./NJG1, Absturz mit Ofw. Walter Neuhaus in Bf 110 C-4 "D5+IR" (Werknr. 3212) laut Volksbund in "Cul des Courts" = Cul-des-Sarts, bei Couvin, Belgien.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot m. Orden WIA Achel Holland Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot m. Orden WIA Achel Holland Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Bordfunker Friedrich Johrden, Oberfeldwebel im 6./NJG1, verwundet am 21./22. Juni 1943 in Bf 110 G-4 "G9+BP" (Werknr. 5445) der Hptm. Eckart-Wilhelm von Bonin, Notlandung beim Kloster Achel, südlich Eindhoven an der belgisch-holländischen Grenze

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG2 Nachtjagd Pilot - KIA Alsheim b. Worms Rhein 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG2 Nachtjagd Pilot - KIA Alsheim b. Worms Rhein 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Obergefreiter Josef Henkel, hier noch beim II./NJG1, später gefallen am 17./18. November 1943 bei Absturz der Bf 110 G-4 (Werknr. 720002) der Uffz. Heinz Wehnert in Alsheim, bei Worms

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - eBay: Heinz Walter Wehnert + 17-11-43 (NJG) 

1943-11-17, 1./NJG 2, Bf 110 G-4, 720002, Alsheim, 15 km nördlich Worms
Flugzeugführer Uffz Wehnert, Heinz, +
Bordfunker Ogfr Spitzner, Werner, +
Bordschütze Ogfr Henkel, Josef, +
Absturz infolge Bordwaffenbeschuß und Aufschlagbrand. Bruch 100 %.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG4 Staka Nachtjagd Pilot Ass - WIA Frankreich 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG4 Staka Nachtjagd Pilot Ass - WIA Frankreich 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





GRÄFF, Fritz. (DOB: 27.02.20). c.19.07.39 began flight training. (n.d.) with Zerstörerschule 1. (n.d.) with 12./ZG 26. (n.d.) with 3.Erg./NJG 1. (n.d.) with 4./NJG 1. 10.06.42 Lt., 9./NJG 4. 08.42 with 9./NJG 1. 15.04.43 Lt., Stab I./NJG 4. 25.06.43 Lt., I./NJG 4. 01.07.43 in NJG 4, promo to Oblt. 09.07.43 Oblt., Stab I./NJG 4 WIA (severely) - Bf 110 collided with a Lancaster, 15 km SE of Avesnes/France- out of combat for a year. 10.07.44 Oblt. in I./NJG 4, reported to be not ready for operations due to insufficient flying time. 07.44 resumed flying missions. 14.12.44 Oblt., appt Staka of 1./NJG 4 (to 05.45). 01.02.45 Oblt., I./NJG 4. 03.03.45 Oblt., I./NJG 4. Credited with 5 victories.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker - WIA bei GÜSTROW 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker - WIA bei GÜSTROW 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Bordfunker Helmut Hafner, 5./ Nachtjagdgeschwader 1, verwundet bei Absprung aus Bf 110 G-4 "G9+JN" (Werknr. 5363) seiner Pilot Lt. Dieter Musset am 17./18. August 1943 nordlich Güstrow.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2021)

Foto 2.Wk Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 Pilot Soldat vom Jagdgeschwader JG 52 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2.Wk Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 Pilot Soldat vom Jagdgeschwader JG 52 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





JG52

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2021)

125120, Foto Jagdflieger MARSEILLE in Afrika, JG 27, Jagdgeschwader 27, TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie 125120, Foto Jagdflieger MARSEILLE in Afrika, JG 27, Jagdgeschwader 27, TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2021)

1 Album kriegsweinachten bullenstaffel 6 fotos 14 Seite LUFTWAFFE | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 Album kriegsweinachten bullenstaffel 6 fotos 14 Seite LUFTWAFFE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Erich Schlecht Johannes Brandenburg Klaus Mohr Bullenstaffel

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hans Rauch 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2021)

Foto Major Graf Ritterkreuz+Eichenlaub 100%original | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Major Graf Ritterkreuz+Eichenlaub 100%original in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Herman Graf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2021)

Militaria-Fotos, -Briefe & -Postkarten (1918-1945) online kaufen | eBay


Große Auswahl neuer und gebrauchter Militaria-Fotos, -Briefe & -Postkarten (1918-1945) online entdecken bei eBay.



www.ebay.de





P. Wiechmann

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

Foto WK II Oskar Berg und Ernst Sieper E1.88 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Oskar Berg und Ernst Sieper E1.88 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Ernst Sieper Sieper, Ernst - TracesOfWar.nl

Oscar Berg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2021)

WW2 RAF Avro lancaster Tail Gunner Photograph | eBay


<p>WW2 RAF Avro lancaster Tail Gunner Photograph. </p><p>15.5x10cms</p>



www.ebay.com





Avro lancaster Tail Gunner

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

Rare WW2 Postcard & Photo U.S. 306th Bomber Group Chapel England. | eBay


Rare WW2 Postcard & Photo U.S. 306th Bomber Group Chapel England..



www.ebay.com










Adrian M Poletti | American Air Museum







www.americanairmuseum.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

WWII: GERMAN PILOT HAN LANDRY B&W PHOTO W/ NOTES 28TH AUG 1940 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: GERMAN PILOT HAN LANDRY B&W PHOTO W/ NOTES 28TH AUG 1940 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Hans Landry









Kracker Luftwaffe Archive


A list of all known Axis Powers pilots and crew 1939 - 1945



www.aircrewremembered.com




Landry, Hans Herbert Lt 9/30/1918 Kochendorf 5 2/JG-3 (Channel 6/40), Stab I/JG-3 (8/40) Bf 109E-4 Werk # 0941 (lost 8/28/40) 
EK 1 & 2 Wound Badge Fighter Operational Clasp 
POW; Shot down with wounds at Church Farm, Church Whitfield, near Dover, Kent, on 28 August, 1940 and managed to bail out, though mortally wounded, and DOW 23 September, 1940. One known victory, his 1st, a Morane 406 north of Cambrai, 21 May, 1940. His 2nd, a Potez 63 near Amiens, 5 June, 1940. His 3rd, a Battle near Evreux, 14 June, 1940. His 4th, a Blenheim at St.Andre-de-lEure, 15 June, 1940. His 5th, a Hurricane on 18 August, no location. Added: He is buried at CC, Blk 5, Row 14, Gr 331 (D.Drury).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

WWII USAAF Men at Cerignola, Italy in mid 1940's, Kodachrome Slide i12a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII USAAF Men at Cerignola, Italy in mid 1940's, Kodachrome Slide i12a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

WW2 German Luftwaffe Postcard Leutnant Keoppen Knights Cross Pilot WWII Orogin | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Original Vintage postcard showing Leutnant Keoppen. </p>



www.ebay.com





Gerhard Köppen ( Koeppen ) Gerhard Köppen - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Bronnen over 'Luftwaffe'







www.oorlogsbronnen.nl













Heinrich Prinz zu Sayn-Wittgenstein - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Heinrich Prinz zu Sayn-Wittgenstein

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Bronnen over 'Luftwaffe'







www.oorlogsbronnen.nl













Werner Streib - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Werner Streib

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

WWII photo Afroamerican pilots of the 15th Army of the US Air Force discuss114e | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII photo Afroamerican pilots of the 15th Army of the US Air Force discuss114e at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Tuskegee

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

G22 Foto Norwegen 1944 deutsches Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 109 Me109 Pilot | eBay


Entdecken Sie G22 Foto Norwegen 1944 deutsches Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 109 Me109 Pilot in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Norway Jan 1944 Zimmermann (?)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger JG3 Joachim kirschner | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger JG3 Joachim kirschner in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





4 left is Joachim Kirschner 5./Jg3, Bringmann

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Joachim Kirschner vs claims Kirschner's official total is a little short of the previously thought 188, by memory 181. Also both in the East with JG3 and west with JG27 his claims are unreliable, so trying to match them to losses won't work.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger JG54 nowotny, cordes,... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger JG54 nowotny, cordes,... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Walter Nowotny


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger jg54 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger jg54 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





JG54


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger jg26 kemethmüller me109 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger jg26 kemethmüller me109 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Heinz Kemethmüller










Heinz


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger jg2 Josef wurmheller me109 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger jg2 Josef wurmheller me109 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Josef Wurmheller


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger jg26 pips priller | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger jg26 pips priller in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Josef Priller Pips


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

1944 Framed -Named- WWII Airforce Pilot Photograph - | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Framed -Named- WWII Airforce Pilot Photograph - at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Everett Waddell 1944 P-47


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

ARMY AIR FORCES; WW II Photo-Enlisted Man, Bob Lee; Detroit | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ARMY AIR FORCES; WW II Photo-Enlisted Man, Bob Lee; Detroit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Photo-Enlisted Man, Bob Lee; Detroit. This photo was in the collection of my late Step-Father, Robert Lee, first Curator of the Dossin Great Lakes Museum on Belle Isle in Detroit. He served as an enlisted man in the Army Air Forces during World War II at Keesler Field; Biloxi, Mississippi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Sterbebild Flieger officier | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Flieger officier in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Kampfgeschwader 30 Junkers Ju88A-4 Information 2113 Ju 88 A-4 III/KG 30 (Luftflotte 5 East) Non-OPS (H) struck ground and crashed shortly after take off (100%) at Nautsi Airfield [Finland] 05.11.1942 (F Fw. Werner Arndt, B Fw. Franz Frei, BF *Uffz. Friedrich Steube *and BM Ofw. Fritz Reinike killed, also ground crew Uffz. Fritz Barkenbusch of III/KG 40 killed when hit by aircraft <see LWFLV 30v08.11.42>) (rep as A4 2113 in losses)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2021)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-51 Fighter Plane "ROSE GLORI" & Pilots w/ Unit Emblems!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





Rose Glori

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group








Pilot grave mark - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


Pilot grave mark Luftwaffe and Axis Air Forces



forum.12oclockhigh.net





Uffz Hans Freytag - WIA (so looks like he died of his wounds)
7./JG-53
Bf-109F-4 Trop WNr 7250 11+I
Shot down by Spitfire 30Km SE Qotaifiya

At 1100 came the fifth scramble of the morning for the Axis fighters; 13 MC202s (seven of 70 Squadriglia, 23 Gruppo, led by Magg Filippi and six of 10 Gruppo led by Cap Lucchini) intercepted a large formation of bombers and fighters. Five Bf 109s of III/JG-53 also took off at this time, followed by six from II/JG-27. The former unit engaged eight Spitfires, but Uffz Freytag was shot down, baling out with severe wounds within ten minutes of taking off, while a second Messerschmitt was damaged and force-landed.


1942-10-20, 7./JG 53, Bf 109 F-4 Trop, 7250, 11 weiße, 3 km südöstlich Qutaifiya, Absturz nach Luftkampf mit P-40. Bruch 100 %.
Flugzeugführer Uffz Freytag, Hans, +
Uffz Freytag mit Fallschirm abgesprungen.
Grab: El Alamein/Äegypten, Grab 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2021)

Press Photos X3 1944 Bert Brandt 377th Fighter Sqn USAAF Stn 412 Headcorn Kent | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Press Photos X3 1944 Bert Brandt 377th Fighter Sqn USAAF Stn 412 Headcorn Kent at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





377th Fighter Magon's Maulers Sqn USAAF Stn 412 Headcorn Kent


Hit a Brace Inn

Buchanon der Fuerer
Rippin
Athenas
Campbell
McDonald

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2021)

Orig. Flugbuch NJG1 NJG4 Nachtjagd Ass Pilot - Holland Frankreich - 6 Luftsiege | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Flugbuch NJG1 NJG4 Nachtjagd Ass Pilot - Holland Frankreich - 6 Luftsiege in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





CARSTENS, Fritz. (DOB: 26.10.19). 08.11.41 Lt., with 7./NJG 1. 25/26.06.42 Oblt., 7./NJG 1. 02/03.12.42 Oblt. in Stab III./NJG 4, WIA – Bf 110 F-4 hit by enemy aircraft fire near Juvincourt, bailed out. 02.02.43 Oblt., appt Staka 8./NJG 4 (to 21.04.43). 21.04.43 Oblt., appt Staka of 9./NJG 5. 01.44 in 9./NJG 5. 15.02.44 Oblt., appt Staka of 7./NJG 5 (to 18.06.44). Credited with 6 
victories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG5 Nachtjagd Pilot KIA Ladeburg b. Bernau Berlin 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG5 Nachtjagd Pilot KIA Ladeburg b. Bernau Berlin 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Gefreiter Franz Hucke, hier noch bei der 6./NJG1, später gefallen am 6. März 1944 als Unteroffizier und Bordfunker der 4./NJG5, bei Absturz anl. Luftkampf in Ladeburg, nordlich Bernau bei Werneuchen nordlich Berlin, in Bf 110 G-4 "C9+GM" (Werknr. 5444) der Oberleutnant Viktor Sorko

Rückseitig beschrieben: "Gefr. Hucke, 6. Staffel"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2021)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot - KIA Purnode b. YVOIR Belgien 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot - KIA Purnode b. YVOIR Belgien 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Originalfoto: Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Johann Cenkier, 4. Staffel des Nachtjagdgeschwader 1, gefallen am 25./26. März 1942 bei Absturz seiner Bf 110 D-0 ("G9+IM") in Purnode, bei Yvoir, Belgien, nach Feindflug ab Sint-Truiden. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2021)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Wilhelm Killich, 4./NJG1, gefallen am 10./11. April 1943 in Waremme, bei Flugplatz St. Trond, Belgien, in Bf 110 G-0 "G9+FM" (Werknr. 4516) mit seinem Bordfunker Rudolf Müller. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.






https://www.ebay.de/itm/393710816155?hash=item5baafe4b9b[ATTACH=full]664977[/ATTACH]UxwAAOSw7YZhmLP4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2021)

Sterbebild Wehrmacht Feldwebel Pilot KG Orden EK1+2 FFS 3 Stufen 01/1944 Rußland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Wehrmacht Feldwebel Pilot KG Orden EK1+2 FFS 3 Stufen 01/1944 Rußland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Robert Wolfsberger +23-01-44

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sterbebild Wehrmacht Feldwebel Pilot KG Orden EK1+2 FFS 3 Stufen 01/1944 Rußland | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Wehrmacht Feldwebel Pilot KG Orden EK1+2 FFS 3 Stufen 01/1944 Rußland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Veteran of Polish and French campaigns, BoB and and Eastern Front ...

Rest in Peace, Sir!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2021)

*PHOTO* 397th BG B-26 Marauder Crew "MAMMY YOKUM II" in Combat ~ Excellent | eBay


A great shot of B-26 Marauder bomber crew from "MAMMY YOKUM II" in combat ~ I.D.ed to the 596th Bomb Squadron 397th Bomb Group 9th AF ETO.



www.ebay.com





397th BG B-26 Marauder Crew MAMMY YOKUM II

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2021)

*PHOTO* 397th BG B-26 Marauder C.O. with "DEE FEATER" in Combat ~ Excellent | eBay


A great copy of a (signed) photo of B-26 Marauder bomber "DEE FEATER" in combat with Commanding Officer "Lt. Col. Robert McLeod" standing by the aircraft ~ I.D.ed to the 596th Bomb Squadron 397th Bomb Group 9th AF ETO.



www.ebay.com





596BS, 397BG, 9AF USAAF. B-26 Marauder C.O. lt col Robert M McLeod with DEE FEATER

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2022)

Lt. Col. Lambert VMF-51(N) Cockpit Photograph | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lt. Col. Lambert VMF-51(N) Cockpit Photograph at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Lt. Col. Lambert VMF-51(N) Cockpit nightfighter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2022)

Sterbebild Flugzeugführer Mai 1945 Hamburg Fliegertod | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Flugzeugführer Mai 1945 Hamburg Fliegertod in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de






Georg Ranftl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2022)

"973" (V1)


Image Archive and Research/Reference Center for W.W.II B24 Liberator Bombers



www.b24bestweb.com




Info Contributor - Christopher S. Gregg
Developed a mechanical problem and was abandoned 5 miles south east of Soissons, France, and went down at Laon, France.
The crew Evaded (EVD) capture or became a Prisoner Of War (POW):

Pilot - 2/LT Richard F. Schafer (EVD)
Co-Pilot - 2/LT Vincent P. Tollis (POW)
Navigator - 2/LT Morton B. Schapiro (EVD)
Bombardier - 1/LT Robert V. Krengle (POW)
Engineer - T/Sgt. Elmer B. Dour (POW)Radio Operator - T/Sgt. Felton R. Luke (EVD)
Waist Gunner - S/Sgt. Paul F. Dicken (EVD)
Waist Gunner - S/Sgt. Joseph M. Leaper, Jr. (POW)
Tail Gunner - S/Sgt. James E. Cooke (POW)









MIA Named Air Corps Bomber Lieutenant Navigator Real WW2 Military Photograph Lot | eBay


<p>This lot of 3 large original photographs and letter are for Lieutenant Morton B Shapiro who was shot down and reported missing in action over Germany during WW2 in December 1943. The last three photos I’ve provided are screenshots of information I found about him, his plane, and his team...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2022)

WK 2, Luftwaffe, ME 109, Legion Condor, Mickey Mouse | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK 2, Luftwaffe, ME 109, Legion Condor, Mickey Mouse in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Major Horst Carganico (?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2022)

Sterbebild piloot 11 Staffel K-G 26 incl sein foto postkaart masse | eBay 






Alfons Hochholzer
Rang: Obergefreiter
Geburtsdatum: 7. Apr 1921
Geburtsort: Tressalk Weiden
[Pressath]
Militärische Einheit: 11 Staffel K-G 26
Sterbedatum: 9. Mrz 1943
Sterbeort: Wilfsdarf B/Lübeck
Identifikationsnummer: G-A 121/1002

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2022)

WWII: BULGARIAN AIR FORCE PILOT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


BULGARIAN AIR FORCE PILOT. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com





Bulgarian


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2022)

RARE WWII 514 SQUADRON R.A.F WATERBEACH 1945 AUTOGRAPHED ORIGINAL PHOTO ALBUM | eBay


RARE WWII 537 538 BOMBARDIER U.S. ARMY AIR FORCE WILLIAMS FIELD AZ PHOTO ALBUM CONTAINING 24 ORIGINAL PHOTOS and AUTOGRAPHS OF 5 OF THE 6 PILOTS IN THE PHOTO WOW AS FOUND WOW FROM ESTATE OF HISTORIAN JOHN JOHNSTON WOW RIGHT OUT OF A WWII HISTORIAN / COLLECTORS ESTATE YOU WILL RECEIVE EXACTLY...



www.ebay.com










No. 514 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Picture of the day.

Princess Patricia' of No. 514 Squadron at RAF Waterbeach, Cambridgeshire, England, being loaded with food for Operation MANNA, 29 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

WWII: GERMAN OFFICERS DULLBERG SCHROER BENDERT (VORNE) B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


DULLBERG SCHROER BENDERT (VORNE). GERMAN OFFICERS. B&W PHOTOGRAPH. Condition: USED.



www.ebay.com





DULLBERG SCHROER BENDERT (VORNE)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: BULGARIAN AIR FORCE PILOT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay
> 
> 
> BULGARIAN AIR FORCE PILOT. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.
> ...


Can you translate the German writings, please?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Can you translate the German writings, please?



Visit to a Bulgarian Airfield.
9. The face of a Bulgarian military flier. This pilot flies a battle (/bomber?) aircraft of the type FW 58. They are the best in the land that the young Bulgarian Air Force flies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2022)

Sterbebild Stuka Flieger J. Bauer 5/ KG 77 + Unterlagen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Stuka Flieger J. Bauer 5/ KG 77 + Unterlagen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de










Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Ogefr. Josef Bauer + 19.04.42


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net




1942-04-19, 5./KG 77, Ju 88 A-4, Ju 88 A-4, 0883641, 3Z+KN, (La Valetta)
Flugzeugführer Lt Rosenfeldt, Horst, gefangen
Kampfbeobachter Ogfr Feige, Willi, +
Bordfunker Ogfr Krizek, Rudolf, gefangen
Bordschütze Ogfr Bauer, Josef, +
Flakbeschuß. Bruch 100 %.

Matti

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot -- KIA Düsseldorf 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot -- KIA Düsseldorf 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Seller: Portrait der Gefreiter Rolf Armin Kissing , Nachtjagd Bordfunker, hier noch als Gefreiter der II./NJG1, später gefallen am 17./18. September 1944 in Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 G9+SY (Werknr. 180341) durch Feindbeschuss in Düsseldorf, und dort heute im Nordfriedhof beerdigt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG2 KIA Alterstadt Langensalza Herten 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG2 KIA Alterstadt Langensalza Herten 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Seller: Portrait der Nachtjagd Bordschütze Heinrich Kraska, hier noch als Gefreiter der II./NJG1, später als Unteroffizier bei der 1./NJG2, gefallen am 24./25. März 1944 bei Absturz der Junkers Ju 88 R-2 ( Werknr. 751085 ) der Obfw. Josef Bärnthaler, 3 km westlich Alterstadt bei Langensalza. Heute in Herten - Scherlebeck beerdigt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - WIA He219 Flugplatz HOPSTEN 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - WIA He219 Flugplatz HOPSTEN 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Bordfunker Gustav Kramer, hier noch als Unteroffizier der 6./NJG1, später verwundet am 9. September 1944 bei Feindbeschuss anl. Landung der Heinkel He 219 A-0 G9+OK (Werknr. 130128 ) der 2./NJG1 auf Flugplatz Hopsten, westlich Osnabrück.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG11 Nachtjagd Pilot KIA Wunstorf 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG11 Nachtjagd Pilot KIA Wunstorf 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Seller: Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Willi Heidrich, hier noch als Gefreiter bei NJG1, später gefallen als Unteroffizier der 1./NJG11 bei Absturz seiner Bf 109 G-6 mit Werknummer 163972 im Raum Wunstorf; heute hier noch beerdigt

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG3 m. Orden - KIA Schleswig 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG3 m. Orden - KIA Schleswig 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Notice NJG pin on his refer.

Seller: Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Kurt Krüger, hier noch als Unteroffizier der 6./NJG1 mit Anstecknadel m. Geschwaderwappen. Später gefallen als Feldwebel der 3./NJG3 am 14. Oktober 1944 bei Absturz seiner Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 D5+FL (Werknr. 440004 ) bei Landung am Flugplatz Schleswig-Land. Heute in Schleswig (Garnisonsfriedhof) beerdigt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG6 Ass Offizier - 7 Luftsiege Ungarn | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG6 Ass Offizier - 7 Luftsiege Ungarn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Seller: Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Wolfang Knieling, hier noch als Leutnant der 4./NJG1, später 7 Luftsiege und "EP" Orden und beim NJG3, NJG5 und NJG6, ua in Ungarn und Österreich, am 7./8. Juli 1944 dann gefallen bei Absturz seiner Bf 110 G-4 2Z+BD der Stab NJG 6 in Mittergoitsch, bei Graz, Österreich.

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Oblt. Wolfgang Knieling Last unit was Stab III./NJG6. Knieling achieved his final two Abschüsse with this unit on 6-7.7.44, the night when he was killed in return fire from his last victim, a 178 Squadron Liberator that crashed at Strallegg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker NJG1 -- WIA Dortmund 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker NJG1 -- WIA Dortmund 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Bordfunker Kurt Köhler, hier als Unteroffizier der 4./NJG1, später verwundet am 24./25. Dezember 1944 beim Stab IV./ NJG1 anl. Absturz der Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 G9+AY (Werknr. 160582 ) der Lt. Otto Teschner im Luftkampf 3 km ostlich Dortmund

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - WIA Scheldemündung Holland Belgien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - WIA Scheldemündung Holland Belgien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Seller: Portrait der Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Robert Körschgen, Bordschütze der Oberleutnant Johannes Hager der 6./NJG1 (Ass mit 48 Luftsiege, D^K!), verwundet am 21./22. Juni 1944 bei Feindbeschuss in Heinkel He 219 A-0 "G9+LP" (Werknr. 210903), Absprung mit Fallschirm an der Scheldemündung; Pilot Johannes Hager landete unverletzt in Eindhoven.

Snautzer01: USA 8 - Heinkel He219A-0 - W.Nr. 210903 - factory coded SP+CR - shipped to the US and allocated FE-612

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 m. Orden - KIA Grove Dänemark 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 m. Orden - KIA Grove Dänemark 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Seller: Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Kurt von Kriesten , hier noch als Gefreiter der 6./NJG1 mit Anstecknadel m. Geschwaderwappen. Später gefallen als Unteroffizier der 4./NJG1 am 29./30. Juli 1942 kurz nach Start mit seiner Do 217 J-1 R4+IR (Werknr. 1271 ) am Flugplatz Grove, Jütland, Dänemark. Heute in Esbjerg beeridgt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG5 Nachtjagd Pilot Offizier WIA Belgien -- KIA Taunus | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG5 Nachtjagd Pilot Offizier WIA Belgien -- KIA Taunus in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Seller: Portrait der Leutnant Heribert Kleinschmidt, hier noch beim 6./NJG1, verwundet in Bf 110 G9+BP (Werknr. 5344 ) am Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien am 30. Mai 1943 (Überschlag bei Notlandung), später gefallen am 2. Dezember 1943 bei Absturz am Grosser Feldberg im Taunus, als Pilot der Bf 110 G-4 (Werknr. 5328 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker NJG1 -- Gefr. Köhler | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker NJG1 -- Gefr. Köhler in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Seller: Portrait der Nachtjagd Bordfunker Gefreiter Köhler der II./NJG1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 16, 2022)

Pilot = Pilot ; Bordfunker = Radio Operator ; what are bordschutze and beobacht something???


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Pilot = Pilot ; Bordfunker = Radio Operator ; what are bordschutze and beobacht something???



Bordschütze = a gunner

Beobachter (Kampfbeobachter) = an observer ( navigator)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2022)

WW2 830 SQUADRON PILOT SUB LT. G.D. NUTT ON HMS GLORIOUS JAN 1940 ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 830 SQUADRON PILOT SUB LT. G.D. NUTT ON HMS GLORIOUS JAN 1940 ORIGINAL PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Royal Navy Fleet Air Arm Flying Personnel 1939 - 1947



NuttG DG DLieutenant (A)DSCObserverRN830 Sqd



HMS St Angelo
Swordfish



P42322Campbell, N K; Nutt, G D; Welsh, W G TPrisoner of War1941-05-06-, ,Prisoner of War. Interned at Sulmona. Liberated May 1945.


Fairey Swordfish

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2022)

WW2 JANUARY 1940 ROYAL NAVY HMS GLORIOUS SUNK 8th JUNE '40 802 SQUADRON PHOTO | eBay


THIS IS AN ORIGINAL JANUARY 1940 16cms BY 10.5cms GROUP PHOTO OF 802 SQUADRON ON H.M.S. GLORIOUS. make Supersized seem small. Get images that.



www.ebay.com





JANUARY 1940 ROYAL NAVY HMS GLORIOUS SUNK 8th JUNE '40 802 SQUADRON













World War 2 - RAF Casualties HMS Glorious, 8th June 1940


*802 SQUADRON*


*FAA aircrew *

Lieutenant (A) George H.J. Feeny, RN, H.M.S. Glorious, [802 Squadron FAA], age 26, 08/06/1940, missing
Lieutenant Guy D.D. Lyver, RN, H.M.S. Glorious, [Commanding Officer 802 Squadron FAA], age 29, 08/06/1940, missing
Lieutenant John F. Marmont, RN, H.M.S. Glorious, [802 Squadron FAA], age 28, 08/06/1940, missing
Lieutenant (A) Reginald J.B. Miles, RN, H.M.S. Glorious, [802 Squadron FAA], age 24, 08/06/1940, missing
Captain Richard J.W. Nott, Royal Marines, H.M.S. Glorious, [802 Squadron FAA], age 27, 08/06/1940, missing
Lieutenant David N.H. Ogilvy, RN, H.M.S. Glorious, [802 Squadron FAA], age 22, 08/06/1940, missing
Captain John R. Owens, Royal Marines, H.M.S. Glorious, [802 Squadron FAA], age unknown, 08/06/1940, missing
Lieutenant Nicholas E. Ward, RN, H.M.S. Glorious, [802 Squadron FAA], age 27, 08/06/1940, missing

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2022)

WW2 RAF No. 1 SQUADRON HAWKER HURRICANE MK1 JX-T NAMED TO REVERSE ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 RAF No. 1 SQUADRON HAWKER HURRICANE MK1 JX-T NAMED TO REVERSE ORIGINAL PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





RAF No. 1 SQUADRON HAWKER HURRICANE MK1 JX-T 

Pilot Cunningham

P3169

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2022)

WW2 RAF No. 1 SQUADRON HAWKER HURRICANE MK1 JX-T NAMED TO REVERSE ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 RAF No. 1 SQUADRON HAWKER HURRICANE MK1 JX-T NAMED TO REVERSE ORIGINAL PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





RAF No. 1 SQUADRON HAWKER HURRICANE MK1 JX-T 

Pilot King

P3169

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2022)

WW2 LT. CMDR MALCOURONNE ROYAL NAVY DIED HMS GLORIOUS SUNK 8th JUNE '40 PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 LT. CMDR MALCOURONNE ROYAL NAVY DIED HMS GLORIOUS SUNK 8th JUNE '40 PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Alexandre Malcouronne Age: 32 DIED HMS GLORIOUS SUNK 8th JUNE '40

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## pacman69 (Jan 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 RAF No. 1 SQUADRON HAWKER HURRICANE MK1 JX-T NAMED TO REVERSE ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 RAF No. 1 SQUADRON HAWKER HURRICANE MK1 JX-T NAMED TO REVERSE ORIGINAL PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


That is 1st squadron pilot but the airplane is not Hurricane but Typhoon Ib. And obviously not during the Battle of Britain


----------



## pacman69 (Jan 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 RAF No. 1 SQUADRON HAWKER HURRICANE MK1 JX-T NAMED TO REVERSE ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 RAF No. 1 SQUADRON HAWKER HURRICANE MK1 JX-T NAMED TO REVERSE ORIGINAL PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Just like before: That is 1st squadron pilot but the airplane is not Hurricane but Typhoon Ib. And obviously not during the Battle of Britain


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

1945 WWII Official Photos Co. 7th Army Maj Gen Dahlquist & POW Hermann Göring | eBay


Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate.



www.ebay.com





Goering prisoner 36 inf div


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

Dec 1943 USAAF 488thBS 340th BG Foggia, Italy Photo #2 Five airmen, officers | eBay


Only a few stateside pages of photos before the 340th BG was sent overseas. SC Feb in 1943, Feb 14 SF, End of Feb Australia, New Zealand, then India, Suez Canal, arrive in North Africa Egypt March 27, 1943.



www.ebay.com





Dec 1943 USAAF 488thBS 340th BG Foggia, Italy Photo #2 Five airmen, officers


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

1945 WWII 340th BG S/Sgt Jack Willock, Alesani AF, Corsica France me | eBay


April 17 1944 to April 4th 1945 Corsica, France including Alesani Airfield. from internet :forgottenairfields. Only a few stateside pages of photos before the 340th BG was sent overseas. SC Feb in 1943, Feb 14 SF, End of Feb Australia, New Zealand, then India, Suez Canal, arrive in North Africa...



www.ebay.com





1945 WWII 340th BG S/Sgt Jack Willock, Alesani AF, Corsica France


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

1945 WWII 340th BG Sgt's Alesani AF Corsica Group Photo 340th Boys from Illinois | eBay


April 17 1944 to April 4th 1945 Corsica, France including Alesani Airfield. from internet :forgottenairfields. Only a few stateside pages of photos before the 340th BG was sent overseas. SC Feb in 1943, Feb 14 SF, End of Feb Australia, New Zealand, then India, Suez Canal, arrive in North Africa...



www.ebay.com





1945 WWII 340th BG Sgt's Alesani AF Corsica Group Photo 340th Boys from Illinois

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2022)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg52 Alfred griener me109 13 Calais | eBay


Entdecken Sie foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg52 Alfred griener me109 13 Calais in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Alfred Griener JG52 Calais 1940


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2022)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg52 asse me109 wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg52 asse me109 wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





JG52

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2022)

RUSSIA WWII HEROES PHOTO: AIR FORCE PILOT, HERO OF USSR, NAME ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RUSSIA WWII HEROES PHOTO: AIR FORCE PILOT, HERO OF USSR, NAME ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





Name please 






*



*


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> RUSSIA WWII HEROES PHOTO: AIR FORCE PILOT, HERO OF USSR, NAME ON REVERSE | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RUSSIA WWII HEROES PHOTO: AIR FORCE PILOT, HERO OF USSR, NAME ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> ...


Ro?enko, V. F.

The question mark is either "CH" or "SH". Not sure exactly.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2022)

I would say .."Щ" - SHCH

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

Roshchenko it is then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

W/Co GUY GIBSON- WITH HIS WIFE EVELYN - 617 SQDN & DAMBUSTER | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for W/Co GUY GIBSON- WITH HIS WIFE EVELYN - 617 SQDN & DAMBUSTER at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Guy Gibson and wife Eve Moore

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice WWII AAF 2nd Weather Recon Squadron B-25 "A Bit of Lace" Crew Photo - CBI | eBay


Original WWII AAF 2nd Weather Reconnaissance Squadron B-25 Mitchell "A Bit of Lace" Crew Photo - CBI. Photo is black and white and is in very good used condition, does have paper residue on the back.



www.ebay.com





2nd Weather Recon Squadron B-25 " A Bit of Lace " Crew Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice WWII AAF 2nd Weather Recon Squadron 1st Year Anniversary Photo - CBI | eBay


Original WWII AAF 2nd Weather Reconnaissance Squadron 1st Anniversary in Theater Party Photo - CBI. Photo is black and white and is in very good used condition. Very nice WWII original AAF CBI unit photo.



www.ebay.com





2nd Weather Recon Squadron 1st Year Anniversary Photo - CBI

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice WWII AAF 2nd Weather Recon Squadron B-25 "Adia" Crew Photo - CBI | eBay


Original WWII AAF 2nd Weather Reconnaissance Squadron B-25 Mitchell "Adia" Crew Photo - CBI. Interesting photo in that the leather A-2 flight jackets display a crew patch in addtion to the squadron patch.



www.ebay.com





2nd Weather Recon Squadron B-25 " Adia " Crew Photo - CBI


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice WWII AAF 2nd Weather Recon Squadron B-25 Crew Photo - CBI | eBay


Photo is black and white and is in very good used condition, does have paper residue on the back. Very nice WWII original AAF CBI unit photo. No reserve, good luck. The photos above are of the actual photo for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com





2nd Weather Recon Squadron B-25 Crew Photo - CBI

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice WWII AAF 2nd Weather Recon Sqdn P-38 Lightning + Pilot Photo - CBI | eBay


Photo is black and white and is in very good used condition, does have paper residue on the back. Very nice WWII original AAF CBI unit photo. No reserve, good luck. The photos above are of the actual photo for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com





2nd Weather Recon Sqdn P-38 Lightning + Pilot Photo - CBI


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice WWII AAF 2nd Weather Recon Sqdn P-38 Lightning + Crew Chiefs Photo - CBI | eBay


Photo is black and white and is in very good used condition. Very nice WWII original AAF CBI unit photo. No reserve, good luck. The photos above are of the actual photo for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com





2nd Weather Recon Sqdn P-38 Lightning " Norma "+ Crew Chiefs Photo - CBI

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Sterbebild WWII Uffz 4. KG/55 He 111P Feindflug England Death Card | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild WWII Uffz 4. KG/55 He 111P Feindflug England Death Card in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Rolf Schandner +26-08-40 see story and pictures of the He111 he was killed in 26.08.1940 4./KG55 Heinkel He 111P Wnr.2124 Lt. Metzger Location: Bracklesham, East Wittering, Sussex, England.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

42-52104 MAW STRICKNINE An original cadre ship acquired 1 November 43, and assigned to Powers crew who flew her overseas in December 43. Crash landed at Manduria 5/24/1944 with Beale crew aboard. Returned 20 July 44 and renumbered to 66. Salvaged 8/16/45.

Crew pictures 449th Bomb Group B-24

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

3x foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg54 asse | eBay


Entdecken Sie 3x foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg54 asse in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Jg54


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

Signiertes Foto von Friedrich Lang Luftwaffe Stuka Schlachtflieger Bundeswehr | eBay


Entdecken Sie Signiertes Foto von Friedrich Lang Luftwaffe Stuka Schlachtflieger Bundeswehr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Friedrich Lang augustus 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

1 foto Flugzeug mit piloten Frankreich 1 (s)123 1000 feindflug 30 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 foto Flugzeug mit piloten Frankreich 1 (s)123 1000 feindflug 30 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Frankreich Aufklärungsgruppe 123 1(F)/123


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2022)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Bargain Lot (5) Photos: Luftwaffe Jagdwaffe Me-109 Fighter Unit; SÜDFRONT!!! | eBay


Take care.



www.ebay.com





Bf109 whitewall rear wheel tire


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Bargain Lot (2) Photos: USAAC B-25 Bomber & Airmen; 91st Photo Charting Squadron | eBay


Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





B-25 Bomber & Airmen; 91st Photo Charting Squadron

Notice country flags.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Org. Photo: Named 385th Bomb Group B-17 Ball Turret Gunner Credited w/ 5 Kills! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





E.D. Blachette He flew on 35 missions 18 March - 30 August 1944 - mostly on ' Rum Dum ' Ball turret






42-31378 | American Air Museum







www.americanairmuseum.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

AM543 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug 3. / Nacht-Aufkl.Staffel Pilot Krüger | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM543 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug 3. / Nacht-Aufkl.Staffel Pilot Krüger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





3. / Nacht-Aufkl. Staffel Pilot Krüger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Selten Foto ALBUM LUFTWAFFE Lehrgeschwader 1 Stab 1938-1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Selten Foto ALBUM LUFTWAFFE Lehrgeschwader 1 Stab 1938-1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





stab LG1 Freiherr v Buchwald


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Selten Foto ALBUM LUFTWAFFE Lehrgeschwader 1 Stab 1938-1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Selten Foto ALBUM LUFTWAFFE Lehrgeschwader 1 Stab 1938-1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Lenz crew stab LG1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2022)

WWII Air Force Photo Injured Pilot P-47 Thunderbolt Plane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Air Force Photo Injured Pilot P-47 Thunderbolt Plane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com















Lt FJ Carlin


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2022)

RARE Original WWII Photo 305th Bomb Group Mickey Finn Crew B-17 Bomber Nose Art | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Offered here is a Super Cool vintage photo of a B-17 Bomber called "Mickey Finn". It is a wonderful nose shot featuring the nose art, and full crew posing. I was not able to find information about this particular plane. Seems Mickey Finn was a...



www.ebay.com





Mickey Finn crew

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

WWII Air Force Squadron Photo P-47 Thunderbolt Plane Airbase Lil Nell 146th | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Air Force Squadron Photo P-47 Thunderbolt Plane Airbase Lil Nell 146th at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





P-47 Thunderbolt Plane Airbase Lil Nell 146th

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

Sterbebild DKIG Unteroffizier in der K.Gr.z.b.V. 400 und im Transportgeschwader | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild DKIG Unteroffizier in der K.Gr.z.b.V. 400 und im Transportgeschwader in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





K.Gr.z.b.V. 400 und im Transportgeschwader 4

Josef Scharinger

~ 01.12.1918 Jageredt, Pf. Kopfing / Ober-Österreich
+ 16.04.1944 Toplitz, Kr. Orsova / Rumänien

Deutsches Kreuz in Gold am 12.12.1943 als Unteroffizier in der 12. Staffel/III.Gruppe, Transportgeschwader 4
Ehrenpokal am 09.11.1942 als Bordschütze
Frontflugspange für Kampfflieger in Gold
Eisernes Kreuz 1. und 2. Klasse
Deutsch-Italienische Feldzugsmedaille
italienisches Kriegsverdienstkreuz
Ärmelband „Afrika"
Verwundetenabzeichen in Schwarz
Flugzeugführerabzeichen






Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Grafogel Franz


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net




1944-04-16, III/TG 4, Ju 52/3m, 501325, 9 km westlich Orsowa, Absturz. Bruch 100 %.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

Foto Südfront Flughorst Oberstleutnant von Treskow Sommer 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Südfront Flughorst Oberstleutnant von Treskow Sommer 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Oberstleutnant von Treskow Sommer 1944


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

Foto, WK2, Piloten beim Frühstück im Freien (N)20804 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, WK2, Piloten beim Frühstück im Freien (N)20804 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Josef Priller - Wikipedia ? with the sun glasses.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

Foto Portrait Jagdflieger Werner Mölders mit Piloten Kameraden Flugzeugführer !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Portrait Jagdflieger Werner Mölders mit Piloten Kameraden Flugzeugführer !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Molders


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

Foto Portrait Hauptmann Heinz von Holleben Kommodore Kampfgeschwader 100 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Portrait Hauptmann Heinz von Holleben Kommodore Kampfgeschwader 100 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Hauptmann Heinz von Holleben Kommodore Kampfgeschwader 100 KG100


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

Willi Lugerbauer - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - He 111 H-3 WNr. 3306 Micheldorf Kampfgeschwader Legion Condor 53 - IV Gruppe He 111H-3, 3306

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

Sterbebild Luftwaffe man 2 Staffel Jagdgeschw 4 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Luftwaffe man 2 Staffel Jagdgeschw 4 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Hugo Huber







Name: Hugo Huber
Rang: Lt F F Aktiv
Geburtsdatum: 18. Dez 1922
Geburtsort: Straubing
Militärische Einheit: 2 Staffel Jagdgeschw 4
Sterbedatum: 7. Mai 1944
Sterbeort: 500 M Sudl Absweigung Rowoiglione
Vater: Otto Huber
Identifikationsnummer: G-B 106/0860

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

photograph RAAF ACE FIGHTER PILOT Keith MacDermott Hampshire, DSO & Bar, DFC | eBay


Bombs achieving near misses. The accuracy of both bombing and strafing wrought havoc amidst the landing operations and as a result of his location of the enemy vessels, a heavy Squadron was able to attack shortly afterwards.



www.ebay.com





RAAF ACE FIGHTER PILOT Keith MacDermott Hampshire, DSO & Bar, DFC

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Sterbebild,Luftwaffe,Jagdflieger,Me 109,Montabaur,ww2 death card,fighter pilot | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild,Luftwaffe,Jagdflieger,Me 109,Montabaur,ww2 death card,fighter pilot in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Helmut Hirsch

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Sterbebild,Luftwaffe,Nachtjäger,Küstrin,Pilot,Polen,ww2 death card,night fighter | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild,Luftwaffe,Nachtjäger,Küstrin,Pilot,Polen,ww2 death card,night fighter in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Johann Pree

07-09-44 + Strausberg

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2022)

Henne Pilot Kampfflieger Luftwaffe RKT RK Knight's Cross KC Halsorden | eBay


Entdecken Sie Henne Pilot Kampfflieger Luftwaffe RKT RK Knight's Cross KC Halsorden in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Hauptmann Rudolf Henne was a Luftwaffe Bomber Ace in the German Luftwaffe during World World War II in Staffelkapitän of the 9./Kampfgeschwader 51.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2022)

Old eBay

Amsterdam Schiphol 2./JG1 Udet 1942


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2022)

WW2 GERMAN LUFTWAFFE ACE KNIGHTS CROSS SIGNED UNIFORM PHOTOGRAPH 10X8 | eBay


Personally hand signed. NOT part of the photograph. The photographs sent to the Pilots requesting a signature by a collector in the USA in the 1980's- 1990's.



www.ebay.com





Walter Schuck

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 352ND FIGHTER GROUP ACE - DONALD BRYAN SIGNED 8x10 B&W PHOTO | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...











WW2 U.S.A.A.F ACE PILOT DON BRYAN 352 FG, 13 VICTORIES HAND SIGNED PHOTO 10X8 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 U.S.A.A.F ACE PILOT DON BRYAN 352 FG, 13 VICTORIES HAND SIGNED PHOTO 10X8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com










44-14061 | American Air Museum







www.americanairmuseum.com





P-51D-10-NA 44-14061 Major Donald S. Bryan Little One III

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2022)

1000 feindflug september 1939 - Juni 1942

1./(F)123 , Sperrle


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

ORIGINAL WWII FLYING TIGERS 23RD FTR GRP TRIPLE ACE AWARDING MEDAL PHOTO P-51 | eBay


Bought from Flying Tiger's estate. Owned by AVG veteran, Chuck O lder. Lightwear, verygood condition. Well marked on back.



www.ebay.com





FLYING TIGERS 23RD FTR GRP TRIPLE ACE AWARDING MEDAL PHOTO P-51


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Ass Luftsiege Belgien KIA Stendal 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Ass Luftsiege Belgien KIA Stendal 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Leutnant Kurt Martinek, hier noch bei der I./NJG4, später 9./NJG4 und 3./NJG5. Insgesamt 5 Luftsiege alle in Süd-Belgien (ua bei Huy, Warnant bei Dinant, Petit-Doische, Thy le Chateau, und Berzee). Später gefallen als Oberleutnant der 3./NJG5 am 3./4. November 1942 bei Absturz seiner Bf 110 E-4 "C9+AL" (Werknr. 3818) in Neudorf, 5 km nordwestlich Stendal.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG3 - KIA Kleve 1944 - WIA Bremervörde 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG3 - KIA Kleve 1944 - WIA Bremervörde 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Willi Macheiner, hier noch bei der 4./NJG1. Später verwundet am 13. Dezember 1943 als Bordfunker der Obfw. Heinrich Küseling bei Absturz der Ju 88 C-6 "D5+CX" (Werknr. 360203 ) der 12./NJG3 in Bremervörde. Gefallen am 20./21. Juli 1944 bei Absturz der Ju 88 G-1 " D5+CX " (Werknr. 710636 ) auch der Obfw. Küseling in Kleve.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG4 - KIA Scharmede b. Paderborn 1944 Stade | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG4 - KIA Scharmede b. Paderborn 1944 Stade in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Manfred Ludwig in Stade. Hier noch als Pilot der II./NJG1, später gefallen als Feldwebel der 9./NJG4 in seiner Ju88G-1 " 3C+OT " (Werknr. 714132 ) bei Absturz in Scharmede, bei Salzkotten westlich Paderborn, am 24./25. Dezember 1944.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 KIA Herne 1944 WIA Erbenheim Wiesbaden | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 KIA Herne 1944 WIA Erbenheim Wiesbaden in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Alfons Löw der II./NJG1. Verwundet am 5./6. September 1943 als Bordfunker der Lt. Heinz Höppner in Bf 110 G-4 " G9+IP " (Werknr. 5356 ) am Flugplatz Erbenheim bei Wiesbaden. Gefallen am 20./21. Januar 1944 wieder als Bf. der Pilot Höppner in Bf 110 G-4 (Werknr. 720180 ) der Stabsstaffel II./NJG1 bei Absturz in Herne, Westfalen (am Güterbahnhof, Castruperstrasse 12).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - Uffz. Lotze | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - Uffz. Lotze in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait einer "Uffz. Lotze ", Nachtjagd Unteroffizier der II./NJG1

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA als Bf. Walter Ehle Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA als Bf. Walter Ehle Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Feldwebel Ludwig Leidenbach, Pilot der II./NJG1. Verwundet am 5./6. Juni 1942 als Bordfunker der Oblt. Heinrich Petersen (6./NJG1) nordwestlich Calais in Bf 110 E-2 (Werknr. 3746 ) bei Kollission mit englischem Kampfflugzeug. Erneut verwundet am 14./15. Februar 1943 am Flugplatz Sint-Truiden in Bf 110 E-2 "G9+BC" (Werknr. 4450 ) der Stabsstaffel II./NJG1. Gefallen am 17./18. November 1943 als Bordfunker der Oberstleutnant *Walter Ehle* (RK, Gruppenkdr.!) bei Absturz der Bf 110 G-4 "G9+AC" (Werknr. 5575 ) in Horpmaal / Heers, bei Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA Florennes Belgien 1943 Mittweida | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA Florennes Belgien 1943 Mittweida in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Fritz Leda in Mittweida, Sachsen, gefallen als Bordfunker der Lt. Johannes Hager der 4./NJG1 in Dornier Do 217 N-1 "G9+FM" (Werknr. 1462) am Flugplatz Florennes, Belgien, am 29./30. Mai 1943. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA PANNINGEN b. Venlo Holland 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA PANNINGEN b. Venlo Holland 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Flieger Herbert Layer, hier noch als Rekrut, später als Obergefreiter und Unteroffizier bei der 4./NJG1, gefallen am 9. Februar 1944 als Bordfunker der Lt. Gerhard Rheinheimer bei Absturz einer Bf 110 G-4 (Werknr. 720055 ) in Heiden / Panningen, 12 km südwestlich Venlo, Holland. Heute in Ysselsteyn beerdigt.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG5 NJG6 WIA Luftsiege Österreich 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG5 NJG6 WIA Luftsiege Österreich 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Gefreiter Willi Lauterbach, hier noch bei der 4./NJG1, später Pilot bei der NJG5 und NJG6. Verwundet am 14./15. März 1944 bei Absturz (Absprung) der Bf 110 G-4 " C9+EM " (Werknr. 5439 ) der 4./NJG5 in Bremerhagen, 15 km nordwestlich Greifswald; seinem Bordfunker Herbert Schmidt ist dabei gefallen. Erneut verwundet am 6./7. Juli 1944 bei Notlandung seiner Bf 110 G-4 " 2Z+CR " (Werknr. 440050 ) der 7./NJG6 in Sankt Gotthardt. Insgesamt mindestens 2 Luftsiege: Wellington westlich Wien, und Wellington nordlich "Marbürg" (Maribor Slowenien?) am 7. Juli 1944... vermutlich aber noch 2 mehr.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG5 KIA Waldbreitbach Westerwald 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG5 KIA Waldbreitbach Westerwald 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Obergefreiter Robert Langenbronn, hier noch als Pilot der II./NJG1, später gefallen als Pilot der 9./NJG5 bei Absturz der Bf 110 G-2 " C9+KT " (Werknr. 420013 ) in "Strausheim"(?), bei Waldbreitbach, Westerwald am 19. April 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 m. Miniatur Orden WIA Aachen Soers 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 m. Miniatur Orden WIA Aachen Soers 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Helmut Laakmann der 5./NJG1, verwundet am 3. Juni 1942 als Bordfunker der Oblt. Rolf Bokemeyer bei Notlandung der Bf 110 D-3 " G9+JN " (Werknr. 3699 ) am Salvatorberg in Soers, bei Aachen. Mit Miniatur Orden (Geschwaderwappen NJG1) am Kragen !

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 m. Orden KIA Sint-Truiden Belgien 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 m. Orden KIA Sint-Truiden Belgien 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Oberfeldwebel Ernst Kuttin, Pilot der 4./NJG1, gefallen am 16. November 1942 bei Absturz am Flugplatz St. Trond, Belgien. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2022)

Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 KIA Tongeren Sint-Truiden Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 KIA Tongeren Sint-Truiden Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Portrait der Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Ernst Kurz aus Kaiserslautern, gefallen als Bordfunker der Oblt. Ludwig Wolf der 6./NJG1 am 3./4. Januar 1943 bei Absturz seiner Bf 110 F-4 " G9+DP " (Werknr. 4745) etwa 3 km westlich Tongeren, bei Flugplatz St. Trond, Belgien. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

WK 2 Foto Alwin Boerst Luftwaffe, Ritterkreuz, "Stuka" Pilot | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK 2 Foto Alwin Boerst Luftwaffe, Ritterkreuz, "Stuka" Pilot in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Alwin Boerst 

about his death Alwin Boerst Ju87G-1 codes known? - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

WWII Photo & Neg EIGHTH PHOTO SQUADRON P-38 Pilot CHET WILLIAMS Papua New Guinea | eBay


Chester "Chet" Willams. Pen titled "Portrait" on manila storage envelope. Here's "Chet" - the 8 Baller P-38 flier in his leather flight jacket and patch. I have my suspicions.and I'm pretty sure at this point that it was collected and saved by none other than Chester "Chet" Williams.



www.ebay.com





SQUADRON P-38 Pilot CHET WILLIAMS Papua New Guinea

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

WWII Photo & Neg CHET w/ CAMERA Eighth Photo Squadron 8 BALLERS PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo & Neg CHET w/ CAMERA Eighth Photo Squadron 8 BALLERS PAPUA NEW GUINEA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





SQUADRON P-38 Pilot CHET WILLIAMS w/ CAMERA Eighth Photo Squadron 8 BALLERS PAPUA NEW GUINEA

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

WWII Orig Photo Neg & Nudie Print 8 BALLERS 8th PHOTO SQUADRON Papua New Guinea | eBay


8th Photo Squadron, A-2 Section. Papua, New Guinea. Old WWII Negative & the Print Held by "Pete". The "Eight Baller" seen in the 4x5 negative was also a P-38 Flier. I only found the negative (no print has been located).



www.ebay.com





8 BALLERS 8th PHOTO SQUADRON Papua New Guinea

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

WWII Orig Photo 8 BALLER Squadron FRANK WITH RIFLE Bowie Knife PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Orig Photo 8 BALLER Squadron FRANK WITH RIFLE Bowie Knife PAPUA NEW GUINEA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





8th PHOTO SQUADRON

seller Shows "Frank" (last name still unknown), with signature open shirt, literally armed to the teeth with bowie knife and holding rifle in the 8 Ballers tent after nightfall. Frank shows up often in this collection. He was an integral member of the A-2 section - but I'm not sure of his specific role. I've ordered a copy of the "8 Ballers" book hoping it will give me

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2022)

Those are great pictures, higher quality than most of the era.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

Think thats because they were photto recce outfit, so close to cameras negative film and knowledge of making photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

WWII Photo & Neg 8 BALLERS Eighth Photo Squadron A-2 Section PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo & Neg 8 BALLERS Eighth Photo Squadron A-2 Section PAPUA NEW GUINEA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





8th PHOTO SQUADRON

seller Pencil titled on manila storage envelope: "_Us Eating by Jeep - Plantation_". This is the whole of the crew (as I know them) from the A-2 Section of the 8 Ballers. I only know four of their names at present. At far left is "Pete". I don't know the next guy's name. Third from left is "Frank". Don't know the next guy's name. "Stumpy" is second in from right. Far right is "Chester "Chet" Williams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

WW2 LUFTWAFFE ACE JOSEF BURGENS HAND SIGNED PHOTOGRAPH 10X8 100% ORIGINAL. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 LUFTWAFFE ACE JOSEF BURGENS HAND SIGNED PHOTOGRAPH 10X8 100% ORIGINAL. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Josef Burgens JG5


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

Otto Stammberger (7 victories)






Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Otto Stammberger


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net




Nickname : "Stotto". 
Date of birth: 20.02.20 in Michelau/Oberfranken 
01.09.39 joined the Luftwaffe. 
09.40 trained with JFS 5. 
28.02.41 trf to Erg.St./JG 26. 
(n.d) first posting was 9./JG 26. 
01.02.43 promo to Oblt. 
26.02.43 Oblt., appt Staka 4./JG 26 (to 13.05.43 WIA). 
13.05.43 WIA severely after being shot down by Spitfires near St. Omer. Out of operations for over 5 months. 
24.01.44 WIA in an accident at Bergerac, and permanently withdrawn from combat duty. 
(n.d.) spent remainder of war on staff duties with JG 26. 
(n.d) trf to 2./JGr.West. 
01.01.45 promo to Hptm.
(n.d.) Post war, he became the manager of a large department store. 
†11.07.01.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3739162029...9[ATTACH=full]658911[/ATTACH]2QgAAOSwXgZh~UxQ


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

ORIGINAL GERMAN WW2 PHOTOGRAPH--LUFTWAFFE BOMBER CREW-LEATHER JACKET-IRON CROSS | eBay


ORIGINAL PERIOD WW2 ITEM. PAPER TYPE -SEE SCAN. 100% ORIGINAL. ==========================================================.



www.ebay.com





Bomber KG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

WWII Photo Neg 8 BALLERS PETE & CHET with JAPANESE FLAGS Booty PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo Neg 8 BALLERS PETE & CHET with JAPANESE FLAGS Booty PAPUA NEW GUINEA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





8th PHOTO SQUADRON

Seller
Shows Pete on the right and Chet (Chester Williams) on the left. Both men were pilots and flew the P-38 Lightning or the F-4 variant. I also have portraits of each in their leather flight jackets. Since they were both aerial photographers - they were adept in all lab operations as well. I even saw some movie film of Pete in the lab on the site "_Critical Past_".


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

WWII Photo Neg 8 BALLERS Chess Game KNIVES GUNS RIFLES Papua New Guinea | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo Neg 8 BALLERS Chess Game KNIVES GUNS RIFLES Papua New Guinea at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





8th PHOTO SQUADRON

Seller
Pencil titled "The Duel" on manila storage envelope. Shirtless Frank is on the left. Chet is on the right. I believe Chet's full name is Chester (possibly G.) Williams. Both men figure prominently in this collection...especially Chet. I believe Chet had a rank of Captain and I have pictures of him in leather flight jackets for both the Eight Ballers and for the Fifth Air Force.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

Foto Flugzeug, BF109E , Luftwaffe, 8-JG1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug, BF109E , Luftwaffe, 8-JG1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Uffz. Alois Aalborg Ost Flugplatz 1942 JG1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

Foto Flugzeug, BF109E , Luftwaffe, Stab-JG51 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug, BF109E , Luftwaffe, Stab-JG51 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Galland

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

GERMAN WWII PHOTO: ELITE TROOPS OFFICER - KNIGHT'S CROSS RECIPIENT, NAME | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GERMAN WWII PHOTO: ELITE TROOPS OFFICER - KNIGHT'S CROSS RECIPIENT, NAME at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Georg Hermann Greiner NJG

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

Sterbebild England Grimsby Fliegertod 5.11.1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild England Grimsby Fliegertod 5.11.1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Georg Werder +05-11-40 England Grimsby

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

Original U.S.Army Air Photo 48TH BOMBARDMENT GROUP D.S. KEESLER FIELD 4-4- 1943 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original U.S.Army Air Photo 48TH BOMBARDMENT GROUP D.S. KEESLER FIELD 4-4- 1943 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





48TH BOMBARDMENT GROUP D.S. KEESLER FIELD 22-04-1943 Thursday

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

Royal Air Force Group Captain American Charles Sweeny Eagle Squadrons - Wikipedia














1940 Press Photo Royal Air Force Group Captain American Charles Sweeny | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940 Press Photo Royal Air Force Group Captain American Charles Sweeny at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

B-17G HOMESICK ANGEL'S CREWMAN MASTER SERGEANT JOHN H. JOHNSON JR

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hugo Broch















WW2 Fighter Aces Hugo Broch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Fighter Aces Hugo Broch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

Walter Schuck














WW2 Fighter Aces Walter Schuck | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Fighter Aces Walter Schuck at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Berhard Morrmann + 07-09-1943 Stuka Ju87

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Norwegen Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5 Me 110 Fw. Rolnik

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Norwegen Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Me 110 Fw.Frenzel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Me 110 von Ofw.Weissenberger














R124 Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Me 110 von Ofw.Weissenberger | eBay


Entdecken Sie R124 Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Me 110 von Ofw.Weissenberger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Besuch Generaloberst Stumpff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 1500 Feindflug















R120 Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 1500.Feindflug Me 110 plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie R120 Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 1500.Feindflug Me 110 plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 1500 Feindflug















R119 Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 1500.Feindflug Me 110 plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie R119 Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 1500.Feindflug Me 110 plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 1500 Feindflug















R118 Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 1500.Feindflug Me 110 plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie R118 Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 1500.Feindflug Me 110 plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

Carl-Ludwig Johanssen

Johanssen served in NJG 6 as a Bordfunker in night fighters. He teamed up with Martin Becker. He assisted Becker in achieving 59 night victories in 68 sorties. Three of these victories were actually scored by Johanssen using his rear-firing machine gun. He was awarded the Knights Cross.















WW2 Fighter Aces Karl-Ludwig Johanssen | eBay


Johanssen served in NJG 6 as a Bordfunker in night fighters. He assisted Becker in achieving 59 night victories in 68 sorties. Three of these victories were actually scored by Johanssen using his rear-firing machine gun.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

Adolf Glunz

"Addi" Glunz serving with JG 52, and JG 26 is credited with 71 aerial victories achieved in 574 combat missions. All but three of his victories were claimed over the Western Front and in Defense of the Reich. He was awarded the Knight's Cross with Oak Leaves.



















WW2 Fighter Aces Adolf Glunz JG 26 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Fighter Aces Adolf Glunz JG 26 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

KG27 Boelcke nach einem Einsatz vom Flugplatz Focsani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

8th PHOTO SQUADRON " Pete " in Fifth Air Force Flight Gear Pacific Theatre / Papua, New Guinea ~ 1942-1944 ~




















WWII PHOTO P-38 Pilot "PETE" FIFTH AIR FORCE White Scarf Jacket PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Signed and inscribed in blue ink: "To a Great Guy and a Real Friend" "Pete". He and "Chet" Williams appear to have been the two photographers from the Eighth Photo Squadron, A-2 Section, who were also trained P-38 / F-4 Lightning pilots.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

8th PHOTO SQUADRON Pen titled "Pete & I, 8 Ball '43" on manila storage envelope. I've seen and offered portraits of both these pilots in their flight gear. "Pete" is on the left. "Chet" is on the right. They stand in front of their 8 Ballers tent in 1943. 














WWII Photo Neg P-38 / F-4 LIGHTNING PILOTS Chet Pete 8 BALLERS PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo Neg P-38 / F-4 LIGHTNING PILOTS Chet Pete 8 BALLERS PAPUA NEW GUINEA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

8th PHOTO SQUADRON P-38 / F-4 Pilot & Photographer Chester "Chet" "Willie" Willams Fifth Air Force Papua, New Guinea ~ 1942-1944 ~














WWII Neg P-38 Pilot FIFTH AIR FORCE "Chet" Williams 8 BALLERS Papua New Guinea A | eBay


I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. This collection was gathered and saved by P-38 / F-4 Lightning pilot and photographer with the Fifth Air Force / Eighth Photo Squadron, Chester "Chet" "Willie" Williams.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

8th PHOTO SQUADRON Papua, New Guinea ~ 1942-1944 ~ The A-2 section's living quarters were in a tent. Here they entertain themselves with staging a picture. "Stumpy" always seems to be the one to have guns and knives pointed at him. "Frank" is the fella on the right.














WWII Photo & Neg 8 BALLERS TENT NIGHT FUN Cards Gun Rifle Knife PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo & Neg 8 BALLERS TENT NIGHT FUN Cards Gun Rifle Knife PAPUA NEW GUINEA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2022)

Name: Willi Ziegler
Gefallen: 25.7.1943
Dienstgrad / Einheit: Oberfeldwebel Flugzeugführer bei den Nachtjägern
Auszeichnungen: E.K. II., silb. – Frontflugspange

eBay: Willi Ziegler + 25-07-1943 NJG - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum 
In Balss "Deutsche Nachtjagd" (1999) is listed:
25.7. 5./NJG 3 Feindflug, Ort: Dammholm/Holstein über See, Besatzung nach Luftkampf mit dem Fallschirm abgesprungen, Do 217 N WNr. 1424.
Ofw Wilhelm Ziegler †
Fw Töllack unverletzt
Uffz Franz Novak †

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

Maj. EDWARD POPEK P-51 Fighter P-51H-5-NA 44-64305














Org. Photo: Maj. EDWARD POPEK P-51 Fighter (#44-64305) w/ 7 Japanese Kills (#1)! | eBay


Photo: Maj. EDWARD POPEK P-51 Fighter (#44-64305) w/ 7 Japanese Kills (#1)! Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

345th Bomb Group B-25 Attack Bomber w/ Wolf Caricature



















Org. Nose Art Photo: 345th Bomb Group B-25 Attack Bomber w/ Wolf Caricature (#1) | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Name: Willi Ziegler
> Gefallen: 25.7.1943
> Dienstgrad / Einheit: Oberfeldwebel Flugzeugführer bei den Nachtjägern
> Auszeichnungen: E.K. II., silb. – Frontflugspange
> ...


add from Theo Boiten author of Nachtjagd Combat Archive etc. 

Ofw. Ziegler and one of his crew of 5./NJG3 were killed after baling out of their Do217 N over the sea near Dammholm, probably after taking hits from the rear gunner of a 51 Squadron Halifax piloted by Sgt. Fletcher


Cheers, Theo

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

Hans-Joachim Marseille with Kubel named Otto














Foto Deutsche Soldaten Afrikakorps Fliegerass Pilot Marseille Kübelwagen OTTO | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Deutsche Soldaten Afrikakorps Fliegerass Pilot Marseille Kübelwagen OTTO in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2022)

Bf109F droptank














Orig. Foto Luftwaffe Piloten mit Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug am Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Luftwaffe Piloten mit Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug am Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

A-20 Attack Bomber Group in Mediterranean Theater

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2022)

1942 USA born RAF Ace Flt. Lt. Lance C. Wade 33 & 145 Sqns New York air commadore Henry Norman (Bill) Thorton Air Attaché at the British Embassy in Washington DC


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2022)

I think 

P-47D-22-RE 42-25852 Hoosier Honey 507th FS, 404th FG, 9th AF) shot down by AAA 4 mi W of Wissen, Germany Mar 25, 1945. MACR 13336. Pilot Francis W Godfrey killed.

see also Francis W Godfrey | American Air Museum in Britain














WWII PHOTOGRAPH NOSE ART PILOT AND CREW CHIEF | eBay


ORIGINAL WWII PHOTOGRAPH. 3 1/4 x 2 1/4". IN USED BUT NICE CONDITION.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

Karl Walz der am 1.Juli 1943 ( Thusday ) im Luftkampf mit Englischen Jagdfliegern über dem Kanal gefallen ist.






Karl Walz+ 1.Juli 1943 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


Karl Walz+ 1.Juli 1943 Luftwaffe and Axis Air Forces



forum.12oclockhigh.net




1943-07-01, 2./JG 1, Fw 190 A-5, 410198, 5 schw, 5-10 km westlich Hoek-van-Holland
Flugzeugführer Uffz Walz, Karl, +
Absturz nach Luftkampf mit P-47. Bruch 100 %. Uffz Walz tot angeschwemmt.











































Foto - 4: Messerschmitt Me 109-G Jagd-Flugzeug mit Pilot KARL WALZ am Kanal 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - 4: Messerschmitt Me 109-G Jagd-Flugzeug mit Pilot KARL WALZ am Kanal 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

FW190 














Foto: 2 Focke Wulf FW-190 Jagd-Flugzeuge mit Jagdfliegern in Schwimmwesten 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: 2 Focke Wulf FW-190 Jagd-Flugzeuge mit Jagdfliegern in Schwimmwesten 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

Molders Bilanz killboard














Altes Original Foto Ritterkreuz Träger Mölders mit Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Original Foto Ritterkreuz Träger Mölders mit Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

POONA, INDIA














BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER -SQUADRON PHOTO - POONA, INDIA - | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER -SQUADRON PHOTO - POONA, INDIA - at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

JG54 300 fiendflug














Foto Jagdgeschwader 54, Me 109, Fw190, Staffelwappen ,JG 54 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Jagdgeschwader 54, Me 109, Fw190, Staffelwappen ,JG 54 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2022)

Me110 Afrika/ Libya ZG26



















125125, 2 Fotos Messerschmitt Bf-110 "Zerstörer" in Afrika/Lybien, ZG 26 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 125125, 2 Fotos Messerschmitt Bf-110 "Zerstörer" in Afrika/Lybien, ZG 26 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2022)

HURRICANE FIGHTER & SQUADRON














ORIGINAL WW2 AIR MINISTRY PRESS PHOTO HURRICANE FIGHTER & SQUADRON 17 x 12 cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">ORIGINAL WW2 AIR MINISTRY PRESS PHOTO HURRICANE FIGHTER & SQUADRON</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 17 x 12 cm</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Stamped Air Ministry on the back</p>...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

Unteroffizier Hans-Ulrich Diepgen JG54 11 victories + 11-11-1942 Wednesday








































Foto, Jagdgeschwader54, Me 109,Fw190,Staffelwappen, JG 54 ,Originalfotos | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Jagdgeschwader54, Me 109,Fw190,Staffelwappen, JG 54 ,Originalfotos in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

Walter Nowotny Bf109F-2 1./JG54 Reyelbizi 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

Jg54 FW190 coded 6


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

JG54 300 feindflug



















Foto, Jagdgeschwader54, Me 109,Fw190,Staffelwappen, JG 54 ,Originalfotos | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Jagdgeschwader54, Me 109,Fw190,Staffelwappen, JG 54 ,Originalfotos in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2022)

Hermann Graf














Hermann Graf privat echtes Foto Rarität Luftwaffe 2.Weltkrieg Sammlerauflösung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Hermann Graf privat echtes Foto Rarität Luftwaffe 2.Weltkrieg Sammlerauflösung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

Albert Adolf Echtler + 11-07-1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

Martin Mirbeth + 25-02-1945 Sunday

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

Werner Streib Inspector of Night Fighters















Streib, Radusch, Nachtjäger, Ritterkreuz, Eichenlaub, Schwerter, Luftwaffe WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Streib, Radusch, Nachtjäger, Ritterkreuz, Eichenlaub, Schwerter, Luftwaffe WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

Werner Streib Günther Radusch














Streib, Radusch, Nachtjäger, Ritterkreuz, Eichenlaub, Schwerter, Luftwaffe WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Streib, Radusch, Nachtjäger, Ritterkreuz, Eichenlaub, Schwerter, Luftwaffe WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

Georg ? + 05-05-1945 Ochsenwerder Hamburg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

JG54 Grunherz


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2022)

Heinz Lange Kommodore JG51

Credited with 73 aerial victories, claimed in 628 combat missions, all but one on the Eastern Front. He was a recipient of the Knight's Cross.














Portrait Jagdflieger JG 51 "Mölders" Kommodore Lange | eBay


Entdecken Sie Portrait Jagdflieger JG 51 "Mölders" Kommodore Lange in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

Karl Rammelt

Rammelt flew a total of 450 sorties with JG 51, including numerous fighter-bomber attacks. Over the course of his career he achieved 46 aerial victories (including 18 in the East and 11 four-engined bombers). He was awarded the Knight's Cross.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

Wilhelm Crinius

Crinius was credited with 114 aerial victories claimed in approximately 400 combat missions. He scored 100 victories over the Eastern Front, and 14 victories claimed over the Western Front serving with JG 53. Crinius was awarded the Knight's Cross with Oak Leaves.

His Bf109

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

Wilhelm Willi Noller

Noller served with Schlachtgeschwader 2 and flew a total of 1058 combat missions, including 200 over Stalingrad. During this time he was credited with the destruction of 86 tanks, 2 armoured trains, 2 ships, 5 bridges, and 2 aerial victories. He was awarded the Knight's Cross.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

Franz-Josef Beerenbrock

Beerenbrock was credited with 117 aerial victories in approximately 400 combat missions, all on the Eastern Front with JG 51. He was awarded the Knight's Cross with Oak Leaves.














WW2 Signed Franz-Josef Beerenbrock | eBay


Luftwaffe Signed Franz-Josef Beerenbrock. He was awarded the Knight’s Cross with Oak Leaves.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

Walter Matoni

Matoni was credited with 34 aerial victories claimed in over 400 claimed missions. He claimed three aerial victories on the Eastern Front, and further 31 aerial victories on the Western Front. He served with JG 27, JG 26, and JG 11 receiving the Knight's Cross.














WW2 Signed Walter Matoni | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Signed Walter Matoni at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

Ernst-Georg Drünkler

Drünkler was a Luftwaffe night fighter ace credited with 47 aerial victories, including two by day, claimed in 102 combat missions. The majority of his victories were claimed serving with NJG 1 and NJG 5 over the Western Front. He was awarded the Knight's Cross.














WW2 Signed Ernst-Georg Drünkler | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Signed Ernst-Georg Drünkler at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

Lt John D Szlyk Boston Mass P-47 42-29176 P-47 D-20 RE Thunderbolt Bouvange Luxembourg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Lt John D Szlyk Boston Mass P-47 42-29176 P-47 D-20 RE Thunderbolt Bouvange Luxembourg
> 
> View attachment 661856
> 
> ...


Looks like he's getting a parking ticket.


----------



## special ed (Mar 19, 2022)

A name with no vowels. Perhaps a member could give a phonetic pronunciation. I wonder what his nickname was?
Slick?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2022)

US Navy VSB-5 Flight 118 NAS Miami

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2022)

Heinz Sterr

Capt. Philip L. larson of 84th FS/78th FG who claimed a Fw 190 on 26.11.1944 over Vorden A/F. I assume this was Oblt. Sterr of IV./JG 54.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 20, 2022)

special ed said:


> A name with no vowels. Perhaps a member could give a phonetic pronunciation. I wonder what his nickname was?
> Slick?


Eslek or Eslik.

Is either of Polish or Czech origin.

Could be somewhere else, but these two are strongest possibilities, IMO.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2022)

In Polish it could be Szłyk or Słyk. Both names exist in the Polish. The difference is the 'sz". The one sound like the Engilish "sh" while the second one just as the "ss". Instead of the "l" there would be the "ł" in Polish. And actually there is no equivalent for the letter pronunciation in the English. However it sounds like the 'w" in the "watch" ( łocz ).

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 20, 2022)

Wurger said:


> In Polish it could be Szłyk or Słyk. Both names exist in the Polish. The difference is the 'sz". The one sound like the Engilish "sh" while the second one just as the "ss". Instead of the "l" there would be the "ł" in Polish. And actually there is no equivalent for the letter pronunciation in the English. However it sounds like the 'w" in the "watch" ( łocz ).


Actually, in Hungarian, SZ is pronounced as S in English, and S is pronounced as Sh.

The Polish language is vise versa, as you mentioned.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Ralph Kidd Hofer ?














WW2 USAAF ACE FIGHTER PILOT RALPH K.HOTER PRESS PHOTOGRAPH ( KIA 1944) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF ACE FIGHTER PILOT RALPH K.HOTER PRESS PHOTOGRAPH ( KIA 1944) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2022)

Jagdflieger General Ernst Udet






private room 















Foto LW Pilot Jagdflieger General Ernst Udet Privat Wasserflugzeug Plane B300 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Pilot Jagdflieger General Ernst Udet Privat Wasserflugzeug Plane B300 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Otto Dessloch Pennant flag Luftflotte 3

When in the summer 1944 the Western Front collapsed, Dessloch was appointed commander of Luftflotte 3 by Hermann Göring to replace dismissed Hugo Sperrle. After Paris was liberated by the Allied forces, Dessloch commanded an air unit that, in retaliation, bombed the city destroying civilian targets and *killing 200 French civilians* in September 1944.[1]​ The attack was carried out on Hitler's personal order. From September he again served as commander of Luftflotte 4 until he succeeded Robert Ritter von Greim as head of Luftflotte 6 during the last days of the war. Dessloch was interned by the Allies until 1948.

He died in Munich in 1977.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Herbert Rollwage 

Victories : 85~
Awards : Ehrenpokal (10 August 1942)
Deutsches Kreuz in Gold (12 December 1942)
Ritterkreuz (5 April 1944)
Eichenlaub (24 January 1945)
Units : JG 53, JG 106














TOP Foto - Afrika - JG53 - Rollwage, Herbert - RK - Jagflieger - Me109 - 100% | eBay


Entdecken Sie TOP Foto - Afrika - JG53 - Rollwage, Herbert - RK - Jagflieger - Me109 - 100% in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

56th Fighter Group Notice V-1 kill symbol and 5 kills symbols




















WWII B&W Photo US Army Air 56th Air Squadron Pilot And Crew In Cockpit | eBay


<br /><p>About 4” x 5”.</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 56th Fighter Group Notice V-1 kill symbol and 5 kills symbols
> 
> View attachment 662593
> 
> ...


I think this photo is one of very few photos showing "ground crews" names!!!

Very interesting one, for me, at least!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2022)

354th Fighter Squadron Colonel Howard MOH Winner














WWII B&W Photo 354th Fighter Squadron Colonel Howard MOH Winner Flying Tigers | eBay


About 4” x 3”. He flew into 30 German Fighters solo to save a US bombing mission over Germany. He started the war in Asia in the Flying Tigers.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2022)

JG2 , Hauptmann Bernhard Mielke

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2022)

Rumanian pilot Hale

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2022)

NJG2 Beier, Wilhelm, Nachtjagdgeschwader Beier, Wilhelm (Nachtjagdgeschwader 2) - TracesOfWar.nl














Foto, Beier, Wilhelm, Nachtjagdgeschwader 2, Pilot mit Zigarre (G)50418 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Beier, Wilhelm, Nachtjagdgeschwader 2, Pilot mit Zigarre (G)50418 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2022)

Gunther Rall


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2022)

Belgische beute captured Fairey Tipsy JG3

From CAPTURED AIRCRAFT - ODD PHOTOS

Tipsy S2 , one of nineteen built in Belgium by Avions Fairey which was a subsidiary of Britain's Fairey Aviation. In the 1930s this was known as a sports plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

Richard Gunter Crommelin

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

JG77 Piloten in Mariupol















Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 , Piloten in Mariupol Мариуполь | eBay


Entdecken Sie Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 , Piloten in Mariupol Мариуполь in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

JG77 Piloten in Mariupol Friedrich Geisshardt RKT Friedrich Geisshardt - Wikipedia





























Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 , Friedrich Geißhardt RKT mit Offiziere | eBay


Entdecken Sie Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 , Friedrich Geißhardt RKT mit Offiziere in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

Jagdgeschwader 77 , Jagdflieger Ekke Reinbrecht nach Abschuss

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

Oberleutnant Goebel Tunisia 28-02-1943 Sunday



















Foto Luftwaffe / Feindflug / Oberleutnant | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe / Feindflug / Oberleutnant in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2022)

Ray Calloway

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2022)

David Wilhelm

usa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2022)

Bombing af Scapa Flow Phillips Hans Werner Magnussen Fritz Doench KG30









The Battle for Orkney and the Air Assault on Scapa Flow - Hoy Orkney


The threat from air attack became starkly apparent on 17th October when two air raids were carried out on elements of the Fleet in Scapa Flow. These were some of the first bombing raids on the UK during WWII and occurred just one day after Junkers Ju-88 aircraft of Stab 1, Kampfgeschwader 30...




hoyorkney.com





About Major Fritz Doench

1942-06-14, Verb.Führ.Lehrg. Foggia, Ju 88A-4, 140722, Manfredonia, Bodenberührung beim Übungssturzflug. Bruch 100 %.
F Oberst Doench, Fritz, tot
Kb Ofw Handtke, Walter, tot
Bf Ofw Bechmann, Erich, tot
Bm Fw Schattmann, Max, tot






Fritz Doench, Major - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


Fritz Doench, Major Luftwaffe and Axis Air Forces



forum.12oclockhigh.net
























WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - LUFTWAFFE PILOTS WHO TOOK PART IN BOMBING OF SCAPA FLOW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - LUFTWAFFE PILOTS WHO TOOK PART IN BOMBING OF SCAPA FLOW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2022)

Richard May , Hellcat



















HELLCAT ACE Richard May signed bio/photo card - 6 kills | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HELLCAT ACE Richard May signed bio/photo card - 6 kills at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> NJG2 Beier, Wilhelm, Nachtjagdgeschwader Beier, Wilhelm (Nachtjagdgeschwader 2) - TracesOfWar.nl
> 
> View attachment 663115
> 
> ...


NJG2 Beier, Wilhelm, Nachtjagdgeschwader Beier, Wilhelm (Nachtjagdgeschwader 2) - TracesOfWar.nl





















2 x Foto, Beier, Wilhelm, Nachtjagdgeschwader 2, Gruppenaufnahme (G)50423 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 x Foto, Beier, Wilhelm, Nachtjagdgeschwader 2, Gruppenaufnahme (G)50423 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Unteroffizier Döhm, Jagdgeschwader 27 JG27














129089, Portraitfoto Jagdflieger Unteroffizier Döhm, Jagdgeschwader 27, Me 109 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 129089, Portraitfoto Jagdflieger Unteroffizier Döhm, Jagdgeschwader 27, Me 109 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Feldwebel Karl Kampe vom Jagdgeschwader 27, JG 27 Munition 13mm














129087, Portraitfoto, Feldwebel Karl Kampe vom Jagdgeschwader 27, JG 27 Munition | eBay


Entdecken Sie 129087, Portraitfoto, Feldwebel Karl Kampe vom Jagdgeschwader 27, JG 27 Munition in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hermann Graf














Hermann Graf privat echtes Foto Rarität Luftwaffe 2.Weltkrieg Sammlerauflösung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Hermann Graf privat echtes Foto Rarität Luftwaffe 2.Weltkrieg Sammlerauflösung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

StG77 Grave Pilot Beobachter Kuhlmann



















Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , Grab Pilot Beobachter Kuhlmann | eBay


Entdecken Sie Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , Grab Pilot Beobachter Kuhlmann in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

StG77 Hptm. Stimpel nach 100 Feindflug 



















Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 Ehrenpokal Pilot Hptm. Stimpel nach 100 Feindflug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 Ehrenpokal Pilot Hptm. Stimpel nach 100 Feindflug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

StG77 Mj. Orthofer nach 300 Feindflug 














Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , Pilot Mj. Orthofer nach 300 Feindflug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , Pilot Mj. Orthofer nach 300 Feindflug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

StG77 Kommandeur nach 200 Feindflug



















Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , Pilot Kommandeur nach 200 Feindflug (1) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , Pilot Kommandeur nach 200 Feindflug (1) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

StG77 Pilot nach 200 Feindflug














Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , junger Pilot nach 200 Feindflug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , junger Pilot nach 200 Feindflug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

StG77 Pilot nach 200 Feindflug mit Kommandeur















Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , Pilot nach 200 Feindflug mit Kommandeur | eBay


Entdecken Sie Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , Pilot nach 200 Feindflug mit Kommandeur in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

StG77 Georg Jauernik RKT mit Schwimmweste nach Feindflug














Stuka Geschwader 77 , Georg Jauernik RKT mit Schwimmweste nach Feindflug , Ju 87 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Stuka Geschwader 77 , Georg Jauernik RKT mit Schwimmweste nach Feindflug , Ju 87 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

StG77 France RKT Piloten Angermann und Jauernik














Frankreich , Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , RKT Piloten Angermann und Jauernik | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich , Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , RKT Piloten Angermann und Jauernik in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

StG77 Kommandeur RKT Major Orthofer














Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , Kommandeur RKT Major Orthofer | eBay


Entdecken Sie Stuka Geschwader 77 , Ju 87 , Kommandeur RKT Major Orthofer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2022)

Beier, Wilhelm, Nachtjagdgeschwader 2, in Holland





























3 x Foto, Beier, Wilhelm, Nachtjagdgeschwader 2, in Holland, 21 (G)50425 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 3 x Foto, Beier, Wilhelm, Nachtjagdgeschwader 2, in Holland, 21 (G)50425 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2022)

408TH BOMB SQUADRON Bar














WWII USAAF 408TH BOMB SQUADRON BAR PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII USAAF 408TH BOMB SQUADRON BAR PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2022)

mission markers helmet



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - US BOMBER AIRCREW WITH MISSIONS PAINTED ON HELMET | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - US BOMBER AIRCREW WITH MISSIONS PAINTED ON HELMET at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

Our Gang 24-06-1943

Lt RB Brubaker Clearwater Florida Robert B Brubaker | American Air Museum in Britain Misspelling initials



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN BOMB AIMER DURING A BOMBING MISSION OVER ENEMY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN BOMB AIMER DURING A BOMBING MISSION OVER ENEMY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

B-17E 41-9022 Alabama Exterminator II

41-9022 / Alabama Exterminator II | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies Assigned 341BS/97BG Polebrook 3/42; with C.J. Paine force landed Presque Is, ME 27/6/42; Bovingdon 8/42, used as ferry navigation a/c; transferred 546BS/384BG [BK-L] Grafton Underwood 4/6/43 as t/t & hack 8/43; 1 Base Air Depot, Burtonwood 27/7/44; Written off 25/4/45. ALABAMA EXTERMINATOR II.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2022)

CHUTA CAREY (1912-2004)















WW2 RAF PILOT CHUTA CAREY (1912-2004) PRESS PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


The pilot, known as 'Chuta' Carey ,fought at Dunkirk(1940) and the Battle of Britain (1941). Chuta Carey had a record of 28 victories. The pictured pilot, holding his plane's propeller, was Frank Reginald Carey (1912-2004).



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Unteroffizier Paul Panitz, Stabsstaffel der II./NJG1, gefallen am 5./6. Juni 1942 bei Absprung aus seiner Bf 110 E-1 "G9+FM" (Werknr. 3853 ) in Laar, bei Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.

In the book on NJG losses by Michael Balss it says that Panitz flew a Me 110 E-1 with Wnr. 3853 and coded G9 + FM and was shot down by the return fire from an enemy aircraft at Laer, 12 km. south of St. Trond in Belgium. Both Panitz and the other crewmember Gfr. Erwin Cobi jumped out, but only Cobi survived wounded. It furthermore says, that the aircraft belonged to the Stab II/NJG 1 ( Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Uffz Paul Panitz 6/NJG1 )

NJG















Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot KIA Laar Sint-Truiden Belgien 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot KIA Laar Sint-Truiden Belgien 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Feldwebel Oehm, 4./ Nachtjagdgeschwader 1,

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Belgien Zoutleeuw Sint-Truiden Leuven | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Belgien Zoutleeuw Sint-Truiden Leuven in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Feldwebel Gerhard Nowotny, II./ Nachtjagdgeschwader 1, mit Orden (ua EKI). Juli 1943 z. Leutnant befördert.
Rückseitig beschrieben: "Fw. Gerhard Nowotny, geb. 2.4.1919" + Datumstempel "14 JULI 1942"

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot m. Orden EK1 EKI 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot m. Orden EK1 EKI 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Helmut Niklas, hier als Leutnant der 6./NJG1, später zur NJG3, insgesamt 8 Luftsiege meist über Deutschland (Diepholz, Hannover, Helgoland, ...). Gefallen am 30. Januar 1944 als Oblt. der 2./NJG3 bei Absturz seiner Bf 110 G-4 ( D5+MX ) in Alten-Rheine, bei Rheine, Westfalen.

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG3 Nachtjagd Pilot Ass 8 Luftsiege - KIA Rheine 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG3 Nachtjagd Pilot Ass 8 Luftsiege - KIA Rheine 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Siegfried Ney, hier noch als Feldwebel der 4./NJG1 in 1941, D^K Orden wegen 12 Luftsiege meistens in Holland (ua nordlich Huizen, in Schlochteren ostlich Groningen, und nordlich Petten). Gefallen als Ofw. der 5./NJG2 bei Absturz seiner Bf 110 (Werknr. 3376 ) zwischen Petten und Callantsoog, Holland, am 28. März 1941.

Bf 110D-2 Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Aircrew from I/ZG 76

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG2 Nachtjagd Pilot Ass Orden KIA Petten Holland 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG2 Nachtjagd Pilot Ass Orden KIA Petten Holland 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Ofw. Walter Neuhaus der 4./NJG1, gefallen am 23. Juli 1942 beim 7./NJG3, Absturz mit Bf 110 C-4 "D5+IR" (Werknr. 3212) laut Volksbund in "Cul des Courts" = Cul-des-Sarts, bei Couvin, Belgien.

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG3 Nachtjagd Pilot KIA Cul-des-Sarts Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG3 Nachtjagd Pilot KIA Cul-des-Sarts Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 KIA Waremme Sint-Truiden Belgien 1943 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 KIA Waremme Sint-Truiden Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Portrait der Nachtjagd Bordfunker Rudolf Müller, 4./NJG1, gefallen am 10./11. April 1943 mit seinem Pilot Wilhelm Killich bei Absturz der Bf 110 G-0 "G9+FM" (Werknr. 4516 ) in Waremme, bei Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA Waremme Sint-Truiden Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA Waremme Sint-Truiden Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Peter Müller, 4./NJG1, gefallen am Morgen der 1. Januar 1945 während Unternehmen Bodenplatte bei Angriff über d. Ardennen, in Bf 110 G-4 "G9+NH" (Werknr. 160646 ). Heute in Lommel beerdigt.

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA Belgien 1945 Bodenplatte Ardennen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA Belgien 1945 Bodenplatte Ardennen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot/Bordfunker Oberfeldwebel Michel der 4. Staffel der Nachtjagdgeschwader 1
Rückseitig beschrieben: "Ofw. Michel, 4. Staffel"

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - Ofw. Michel 4./NJG1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - Ofw. Michel 4./NJG1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot/Bordfunker Gefreiter Meixner der 6. Staffel der Nachtjagdgeschwader 1
Rückseitig beschrieben: "Gefr. Meixner, 6. Staffel"

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - Gefr. Meixner 6./NJG1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - Gefr. Meixner 6./NJG1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Ludwig "Luk" Meister, RK und DK als Pilot mit 35 Luftsiege, ua als Staka der 1./NJG4, als Gruppenkommandeur der III./NJG4 und bei der NJG1. Luftsiege ua in Belgien, Luxemburg, Deutschland. Verwundet am 23. März 1944 bei Namur, Belgien, verstorben in 2011.














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot LUDWIG MEISTER Ass Luftsiege Orden NJG1 NJG4 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot LUDWIG MEISTER Ass Luftsiege Orden NJG1 NJG4 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Oberfeldwebel Günther Meinel, 4./NJG1, verwundet bei Absprung aus Dornier Do 217 N-1 "G9+FM" (Werknr. 1462) der Lt. Johannes Hager am Flugplatz Florennes, Belgien, 29./30. Mai 1943.

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 + WIA Flugplatz FLORENNES Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 + WIA Flugplatz FLORENNES Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Franz Maurer, hier noch als Gefreiter der II./NJG1, später gefallen am 24./25. Dezember 1944 als Pilot der Bf 110 G-4 "2Z+PH" (Werknr. 730341) der 1./NJG6 bei Absturz in Ursheim bei Ottingen, Bayern. Vorher auch verwundet am 3. Oktober 1944 bei Absturz seiner Bf 110 G-4 "2Z+TH" (Werknr. 180357 ) in Pfaffenhofen, Württemberg (nach dem Start durch P-47 abgeschossen).

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG6 + KIA Ursheim Ottingen Bayern 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG6 + KIA Ursheim Ottingen Bayern 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Hans Mattejat, Leutnant der 6./NJG1, gefallen am 20./21. Dezember 1943 in Budingen, bei Flugplatz St. Trond, Belgien, bei Absturz seiner Bf 110 G-4 "G9+BP" (Werknr. 740022 ). Heute in Lommel beerdigt.

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 KIA Budingen Sint-Truiden Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 KIA Budingen Sint-Truiden Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Bordfunker Hans Mayer, hier noch als Gefreiter der 5./NJG1, später verwundet (einzige Überlebende) als Unteroffizier der 11./NJG1 bei Absturz der Bf 110 G-4 "G9+FY" (Werknr. 730364) der Uffz. Gerhard Bauer in Benninghausen, bei Lippstadt, am 13./14. Februar 1945

Three 41 Squadron plots shared the destruction of an Me110 south of Paderborn just after midday on 14 February 1945, which I understand was ME110G-4, G9+FY, WNr. 730364, crewed by Uffz. Gerhard Bauer and Uffz. Rudolf Seratin, who were both killed, and Uffz. Hans Mayer, who baled out injured. 11/NJG1 loss, S of Paderborn, 14 Feb 1945 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - WIA in BENNINGHAUSEN Lippstadt 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - WIA in BENNINGHAUSEN Lippstadt 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Oberfeldwebel Walter Matschuk, 4./NJG1, gefallen am 3./4. Juli 1943 an Bord der Dornier Do 217 N-1 "G9+HM" (Werknr. 1433 ) der Oberleutnant Helmut Fuchs, bei Absturz (durch feindl. Fernnachtjäger) in Gingelom, bei Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.

NJG














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 KIA Gingelom Sint-Truiden Belgien 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 KIA Gingelom Sint-Truiden Belgien 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TigerTimon (Apr 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> StG77 Grave Pilot Beobachter Kuhlmann


Obergefreiter Ernst Kuhlmann, a Flugzeug-Mechaniker, was killed when a compressed air cylinder exploded (death card Fold3).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2022)

Oberstleutnant Petersen KG October 1942

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2022)

Gefr Franz Schmidbauer

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - HE 111 loss over Molde April 1940 I have found a He 111 H from III./LG 1, which crashed on 01. May 1940 near Island Ötteroye/N (I think, it's Overoye/N). The reason of the crash was Flak. The code of the plane is unknown.
The crew was
Lt Franz Schaefer +
Gefr Franz Schmidbauer +
Fw Friedrich Bock +
Gefr Max Dilling +














Sterbebild 2. WK Insel Otterey Norwegen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2. WK Insel Otterey Norwegen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII RAF Battle of Britain Spitfire fighter ace Pat Jamie Jameson DSO DFC*signed | eBay
> 
> View attachment 587642




Animated


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

Helmut Vogelsang 26.02.1942, Plauen 




















Foto, Flugzeugführer Helmut Vogelsang am 26.02.1942, Plauen (N)50440 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Flugzeugführer Helmut Vogelsang am 26.02.1942, Plauen (N)50440 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Fw58 Pilot Oblt. Wenck
























D175 Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Fw58 Pilot Oblt. Wenck ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie D175 Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Fw58 Pilot Oblt. Wenck ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Pilot Oblt Müller















D167 Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Me109 Pilot Oblt Müller | eBay


Entdecken Sie D167 Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Me109 Pilot Oblt Müller in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Haus 13 Theo Dullinger















D155 Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Haus 13 Theo Dullinger ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie D155 Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Haus 13 Theo Dullinger ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Me109 Pilot Hptm Kriegel +














D134 Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Me109 Pilot Hptm Kriegel + | eBay


Entdecken Sie D134 Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Me109 Pilot Hptm Kriegel + in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

1943 Oberleutnant Bernhard Balfauf Flugzeugführer Pomezia Italien 13-12-1943



















Sterbebild 2.WK 1943 Oberleutnant Flugzeugführer Pomezia Italien Fliegertod | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2.WK 1943 Oberleutnant Flugzeugführer Pomezia Italien Fliegertod in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

Hans Gest 05-10-1943














2. WK SB death card LW Pilot Orden Schlachtgeschwader Kiew 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2. WK SB death card LW Pilot Orden Schlachtgeschwader Kiew 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2022)

Leather jacket Iron cross














Luftwaffe Flieger Pilot Flugzeug Bomber Besatzung Leder Jacke Abzeichen Orden | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Flieger Pilot Flugzeug Bomber Besatzung Leder Jacke Abzeichen Orden in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

5.(H) 41 Aufklärer FW189 100. Feindflug














C870 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 5.(H) 41 Aufklärer Flugzeug FW 189 100. Feindflug | eBay


Entdecken Sie C870 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 5.(H) 41 Aufklärer Flugzeug FW 189 100. Feindflug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

5.(H) 41














C869 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 5.(H) 41 Aufklärer Flugzeug FW 189 Portrait Pilot | eBay


Entdecken Sie C869 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 5.(H) 41 Aufklärer Flugzeug FW 189 Portrait Pilot in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

5.(H) 41














C866 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 5.(H) 41 Aufklärer Flugzeug FW 189 Pilot Feindflug | eBay


Entdecken Sie C866 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 5.(H) 41 Aufklärer Flugzeug FW 189 Pilot Feindflug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 5.(H) 41
> 
> View attachment 666857
> 
> ...


Lt. 'can't read'
Lt. Filger? Filyer?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Lt. 'can't read'
> Lt. Filger? Filyer?


I am not sue but it are 2 leutenants before a fiendflug (sortie).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2022)

Joachim Müncheberg Teckel












J11 Foto LW Luftwaffenoffizier erfolgreicher Jagdfliegern JG 51 Müncheberg | eBay
J12 Foto LW Luftwaffenoffizier erfolgreicher Jagdfliegern JG 51 Müncheberg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2022)

Hans Zirngibl 

Bf 110F-2 WNr.5087 of 9./ZG 26 Crashed 1 April 1943 15km östlich Maritimo, due to engine trouble. Bf H. Zirngibl killed. Aircraft a 100% loss. Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Infomration concerning loss of Uffz. Hans Zirngibl - Afrika - 01.04.1943














STERBEBILD - Bordfunker "Zirngibl" in Zerstörergruppe - PILOT - AFRIKA - 1.4.43 | eBay


Entdecken Sie STERBEBILD - Bordfunker "Zirngibl" in Zerstörergruppe - PILOT - AFRIKA - 1.4.43 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (May 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Gefr Franz Schmidbauer
> 
> Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - HE 111 loss over Molde April 1940 I have found a He 111 H from III./LG 1, which crashed on 01. May 1940 near Island Ötteroye/N (I think, it's Overoye/N). The reason of the crash was Flak. The code of the plane is unknown.
> The crew was
> ...


*9./LG1 *Heinkel He111H-4. Shot down by naval AA fire during night attack on cruisers HMS _Birmingham, Calcutta_, and _Manchester_ off Otteröy Island and crashed off Tornes in Frænfjorden. FF Lt Franz Schäfer, BO Gefr Franz Schmidbauer, BF Fw Friedrich Bock, and BM Gefr Max Dilling all killed.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2022)

deutsche Soldatengräber im Ehrenfriedhof Lanvéoc, südlich Brest, Bretagne, Frankreich, ca. 1941. Ua Grab der Pilot Erich Gruber, Küstenfliegergruppe 406, gefallen an Flugplatz Poulmic

16.11.1940 Do 26 der Gruppe 406, Absturz kurz nach Katapultstart. Besatzung tot. (3) Oblt.z.S Helmuth Gross Lt.d.R. Otto Emmerich Stabsfeldw. Christian Graf Feldw.d.R. Heinz Hingst Feldw.d.R. Heinz Rautenberg Feldw.d.R. Erich Gruber HMA

P5+EH/795 Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Do 26 Post-Norway 1940



















Orig. Foto Grab Pilot im Friedhof LANVÉOC b. Brest Bretagne Frankreich 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Grab Pilot im Friedhof LANVÉOC b. Brest Bretagne Frankreich 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2022)

Grab der Pilot Alfred Neubold, Wettererkundungsstaffel 2, gefallen an Flugplatz Poulmic +28-08-1940

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2022)

Soldatengräber im Ehrenfriedhof Lanvéoc, südlich Brest, Bretagne, Frankreich, ca. 1941. Ua Grab der Pilot Heinrich Flossdorf, Kampfgruppe 606, gefallen an Flugplatz Poulmic

+22-12-1940

Do 17Z-3 2632 Becker, Ltn.z.S. Herbert (B)/Ott, Uffz. Karl (F) KüFlGr. 606 21-Dec-1940 Both killed in crash after striking ground upon return from sortie to Liverpool. Burned. Bm killed, Bf injured. 22-Dec per Foreman. Lfl.3/Kanal Gen.Qu.6.Abt. (mfm #2)-Vol.3; Foreman, BoB:The Forgotten Months, p.202 Fl.Pl. Brest-Süd 100% F Bm Uffz. Heinrich Flossdorf & Bf Ogefr. Johann Schmalfuss Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Do 17 Z-5 with KüFlGr 606

























Orig. Foto Grab Pilot KGr.606 im Friedhof LANVÉOC Brest Bretagne Frankreich 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Grab Pilot KGr.606 im Friedhof LANVÉOC Brest Bretagne Frankreich 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (May 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Grab der Pilot Alfred Neubold, Wettererkundungsstaffel 2, gefallen an Flugplatz Poulmic +28-08-1940
> 
> View attachment 668439
> 
> ...


Neubold was not the pilot. Full details as follows:
*Wettererkundungsstaffel 2 *Dornier Do17Z-2. Crashed on take-off on night sortie from Brest-Süd, cause not stated. FF Lt Otto-Heinrich Schmidt, BO Reg.Rat Dr Gustav-Adolf Suckstorff , and BM Obergefr Alfred Neubold all killed, BF Fw Bernhard Wilde badly injured - admitted to hospital in Châteaulin.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2022)

John Vasco said:


> Neubold was not the pilot. Full details as follows:
> *Wettererkundungsstaffel 2 *Dornier Do17Z-2. Crashed on take-off on night sortie from Brest-Süd, cause not stated. FF Lt Otto-Heinrich Schmidt, BO Reg.Rat Dr Gustav-Adolf Suckstorff , and BM Obergefr Alfred Neubold all killed, BF Fw Bernhard Wilde badly injured - admitted to hospital in Châteaulin.


Often on Ebay everybody is a pilot.. but luckely in this case more documents were added. And there is you, correcting when you feel the need . Thanks for that John.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2022)

Josef Priller (this picture of him is for me the ultimate german ace portrait )














World War Photographs - Josef Priller | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for World War Photographs - Josef Priller at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2022)

Perhaps of intrest to 

 John Vasco




























Nr.5 Wehrmacht 2.WK ww2 Foto Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Stuka Flugplatz | eBay
Nr.4 Wehrmacht 2.WK ww2 Foto Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Stuka | eBay
Nr.3 Wehrmacht 2.WK ww2 Foto Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Stuka | eBay
Nr.2 Wehrmacht 2.WK ww2 Foto Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug | eBay
Nr.6 Wehrmacht 2.WK ww2 Foto Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Stuka Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2022)

Hannes Schwaiger Catania KG30

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (May 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Perhaps of intrest to
> 
> John Vasco
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've seen them on e-bay. Bf 110 E. VERY unusual fuselage marking of just a single letter, ahead of the cross. Most likely a training unit.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2022)

Otto Haas 



















Nr 45189 Sterbebild Deutscher PG Feldwebel Flugzeugführer Orden Luftkampf 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nr 45189 Sterbebild Deutscher PG Feldwebel Flugzeugführer Orden Luftkampf 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

Ernst Udet 1930














ERNST UDET / Originalfoto (kartonierter Baryt) / Fotowerkstatt Griem um 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie ERNST UDET / Originalfoto (kartonierter Baryt) / Fotowerkstatt Griem um 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2022)

1942,SEASONS GREETINGS FROM 11TH ANTISUBMARINE SQUAD














1942,SEASONS GREETINGS FROM 11TH ANTISUBMARINE SQUAD.3.7" x 3.2" SNAPSHOT*JN | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942,SEASONS GREETINGS FROM 11TH ANTISUBMARINE SQUAD.3.7" x 3.2" SNAPSHOT*JN at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2022)

Lt Bellman 12th Service group














Lot of 7 1943 Assorted Post Flying Tigers Tsingchen China Original photographs | eBay


P 51 AND P 40 IMAGES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2022)

Oberst Baier Kommodore vom Sturzkampfgeschwader 1














6643a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Oberst Baier Kommodore vom Sturzkampfgeschwader 1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 6643a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Oberst Baier Kommodore vom Sturzkampfgeschwader 1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2022)

Seller; Pilot Leutnant Rudi Röhr der 5./NJG1 mit Orden. Gefallen am 24./25. August 1942 in seiner Bf 110 F-4 "G9+LN" (Werknr. 4657) nach Luftkampf (englische Bomber nach Feindflug ab Sint-Truiden) bei Absturz am Bahnhof Kottenforst, bei Bonn. 














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Röhr KIA Kottenforst b. Bonn 1942 Orden | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Röhr KIA Kottenforst b. Bonn 1942 Orden in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2022)

Seller; Gefreiter Hans Paul, hier noch als Bordfunker in der 6./NJG1, mit schönes Miniatur Geschwaderwappen der NJG1 am Kragen. Später als Obergefreiter der 1./NJG3 verwundet am 22./23. Oktober 1943 bei Notlandung der Bf 110 von Lt. Reinhard Keib auf Flugplatz Wunstorf, und gefallen als Unteroffizier der 8./NJG5 in Bf 110 G-4 "C9+MR" (Werknr. 730121) der Uffz. Karlheinz Beutler am 2. Februar 1945 im Raum Graudenz / Nowe / Rudzyn, Polen. 














Orig. Foto Portrait Pilot NJG1 Wappen NJG3 WIA Wunstorf NJG5 KIA Graudenz Polen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Pilot NJG1 Wappen NJG3 WIA Wunstorf NJG5 KIA Graudenz Polen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2022)

Seller; Bordfunker Wolfgang Reinicke, hier als Gefreiter und Unteroffizier-Anwärter der 6./NJG1, später gefallen als Unteroffizier der 5./NJG1 und Bordfunker der Hptm. Ludwig Bietmann in Bf 110 F-4 "G9+HN" (Werknr. 2638) am 10./11. September 1942 bei Abstruz infolge Luftkampf an der Strasse Namur-Nivelles in Marbais, Belgien. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA Marbais b. Charleroi Belgien 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA Marbais b. Charleroi Belgien 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 31, 2022)

I'm really interested to know what happened to the families of German fallen servicemen after WW2?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2022)

Depending if they were them self war criminals not much. read Wirtschaftswunder - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2022)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Jagdgeschwader 77 , Herbert Ihlefeld RKT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Hugo Otto Sperrle




















Truppenbesuch bei der Luftwaffe - Generalluftzeugmeister - weiße Uniform !!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Truppenbesuch bei der Luftwaffe - Generalluftzeugmeister - weiße Uniform !!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Fw189 5000 sortie 09-07-1943




















Orig. PRESSE Foto Focke-Wulf Fw 189 A-2 Uhu Flugzeug - 5000. Feindflug Schild | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. PRESSE Foto Focke-Wulf Fw 189 A-2 Uhu Flugzeug - 5000. Feindflug Schild in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

5.(F)/122 - 1000. Feindflug Schild 03 (?) May 1942 Ju88D-1



 Wurger
i have seen the symbol on the card before but...



















Orig. PRESSE Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug der 5.(F)/122 - 1000. Feindflug Schild | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. PRESSE Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug der 5.(F)/122 - 1000. Feindflug Schild in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

FW190 ETO ? 18-05-1944 Thursday



















Orig. PRESSE Foto Pilot in Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. PRESSE Foto Pilot in Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Appell Lehrgeschwader 1 LG1 Piloten















Orig. Foto Appell LG1 Piloten bei Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug Italien Sizilien Afrika | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Appell LG1 Piloten bei Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug Italien Sizilien Afrika in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 5.(F)/122 - 1000. Feindflug Schild 03 (?) May 1942 Ju88D-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you mean that one?






If you do ... it looks like a protection rune or health/felicity/luck/success sign because of the 1000 flights over the enemy territory . The german word "Feindflug" just means the kind of flight as memo serves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

I do mean that sign i know what fiendflug stands for ( sortie ) . It looks like a few fieseler emblems together and i am sure i seen it before but not as you descibe it i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)

I see. However I can't see any reason for using the Fieseler logo in a such sign. Certainly I may be wrong but knowning pilot's superstitions I would follow the Nordic runes or the Tarot rather. Anyway I keep my searching ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)

And ..... just found this .. it is the 5.(F)/122 emblem.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Thanks again 

 Wurger
well done.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2022)

1st Brazilian Fighter Squadron Photo At Kelly Field, Texas, July 3, 1945


















1st Brazilian Fighter Squadron Photo At Kelly Field, Texas, July 3, 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1st Brazilian Fighter Squadron Photo At Kelly Field, Texas, July 3, 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2022)

Offiziere LG2 mit Dornier Do17 Flugzeug in Frankreich 1940














Orig. Negativ Foto Offiziere LG2 mit Dornier Do 17 Flugzeug in Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Foto Offiziere LG2 mit Dornier Do 17 Flugzeug in Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2022)

Lt. Heinz Schrode NJG + 21-01-1944 Friday















WK II Sterbebild, Leutnant Nachtjagdgeschwader, Leutnant Artillerie Regiment | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK II Sterbebild, Leutnant Nachtjagdgeschwader, Leutnant Artillerie Regiment in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

OC-Y Capt Weber 8th AAF pilot in P47 fighter, England 1944



















A58, 8th AAF pilot in P47 fighter, Capt Weber England 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for A58, 8th AAF pilot in P47 fighter, Capt Weber England 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Josef Hochreiter + 20-08-1944 Sunday














sterbebild 2 wk 2 Brüder gef. 1943 und 1944. | eBay


Entdecken Sie sterbebild 2 wk 2 Brüder gef. 1943 und 1944. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

1943-10-04, I./FAG 101, Boden, Fl.Pl. Großenhain
Flugzeugführer Uffz Prechtl, Felix, +
Propellerschlag.

Matti






Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - eBay: Felix Drechtl + 04-10-43


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net


















Sterbebild - Unteroffizier und Flugzeugführer - Fliegertod - 4. Oktober 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild - Unteroffizier und Flugzeugführer - Fliegertod - 4. Oktober 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Mathias Spissauer + 12-01-1945 NJG














Sterbebild - OGefr. Nachtjagd-Geschwader - Nachtjäger - Fliegertod - 12. 1. 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild - OGefr. Nachtjagd-Geschwader - Nachtjäger - Fliegertod - 12. 1. 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

OC-Y Capt Weber 8th AAF pilot in P47 fighter, England 1944



















A58, 8th AAF ground crew & pilot in P47 fighter, England 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for A58, 8th AAF ground crew & pilot in P47 fighter, England 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Crew chief Johnny (John J ) Pollit 356th Fighter Group




















A55, 8th AAF ground crew & pilot in P47 fighter, England 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for A55, 8th AAF ground crew & pilot in P47 fighter, England 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

Foto LW Soldat Offizier Jagdflieger ME-109 FW190 Jagdflugzeug Besprechung B152 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Offizier Jagdflieger ME-109 FW190 Jagdflugzeug Besprechung B152 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2022)

General Hans Jeschonnek Flugplatz IRAKLION Kreta Griechenland 1941 notice his salute.




















Orig. Foto General Hans Jeschonnek am Flugplatz IRAKLION Kreta Griechenland 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto General Hans Jeschonnek am Flugplatz IRAKLION Kreta Griechenland 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Galland after 71 kill




















Foto - Flieger Ass A. Galland nach dem 71. Abschuss ? - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flieger Ass A. Galland nach dem 71. Abschuss ? - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Uffz. Georg Kittl + 22-04-1942 Wednesday















Sterbebild Unteroffizier Luftwaffe Sturzkampfflugzeug Stuka Ju 87 1942 WK2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Unteroffizier Luftwaffe Sturzkampfflugzeug Stuka Ju 87 1942 WK2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Oberst Oesau mit Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 607431


Walter Oesau in Straubing














Foto, Luftwaffe, Walter Oesau in Straubing (N)50478 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Luftwaffe, Walter Oesau in Straubing (N)50478 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

Hugo Otto Sperrle

Flugplatz in Norwegen


















Orig. Foto Besuch Luftwaffe General an Flugplatz in Norwegen | eBay
Orig. Foto Besuch Luftwaffe General an Flugplatz in Norwegen | eBay
Orig. Foto Besuch Luftwaffe General an Flugplatz in Norwegen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

Molders



















Foto 2.WK Werner Mölders im Jasta Flugzeug Pilot Messerschmitt 109 Staffelabz. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2.WK Werner Mölders im Jasta Flugzeug Pilot Messerschmitt 109 Staffelabz. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

1000 th feindflug ju88 100 feindflug crew



















Foto Luftwaffe 1000. Staffel Feindflug 100. Feindflug Beschriftung beachten 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe 1000. Staffel Feindflug 100. Feindflug Beschriftung beachten 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

200 feindflug Bf109















Foto Luftwaffe Wir gratulieren zum 200. Feindflug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Wir gratulieren zum 200. Feindflug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

USAAF Staff of 12th Air Force Service Command














WW2 USAAF Staff of 12th Air Force Service Command Original Photo | eBay


Special Note: None. Other Notes: Overall a nice historical photo. Size: Size given is almost always the paper size of item and not image size. Grading Standard: Circa WWII 1st Generation AKA Original Real-Photo.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Kurland cuff I think Lindner, Anton Lindner, Anton - TracesOfWar.nl




















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GERMAN AIR FORCE PILOT WEARING AWARDS - KURLAND CUFF TITLE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GERMAN AIR FORCE PILOT WEARING AWARDS - KURLAND CUFF TITLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GERMAN PILOT WEARING FLYING BADGES & KNIGHTS CROSS MEDAL | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GERMAN PILOT WEARING FLYING BADGES & KNIGHTS CROSS MEDAL at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Pori - Finnland 17.7.1944 100er Abschuss


































Foto Gruppe Luftwaffe Ritterkreuzträger und 100er Abschuss. Flugzeug Me 109. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Gruppe Luftwaffe Ritterkreuzträger und 100er Abschuss. Flugzeug Me 109. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Walter Oesau in Straubing



















Foto, Wk2, Flieger Walter Oesau Flieger in Straubing, Mai 1942 (G)50479 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Flieger Walter Oesau Flieger in Straubing, Mai 1942 (G)50479 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2022)

Oberst Marienfeld Kampfgeschwader-54 KG54














Foto WK II Oberst Marienfeld und Major Riedesel G1.52 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Oberst Marienfeld und Major Riedesel G1.52 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

Photo AAF 73rd BOMB WING B-29 BOMBER BAND 1945 SAIPAN














Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF 73rd BOMB WING B-29 BOMBER BAND 1945 SAIPAN 133 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF 73rd BOMB WING B-29 BOMBER BAND 1945 SAIPAN 133 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 29, 2022)

I wonder what were they playing???


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> I wonder what were they playing???


On a hot base in the pacific without women i think one of the famous Stones song Satisfaction

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Eichenlaubtrager Major Rudolf Schonert, the Kommodore of NJG5 ltn Jansen and bordfunker




















Foto Album Militär 1941/42 Soldatenzeit 130 Bilder sauber im Album dokumentiert | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Album Militär 1941/42 Soldatenzeit 130 Bilder sauber im Album dokumentiert in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2022)

Repro 1x aus dem Nachlass der Jagdflieger Ofw. Erwin Leibold der 3./ Jagdgeschwader 26, Ass mit 11 Luftsiege, später gefallen in 1942

Priller



























*








*

Gruppencommandant JG26














11x REPRO Negativ Foto JG26 Piloten mit Orden Bf 109 Flugzeug Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie 11x REPRO Negativ Foto JG26 Piloten mit Orden Bf 109 Flugzeug Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2022)

repro 1x aus dem Nachlass der Jagdflieger Ofw. Erwin Leibold der 3./ Jagdgeschwader 26, Ass mit 11 Luftsiege, später gefallen in 1942





















Ellen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2022)

Notice Victory Stick 1+-














4x REPRO Negativ Foto JG77 Piloten mit Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug in Norwegen | eBay


Entdecken Sie 4x REPRO Negativ Foto JG77 Piloten mit Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug in Norwegen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2022)

REPRO JG54 Jagdflieger Pilot Otto Kittel in 1944-'45 Fw 190












































7x REPRO Negativ Foto JG54 Jagdflieger Pilot Otto Kittel in 1944-'45 Fw 190 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 7x REPRO Negativ Foto JG54 Jagdflieger Pilot Otto Kittel in 1944-'45 Fw 190 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2022)

Bretagne Vannes Meucon KG100 black night cammo












Q532 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe KG100 Frankreich Bretagne Vannes Flugzeug He111 !! | eBay
Q528 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe KG100 Frankreich Bretagne Vannes Flugzeug He111Pil | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 14, 2022)

the check sweater in front of 'black 1' is Robert Menge (5./JG 77). Went to 3./JG 26 in this unit holding the fox (image post 1,323...not Leibold) Menge was KIA June 14, 1941 (around 15 vics)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

Tschech./ Polnische "PILOTEN" - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF -Isle of Men














2 x FOTO - Polen-General & "PILOTEN" - 303.(polnish) Squadron RAF -Isle of Men | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 x FOTO - Polen-General & "PILOTEN" - 303.(polnish) Squadron RAF -Isle of Men in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

Tomas Vybiral / Hurricane - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF














FOTO - FLUGZEUG-PILOT "Tomas Vybiral" / Hurricane - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG-PILOT "Tomas Vybiral" / Hurricane - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

312.(Czech) Squadron RAF















FOTO - tschech. / Englische "FLUGZEUG-PILOTEN" - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF -7 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - tschech. / Englische "FLUGZEUG-PILOTEN" - 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF -7 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

German fighter pilots in the Phoney War 1940


The Phoney War, the period labelled by the British press the Sitzkrieg, covers the period from the British and French declarations of war on 3 September 1939 till 9 May 1940, the day preceding the …




weaponsandwarfare.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Egon Mayer (19 August 1917 – 2 March 1944) was a German fighter pilot during World War II. He was credited with 102 enemy aircraft shot down in over 353 combat missions. His victories were all claimed over the Western Front. Mayer was the first fighter pilot to score 100 victories entirely on the Western Front.

Born in Konstanz, Mayer, volunteered for military service in the Luftwaffe (air force) of Nazi Germany in 1937. He was posted to Jagdgeschwader 2 (fighter wing, JG 2) in 1939. He fought in the Battle of France and claimed his first aerial victory in that campaign on 13 June 1940. Mayer was appointed squadron leader of the 7th squadron of JG 2 in June 1941. Two months later, following his 21st aerial victory, he received the Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross on 1 August 1941. In November 1942, Mayer was appointed commander of the III. Gruppe (3rd group) of JG 2.

Mayer claimed his first victories over United States Army Air Forces (USAAF) four-engine bombers on 23 November 1942. Together with fellow pilot Georg-Peter Eder, Mayer developed the head-on attack as the most effective tactic against the Allied daylight heavy combat box bomber formations. He received the Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross with Oak Leaves on 16 April 1943 after 63 victories. On 1 July 1943, he was appointed commander of JG 2. On 5 February 1944, Mayer became the first pilot on the Channel Front to reach 100 victories. He was killed in action on 2 March 1944 while leading an attack on a USAAF bomber formation; he was shot down near Montmédy, France. Mayer was posthumously awarded the Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross with Oak Leaves and Swords.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Flight Lieutenant Robert William Foster(left) chats with 49239 Flying Officer Michael Charles Hughes as he climbs out of the cockpit of his Spitfire Mk Vc following a Japanese raid over Darwin, Australia, on 22 June 1943. Both pilots had 'kills' during the raid.

The two pilots were serving with No. 54 Squadron Royal Air Force (RAF), which had joined No.1 Wing (Spitfire Wing) of the Royal Australian Air Force in mid-1942. The unit was responsible for the air defence of the Darwin area following the initially Japanese bombing of the city on 19 February 1942, weeks after their entry into the conflict through the surprise attack on US forces at Pearl Harbour in December.

No. 54 Squadron arrived in Australia on 7 September 1942 and was initially based at Richmond, New South Wales, before moving north to Nightcliff, Darwin, on 17 January 1943.

Foster got the squadron's first victory on 6 February, a Japanese Mitsubishi Dinah. Between 15 March and 6 July 1943 he destroyed four Mitsubishi Bettys, probably destroyed two others and damaged a Betty and a Zeke. He was awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross (DFC), gazetted on 13 August 1943.

He returned to England in early 1944 to take up various roles, and was released from the RAF in February 1947 after which time he resumed his pre-war career with Shell and BP. In 2009, he became Chairman of the Battle of Britain Fighter Association.

Foster died on 30th July 2014 after several months of illness. His funeral in Hastings was overflown by Hurricane R4118, which he had flown in action in the Battle of Britain.

Michael Hughes remains much more of an enigma. He survived the war and a notice in the London Gazette in 1959 suggests he had remained in the RAF until that time, at which point he relinquished his commission.

Source

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Two little Chinese boys were been adopted by a R.A.F. Spitfire Squadron stationed at Kaitak airfield, Kowloon, Hong Kong.

When the squadron took over the airfield from the Japanese, the children, who are brothers, presented themselves at the orderly-room. One could speak English, and he informed the corporal that his father had been murdered by the Japanese, and his mother was seriously ill. A visit was made to the mother, and she was told that her children would be "adopted."

She was delighted, and the station medical officer who examined her said that the news may speed her recovery. The children have been named "Big Wings" (aged eleven) and "Little Wings" (aged eight).

Source

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Waiting instructions in the briefing room, pilots on a U.S. Navy aircraft carrier relax by playing with the ship's mascot.

Shortly after this picture was taken, they were flying far above the Atlantic on a battle-mission.

Probably the USS Ranger (CV-4), July 1944.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

The crew of the "Memphis Belle" back from its 25th operational mission.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Ardon R. Ives escaping from his burning Grumman F6F-5 'Hellcat' of VF-9 fighter carrier group.

His fighter burst into flames when it hit a barrier and other planes while landing on the USS Lexington (CV-16) on the 25th February 1945.

Ardon Ives was KIA in a dogfight with Japanese fighters just a few months later on the 22nd May 1945, aged 23.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

"Night witches" Serafima Amosova, Evdokia Bershanskaya, Evdokia Nikulina.

Source

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

5 November 1943
US Navy pilots, (in front) Lieutenant (jg) Henry H. Dearing of Cleveland, Ohio, Ensign Charles W. Miller of Houston, Texas and Lieutenant (jg) Bus Alder of San Mateo, California walking toward their Grumman F6F-3 'Hellcats' aboard the aircraft carrier USS Saratoga (CV-3).

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Kiwi pilots Flying Officers Maurice Mayston, and Royce De Tourret from 485 NZ Squadron walk away from their Spitfires after returning from a mission over Normandy, shortly after D-Day.

Taken at Advanced Landing Ground Selsey, June 1944.

On D-Day, Flying Officer 'Johnnie' Houlton of No. 485 Squadron shot down the first Luftwaffe plane that day, a Junkers Ju88.
During the week after D-Day, No. 485 Sqn downed nine Luftwaffe planes without losses. 

The two ground crew in the photo are Flight Sergeant Bong'ard and Sergeant Parker.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Pilot??






'Simba' was the mascot of II/JG3

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 15, 2022)

GTX said:


> Pilot??
> 
> View attachment 677772
> 
> ...


Mmmm. Crunchy on the outside, chewy on the inside.


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

The cat wants to get into a dogfight


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Five Malta-based pilots sitting in front of two fighter aircraft at Luqa. Third and fourth from the left, respectively are, Wing Commander J K Buchanan, Commanding Officer of No. 272 Squadron RAF, and Wing Commander M M Stephens, leader of the Hal Far Fighter Wing, shortly before the end of his tour of operations. Behind them is Wing Commander P P Hanks' Supermarine Spitfire Mark VC, BR498 'PP-H', which he flew as leader of the Luqa Fighter Wing, parked in front of a Bristol Beaufighter of No. 272 Squadron RAF.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Jul 16, 2022)

GTX said:


> Pilot??
> 
> View attachment 677772
> 
> ...


In the cockpit of the 109 of Franz von Werra.


----------



## GTX (Jul 16, 2022)

Dominic Salvatore "Don" Gentile

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 16, 2022)

RNZAF No. 14 Squadron pilot, Flying Officer WJ Polson, about to enter the cockpit of Kittyhawk NZ3072 'Wairarapa Wildcat'.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 16, 2022)

WGCDR Hugh Godefroy DSO DFC of 17 Wing RCAF with his Spitfire Mk IXc HC-G (MK 341) ca. April 1944.
Source

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 16, 2022)

Men of Detachment Kuhlmey (Gefechtsverband Kuhlmey) in front of a Junkers Ju-87 Stuka dive bomber, Immola Airfield, Finland, 28 June 1944.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2022)

grave ofLtn. Gerhard Boreman Calais France














Foto WK II Wehrmacht Grab des Flieger Ltn. Gerhard Boreman Calais France K1.90 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Grab des Flieger Ltn. Gerhard Boreman Calais France K1.90 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 17, 2022)

Pilot Officer Arthur "Taffy" Clowes of No. 1 Squadron RAF, climbing into his Hawker Hurricane Mark I (P3395 "JX-B"), in a revetment at RAF Wittering, Huntingdonshire (UK), 1 October 1940.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

F/o Donaldson and crew AVS 101 sqn Lancaster P for Peter bomber crew photograph Ludford Magna RAAF nr 30 disersal 1944-1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

Hauptmann Hans Joachim Marseille / Kowalski und Baer ( Bär )















Altes Foto Hauptmann Hans Joachim Marseille / Kowalski und Baer / 2.WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Hauptmann Hans Joachim Marseille / Kowalski und Baer / 2.WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 18, 2022)

'The Black Sheep' under Major Greg 'Pappy' Boyington's leadership. Due to pilots KIA or wounded, there are only 22 of the assigned 28 pilots in the photo, plus the intel officer (Walton) and the USN flight surgeon

Front Row: William N. Case, Frank E. Walton, Stanley R. Bailey, Gregory Boyington, James M. Reames, Edwin L. Olander.
2nd Row: Paul A. Mullen, William D. Heier, Virgil G. Ray, Edwin A. Harper, Robert W. McClurg, Sanders S. Sims.
3rd Row: Christopher L. Magee, Donald J. Moore, Henry M. Bourgeois, Burney L. Tucker, Warren T. Emrich, John F. Bolt.
Back Row (L to R): John F. Begert, Robert M. Bragdon, Don.H. Fisher, Bruce J. Matheson, James J. Hill, George M. Ashmun

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2022)

1000 flighthours not returned from sortie.


















Foto Luftwaffe Piloten mit Schwimmwesten 1000 Feindflugstunden | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Piloten mit Schwimmwesten 1000 Feindflugstunden in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2022)

KG53 Graves Kg53 emblem

Heinz Haar
Willi Fuhlendorf
Paul Berning
















Foto Heldengräber Luftwaffe K.G. 53 mit Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Heldengräber Luftwaffe K.G. 53 mit Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2022)

flugplatz Bechhofen 02-1945 NJG vierling flak Mg




















Q578 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Febr. 1945 Bechhofen Nachtjagd Flugzeug Piloten ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Q578 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Febr. 1945 Bechhofen Nachtjagd Flugzeug Piloten ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Jul 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> KG53 Graves Kg53 emblem
> 
> Heinz Haar
> Willi Fuhlendorf
> ...


Fuhlendorf was groundcrew, denoted by FBK = FlughafenBetriebsKompanie.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 24, 2022)

Regarding post #1358 ,

Any idea what are those numbers with L?

L.18836 for Uffz. Haar & L.38819 for Uffz. Berning .


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2022)

I think dog tacks. Identification tacks.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2022)

Minensuchgruppe Mausi,Ungarn 1944 Karl Matula 05-10-1944 Thursday















Wk2 Sterbebild,Luftwaffe,Pilot,Minensuchgruppe Mausi,Ungarn 1944,ww2 death card | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2 Sterbebild,Luftwaffe,Pilot,Minensuchgruppe Mausi,Ungarn 1944,ww2 death card in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 25, 2022)

I visited the Bomber Command memorial in Lincoln yesterday and amongst the memorial plaques was the following, which is clearly unusual.

Does anyone know anything about him?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Ofw Jakob Granderath

26./27.12.1944
5./NJG 3
Raum Süd - Belgien
Feindflug: ja
Ju 88 G-1 Werknr.: 714393
Ofw. Jakob Granderath vermißt
Fw. Johannes Wieseler vermißt
Ogefr. Hans Ziegler vermißt
Ogefr. Emil Piontek vermißt
Vom Feindflug nicht zurückgekehrt.

a rather old note (info received before 2000) is mentioned that J.Wieseler died at Opgrimbie and is buried as unknown at the German War Cemetery at Lommel. It is possible that he was the Bordfunker of Ju88G-1 w/nr. 714393 of 5./NJG3 which went missing during the night of 26-27/12/1944. The pilot (Jakob Granderath – buried as unknown at Lommel) and the two other crewmembers (Hans Ziegler – buried as unknown at Lommel - and Emil Piontek) are also still missing.






Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Ju 88G-6 NJG 2 December 26, 1944


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net









Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Unknown bomber crash


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net























Sterbebild Ofw. Flugzeugführer Nachtkampfgeschwader Inh. vieler Auszeichnungen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Ofw. Flugzeugführer Nachtkampfgeschwader Inh. vieler Auszeichnungen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 31, 2022)

If they know their names and their info, why are they listed as MIA and Unknown?

And as a general question: Is it legally possible to do any kind of ID tests (DNA, for example) to the bones? Pretty sure they might have some relatives!


----------



## John Vasco (Jul 31, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> If they know their names and their info, why are they listed as MIA and Unknown?
> 
> And as a general question: Is it legally possible to do any kind of ID tests (DNA, for example) to the bones? Pretty sure they might have some relatives!


I'll try to answer this as best I can.
Initially, they would have been recorded in Luftwaffe records as not having returned from a 'Feindflug'. That would certainly have been via the loss returns submitted to the Quartermaster's section of the German Air Ministry. At unit level a 'Namentliche Verlustmeldung' (Names loss list) should also have been completed for the missing crew. BUT, at that time of the war, and with the Germans in retreat, it might not have been done, or it would have simply stated 'missing'. The bodies obviously were found, and if they were found by locals, almost certainly buried without them knowing who the aircrew were. To the Luftwaffe, they were simply missing, with no idea of where they came down, and ergo no correlation to their actual burial.
That's my best shot at it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2022)

William Hastings P-51D-15-NA 44-15613 Peaches 336th Fighter Squadron, 4th Fighter Group
























WWII US Pilot Portrait - IDd - 336th Fighter Squadron, 4th Fighter Group | eBay


<br /><br /><p>Offered is a nice portrait of a WW2 pilot, showing him in his cockpit.</p><br /><p>Written on the reverse, it says Lt. William Hastings.</p><br /><p>Research shows this is probably Lt William Hastings of Washington Court House, Ohio. He flew 21 missions as a P-51 Mustang pilot...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> And as a general question: Is it legally possible to do any kind of ID tests (DNA, for example) to the bones?


They do that often. Posted an item not that long ago of a RAF crew that was id that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

USAF P-51B Mustang ACE 5 Japanese kills pilot Pacific


D
 Dana Bell
you know this guy?















Original Photograph USAF P-51B Mustang ACE 5 Japanese kills pilot Pacific | eBay


And a P-51 Mustangs with 5 Japanese flags on it denoting an Ace. I n good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Aug 2, 2022)

Sorry, Snautzer,

I can't place the face. I suspect he was in the CBI - I can't remember any B/C models being flown in SoPac, SWPA, or CentPac. That narrows the search to the 23rd, 51st, and 311th fighter groups or possibly the 5318th Provisional Unit/1st Air Commando Group.

With all the interest in aces and their aircraft, I'm surprised we haven't seen more photos of this pilot.

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2022)

Stanley E Chappele p-51

Assigned to 38FS, 55FG, 8AF USAAF. 16 x combat missions. Bailed out due to mechanical failure 19-Mar-45 rescued by civilian and then by Air Sea Rescue Returned to Duty (RTD).
Failed to Return (FTR) fighter support to Lippstadt in P-51 44-72080 shot down by Me109 crashed near Soest 24-Mar-45 Prisoner of War (POW) MACR 13438.

Awards: POW, WWII Victory, EAME.



















Original Photograph US Army Air Force P-51 Fighter Pilot portrait photo named | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Photograph US Army Air Force P-51 Fighter Pilot portrait photo named at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2022)

8th Air Force P-51 Pilot name Snell



















Original Photo 8th Air Force P-51 Mustang fighter Pilot portrait named ID'd | eBay


Very nice photo. Examiner stamp on the back. I n good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2022)

A question in my mind:

Are these photos (in general) belong to the family / Friend's of these guys? Or come from Collectors / veterans? Or by other sources? Most likely journalists!

Is there anyway, legally or illegally, to give these items (photos, medals, ect.)to the family of rightful owner?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2022)

1./Nahaufklärungsgruppe 2














Luftwaffe Pilot Fliegerass mit Schwimmweste 1./Nahaufklärungsgruppe 2 (S778) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Pilot Fliegerass mit Schwimmweste 1./Nahaufklärungsgruppe 2 (S778) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Johannes "Hannes" Trautloft command car kill board absschussen



















Foto Luftwaffe Trautloft Kommandowagen Staffelwappen Luftsiege | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Trautloft Kommandowagen Staffelwappen Luftsiege in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Aug 7, 2022)

I might be wrong, but was he one of early WW2 Aces? Sometime between Spanish Civil War and Barbarossa, I mean.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> I might be wrong, but was he one of early WW2 Aces? Sometime between Spanish Civil War and Barbarossa, I mean.











Hannes Trautloft - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





A very good and well liked commander who was famous for looking after his pilots.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2022)

Hermann Weber +08-12-1941 Afrika 














origi. Sterbebild Afrika 1941 Messerschmitt ME 109 Zerstörer Geschwader 26 H.W. | eBay


Entdecken Sie origi. Sterbebild Afrika 1941 Messerschmitt ME 109 Zerstörer Geschwader 26 H.W. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

Hans Bauer NJG Gunner 19-09-1944 near Budapest















original Sterbebild Dead Card 2.WK. Bordschütze Nachtjagd Geschw. Budapest 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie original Sterbebild Dead Card 2.WK. Bordschütze Nachtjagd Geschw. Budapest 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2022)

NAG 3 (3rd Short-range Reconnaissance Wing) 4000 Feindflug


































Foto WK II Lufwaffe Nachtjagdgeschwader 4000 Feindflug NAG 3 Orden #96 | eBay
Foto WK II Lufwaffe Nachtjagdgeschwader 4000 Feindflug NAG 3 #96 | eBay
Foto WK II Lufwaffe Nachtjagdgeschwader 4000 Feindflug Pilot NAG 3 #96 | eBay
Foto WK II Lufwaffe Nachtjagdgeschwader 4000 Feindflug NAG 3 Feier #96 | eBay
Foto WK II Lufwaffe Verleihung 3 DK #96 | eBay
Foto WK II Lufwaffe Nachtjagdgeschwader 4000 Feindflug NAG 3 Orden #96 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net




1941-03-12, 4./JG 54, Bf 109E-4/B, 3911, 8 weiße, Nördlich Cherbourg, Absturz in See um 15.40 Uhr infolge Flakbeschuß. Bruch 100 %. 
Flugzeugführer Uffz Helmberger, Simon, vermißt














Sterbebild 2.wk Unteroffizier. u. Flugzeugführer in einem Jagdgeschwader. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2.wk Unteroffizier. u. Flugzeugführer in einem Jagdgeschwader. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

139 sqn PFF crew photograph pilot D G W Tayler DFC f/l Drew nav

























original ww2 raf 139 sqn PFF crew photograph pilot D G W TAYLER DFC f/l drew nav | eBay


original ww2 raf 139 sqn PFF crew photograph pilot D G W TAYLER DFC f/l drew nav, see other listings



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

1944-07-16, 10.(Pz)/SG 9, Hs 129 B-2, 141973, F weiße, Nördlich Wolkasuszanska (Pl.Qu. 41 672), Absturz und Aufschlagbrand infolge Flakbeschuß. Bruch 100 %.
Flugzeugführer Uffz Bayrle, Karl, + Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Loss details required July 16th 1944














Sterbebild 2.wk Uffz. Flugzeugführer in einer Schlachtfliegerstaffel. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2.wk Uffz. Flugzeugführer in einer Schlachtfliegerstaffel. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

Albert Scheidig DK- und RK-Trägers 1./(F)122














Portaitfoto RK-Träger Lw Scheidig mit Autogramm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Portaitfoto RK-Träger Lw Scheidig mit Autogramm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Capt Walter S McGill grave and funeral 468th Bombardment Group Hellbirds













































WW2 Hellbirds Funeral photos | eBay


<p>WW2 Hellbirds Funeral photos. </p><p>See all 7 photos </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2022)

Cross City AF FL P-47 Cushman Scooter, Lt Peck killed June 1943



















1943 WWII Cross City AF FL photo airplane, Cushman Scooter, Lt Peck killed June | eBay


Photos start out at Keesler Field, Bilox, MS in 1942, then later in 1942 Sarasota Army Air Field, Fl.1943 finds Louie at Cross City Army Airfield, Fl, Album put together by his wife Josephine. SEE Size in condition box above.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2022)

Josef Landwehr Nacht fern aufklarer died 10-08-1944 Breslau

1944-08-10, 4./Erg.FAGr., Do 17M, 2232, Tempelfeld, Krs. Brieg, Unbekannt. Bruch 100 %.
Flugzeugführer Uffz Landwehr, Josef, +
Beobachter Uffz Kerig, Johann, +
Bordfunker Ogfr Joachim, Bruno, +

Matti





Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - of Uffz. Josef Landwehr - Nacht Fernaufklarer Geschwader - 10.08.1944


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2022)

Stubendorf 1944 Geburtstagfeier RKT Major Nöske mit Luftwaffen Ehrenpokal 


Nöske Woldenga Bismarck Bischoff Karlstedt Richter Falley


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 24, 2022)

Guy on the right is acting like he doesn't know these people.


----------



## special ed (Aug 24, 2022)

He came for the free wind.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

RAF Third Tactical Air Force












Rare WW2 RAF Tactical Air Force Burma Hawker Hurricane Fighter Group Photograph | eBay



2ZUAAOSwPXpjBKRH
WW2 RAF Tactical Air Force Burma Hawker Hurricane Group Signed 8x6” Photograph ￼ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Aug 26, 2022)

_





On 15 April 1941, Adolf Galland flew to Le Touquet (France) with this charming basket of lobster and champagne, gifts for Generalmajor Theo Osterkamp on his birthday. Feeling the itch, he took his wingman on a detour towards England looking for some hunting. Near Dover, he found some Spitfires. Of them, Galland claimed three (2 confirmed, 1 unconfirmed); they became his 60th and 61st aerial victory.. In fact, only one Spitfire was destroyed; the other two, damaged, made successful forced landings. He didn't end scot-free either: his Emil's undercarriage was damaged and dropped down. Seeing that, one of the Spitfire pilots (the also larger than life Flt Lt Paddy Finucane) also claimed Galland as a victory. The usual overclaiming of fighter pilots. Nonplussed our hero landed at Le Touquet and delivered the undamaged goods to Osterkamp.

Fastening the Siemens-Halske throat microphones of that neat LKpN101 "Netzkopfhabe" mess helmet, Brazilian cigar, fancy handkerchief and flashy wristwatch. Dandy as usual._

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2022)

Udet Galland Molders














1078, Foto Postkarte 3 Flieger mit Schirmmütze schöne Aufnahme ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1078, Foto Postkarte 3 Flieger mit Schirmmütze schöne Aufnahme ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

Captain Robert rob Arnold 468th Bomb Group B-29 Bomber Pilot KIA Over Japan 1945
























Bargain Lot (2) Photos: 468th Bomb Group B-29 Bomber Pilot KIA Over Japan 1945! | eBay


Take care.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

Joh. Waldhauser +13-03-1942














STERBEBILD-STAFFELKAPITÄN-STUKA-GESCHWADER-RKT-GOLDENE FRONTFLUGSPANGE--FREISING | eBay


Entdecken Sie STERBEBILD-STAFFELKAPITÄN-STUKA-GESCHWADER-RKT-GOLDENE FRONTFLUGSPANGE--FREISING in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

Franz Braun + 16-04-43














STERBEBILD---FLUGZEUGFÜHRER-ORDEN---1943-AFRIKA-----FREISING | eBay


Entdecken Sie STERBEBILD---FLUGZEUGFÜHRER-ORDEN---1943-AFRIKA-----FREISING in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

Karlheinz Muller Bordfunker Ek 1&2,Frontflugspange Kampfgeschwader 1943
















2.WK Sterbebild-Bordfunker Ek 1&2,Frontflugspange Kampfgeschwader 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2.WK Sterbebild-Bordfunker Ek 1&2,Frontflugspange Kampfgeschwader 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

Fritz Fritzlehner + 17-08-1943 Antwerpen Operation Double Strike – Wikipedia

















Sterbebild Death Card Foto Jagdflieger Operation Double Strike 17.8.1943 Me 109 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Death Card Foto Jagdflieger Operation Double Strike 17.8.1943 Me 109 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Galland Oesau Schnell



















Pressefoto von Galland, Oesau, Ihlefeld und Schnell bei Verleihung Schw. bzw. EL | eBay


Entdecken Sie Pressefoto von Galland, Oesau, Ihlefeld und Schnell bei Verleihung Schw. bzw. EL in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Major Oesau und Hauptmann Leie, JG2 Richthofen















Privatfoto Major Oesau und Hauptmann Leie, Jagdgeschwader 2 „Richthofen“ | eBay


Entdecken Sie Privatfoto Major Oesau und Hauptmann Leie, Jagdgeschwader 2 „Richthofen“ in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Hans-Joachim Marseille Ufa Palast Martuba ( a ufa cinema in Martuba an airfield at the time )














125120, Foto Jagdflieger MARSEILLE in Afrika, JG 27, Jagdgeschwader 27, TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie 125120, Foto Jagdflieger MARSEILLE in Afrika, JG 27, Jagdgeschwader 27, TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

Priller ?














Kampfflugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 – Jagdgeschwader 5 – Foto 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Kampfflugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 – Jagdgeschwader 5 – Foto 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

78th Fighter Group 8th Air Force





























*PHOTOS* 78th Fighter Group 8th Air Force P-51 Mustang Photo Lot - Originals! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTOS* 78th Fighter Group 8th Air Force P-51 Mustang Photo Lot - Originals! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

Dominic Salvatore " Don " Gentile Shangri-La















*PHOTO* P-51 Mustang Ace Don Gentile in Combat - 4th Fighter Group | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* P-51 Mustang Ace Don Gentile in Combat - 4th Fighter Group at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

Rudolf Albert Schmidt Orden EK1+2 + 15-02-1942 Stuka














Sterbebild Wehrmacht Unteroffizier LW STUKA-Geschw. Pilot Orden EK1+2 FFSiS 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Wehrmacht Unteroffizier LW STUKA-Geschw. Pilot Orden EK1+2 FFSiS 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## GTX (Sep 4, 2022)

The boss of the Groupe de Chasse I/8 2nd Escuadrille, Capitane Adrien Astier, boards his MB.152 (nº 545) on the morning of 10 May, 1940. Thirty minutes later, after he'd downed a Do 17, Astier lost his life, shot down by a Bf 109E flown by Olt. Wolfgang Lippert (3./JG 53).

Source

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2022)

Piloten der II./N.J.G.1 bei Beerdigung der Gruppenkommandeur und Fliegerass Walter Ehle im Ehrenfriedhof am Schloss Piteurs in Brustem, bei Flugplatz Sint-Truiden (St. Trond), Belgien, November 1943





















Orig. Foto Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Beerdigung Friedhof SINT-TRUIDEN Trond Belgien | eBay
Orig. Foto Beerdigung Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Friedhof SINT-TRUIDEN Trond Belgien | eBay
Orig. Foto Beerdigung Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Friedhof SINT-TRUIDEN Trond Belgien | eBay
Orig. Foto Beerdigung Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Friedhof SINT-TRUIDEN Trond Belgien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

85th Fighter Squadron Elisted Members Club Card Flying Skull Insignia 



















WW2 85th Fighter Squadron Elisted Members Club Card Flying Skull Insignia Rare | eBay


Black and White. Rare Find. Overall good condition. The 85th Squadron insignia, the Flying Skull, was designed by Corporal Joseph Pumphrey in July 1942. The insignia, with its white death’s head and yellow wings in a field of blue, is symbolic of winged death and destruction to be inflicted on...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

Alois Bogner + 18-08-1941 Kirowograd UKR Aufklärer Pilot 3.(H)/32 + Lazarett 
























Orig. Sterbebild Aufklärer Pilot 3.(H)/32 + Lazarett KIROWOGRAD Ukraine 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Sterbebild Aufklärer Pilot 3.(H)/32 + Lazarett KIROWOGRAD Ukraine 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

104 Squadron RAF, Royal Air Force Abu Sueir, Avro Lancaster, december 1945 r for roger crew



















WW2 photo 104 Squadron RAF, Royal Air Force Abu Sueir, Avro Lancaster, 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 photo 104 Squadron RAF, Royal Air Force Abu Sueir, Avro Lancaster, 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Pilot Oblt. Brendel JG51 bei 50. Luftsieg Russland 1943














Riesen REPRO Foto Pilot Oblt. Brendel JG51 Fw190 bei 50. Luftsieg Russland 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Riesen REPRO Foto Pilot Oblt. Brendel JG51 Fw190 bei 50. Luftsieg Russland 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

Kurt Haldy 2./Erg + 22-04-1942 westen














Sterbebrief Me 109 Pilot Kurt Haldy aus Trier 2./Erg.-Jagdgeschwader Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebrief Me 109 Pilot Kurt Haldy aus Trier 2./Erg.-Jagdgeschwader Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2022)

_ Franz Weissenburger ruht auf der Kriegsgräberstätte in Champigny-St.Andre.

Endgrablage: Block 3 Grab 325
Weissenburger Franz
Dienstgrad: Unteroffizier
Geburtsdatum: 22.05.1919
Todes-/Vermisstendatum: 03.11.1942
Champigny+im+Winter.JPG
Champigny-St.Andre (Frankreich) "














2. WK seltens SB 1942 Fliegertod Jagdflieger Uniform Fliegerbrille TOP !!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2. WK seltens SB 1942 Fliegertod Jagdflieger Uniform Fliegerbrille TOP !!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de




_


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

10./KG3 Ernst Klingohr Bordfunker + 16-02-1944














Sterbebild 1944 : LW Funker – 10. / KG 3 „Blitz“ – Kampfgeschwader Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 1944 : LW Funker – 10. / KG 3 „Blitz“ – Kampfgeschwader Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

Wolfgang Schnaufer ua der NJG1 und NJG4. Insgesamt 121 Luftsiege in "nur" 164 Feindflüge ua über Belgien, Holland und Frankreich. An Orden ua R^K mit Brill. Hier noch als Leutnant im II./NJG1, ca. 1943.















Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Ass Wolfgang SCHNAUFER Orden Luftsiege | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Ass Wolfgang SCHNAUFER Orden Luftsiege in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

t Leutnant Helmut Schmoll der 5./NJG1. Verwundet am 16. August 1943 in Klemm 35 E "DD+CC" (Werknr. 4132) bei Übungsflug in Filly, zwisschen La Roche-en-Ardennes und Houffalize, Ardennen, Belgien














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot WIA b. HOUFFALIZE Ardennen Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot WIA b. HOUFFALIZE Ardennen Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

Pilot Leutnant Schmidt der 6./NJG1














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Offizier 6./NJG1 Leutnant Schmidt | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Offizier 6./NJG1 Leutnant Schmidt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

Nachtjagd Bordfunker Gefreiter Herbert Schmidt der NJG1. Verwundet als Bofu der Lt. Karl-Heinz Brandes (4./NJG1) am 6./7. Januar 1942 bei Absturz in Wendisch Evern in Bf 110 E-2 "G9+GM" (Werknr. 2462). Gefallen als Bofu der Uffz. Walter Sjuts (11./NJG1) ostlich Arnheim, Holland, am 17./18. September 1944 (Unternehmen Market Garden!) in Bf 110 G-4 "G9+HY" (Werknr. 740358). Heute in Ysselsteyn beerdigt.














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot mit Orden KIA bei ARNHEM Holland 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot mit Orden KIA bei ARNHEM Holland 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

Pilot Uffz. Walter Schienbein, Pilot der 2./NJG1 (später auch 3./NJG100 im Osten). Ass mit 4 Luftsiege, ua Wellington IV der RAF 214 Sqn. über Boshoven zwischen Deurne und Helmond ostlich Eindhoven, Holland, am 15. April 1942. Verwundet am 5. Mai 1942 bei Landung am Flugplatz Venlo, Holland.














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Ass WIA Flugplatz VENLO Holland 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Ass WIA Flugplatz VENLO Holland 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

Pilot Werner Saerbeck, hier noch als Unteroffizier der 4./NJG1, später gefallen als Feldwebel der 4./NJG5 mit seiner Bf 110 G-4 "C9+BM (Werknr. 140035) bei Absturz in "Unpolsch"(?) bei Crailsheim am 25./26. Juli 1944














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG5 NJG1 Nachtjagd Bf 110 Pilot - KIA bei CRAILSHEIM 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG5 NJG1 Nachtjagd Bf 110 Pilot - KIA bei CRAILSHEIM 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2022)

Oberfeldwebel Heinz Scheithauer 7./ K.G. 55 aus Katowitz

the He 111 WNr. 2692 is listed in the GQM loss return 30 Aug 1940, item 27:
28.8. III./KG 55 Feindflug, Ort: bei Versailles, Ursache: Absturz nach Start, He 111 P WNr. 2692 100%. 5 Tote (Besatzung Lt Nützel). Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - 7/KG55 casualty 28 - 08 - 40














Foto WK II Oberfeldwebel Heinz Scheithauer 7./ K.G. 55 aus Katowitz J1.27 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Oberfeldwebel Heinz Scheithauer 7./ K.G. 55 aus Katowitz J1.27 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

Ewald Brinkmann + 03-12-1943 NJG















Sterbebild 2.Wk , Uffz./Nachtjagdstaffel , Ek2 , 3.12.1943 , Abschuß bei Erfurt | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2.Wk , Uffz./Nachtjagdstaffel , Ek2 , 3.12.1943 , Abschuß bei Erfurt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2022)

OFw Liebscher, 3./KG100 3 Staffel















Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100 3 Staffel, Gemütlich eine Rauchen, He 111 (G)50574 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100 3 Staffel, Gemütlich eine Rauchen, He 111 (G)50574 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

Picture of OFw Liebscher, KG100 














Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, im Cockpit einer Heinkel He 111 (G)50576 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, im Cockpit einer Heinkel He 111 (G)50576 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2022)

OFw Liebscher, KG100, 500 Feindflug der Staffel


























Foto, Luftwaffe, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, 500 Feindflug der Staffel (G)50580 | eBay
Foto, Luftwaffe, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, 500 Feindflüge werden gefeiert (G)50580 | eBay
Foto, Wk2, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, Feierlichkeit an der Heinkel He111 (G)50580 | eBay
Foto, Luftwaffe, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, 500 Feindflüge werden gefeiert 1(G)50580 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2022)

Zauner, Franz - TracesOfWar.com







www.tracesofwar.com


















Foto Militär Luftwaffe Hauptmann RK Träger Franz Zauner, Foto 9 cm x 13,5 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Militär Luftwaffe Hauptmann RK Träger Franz Zauner, Foto 9 cm x 13,5 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2022)

OFw Liebscher mit Wintermütze, KG100 














Foto, Luftwaffe, OFw Liebscher mit Wintermütze, KG 100 (G)50580 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Luftwaffe, OFw Liebscher mit Wintermütze, KG 100 (G)50580 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

NJG4 Wilhelm Herget 














schönes Foto - Herget Crew - Größe ca 8 x 13 cm LUFTWAFFE WK WW (LL10561) | eBay


Entdecken Sie schönes Foto - Herget Crew - Größe ca 8 x 13 cm LUFTWAFFE WK WW (LL10561) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

Fw190 doptank














Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 , Focke Wulf 190 Wappen Gruppe Geschwader Tanks | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 , Focke Wulf 190 Wappen Gruppe Geschwader Tanks in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nachtjagd Offizier Friedrich SCHWAB Pilot NJG1 NJG3 NJG101














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Offizier Friedrich SCHWAB Pilot NJG1 NJG3 NJG101 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Offizier Friedrich SCHWAB Pilot NJG1 NJG3 NJG101 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Obergefreiter Konrad Steyer der 6./NJG1, gefallen am 25. November 1943 in seiner Bf 110 E-2 "G9+FN" (Werknr. 4450) in Kortenbos, bei Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.











Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Orden + KIA Sint-Truiden Belgien 1943 | eBay
Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Orden + KIA Sint-Truiden Belgien 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nachtjagd Flieger Werner Stenzel, hier noch bei der II./NJG1, später als Unteroffizier und Bordfunker der Lt. Ernst Hövermann verwundet am 14./15. Oktober 1944 bei Absturz der Junkers Ju 88 G-1 "4R+BD" (Werknr. 712323 ) in Avenwedde bei Gütersloh / Bielefeld, im Luftkampf mit 85. Squadron RAF (Pilot Sqn.Ldr. B.A. Burbank in Mosquito)














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker NJG1 NJG2 - WIA Gütersloh 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker NJG1 NJG2 - WIA Gütersloh 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nachtjagd Obergefreiter Gerhard Schulze, hier noch als Bordfunker der Leutnant Wilhelm Henseler (D^K & E^P Orden) der 4./NJG1. Später als Uffz. gefallen bei der Stab II./NJG1 in Bf 110 G-4 "G9+EC" (Werknr. 440267 ) der Hptm. Erich Frey in Belgien.















Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Bf 110 Bordfunker NJG1 - KIA Belgien 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Bf 110 Bordfunker NJG1 - KIA Belgien 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nachtjagd Pilot Helmut Schuppan, hier noch als Unteroffizier der 4./NJG1, später auch Feldwebel in der 2./NJG3. Zwei Luftsiege. Gefallen am 18./19. Februar 1943 in seiner Dornier Do 217 J-2 "D5+CK" (Werknr. 1258 ) der 2./NJG3 bei Absturz in Georgsheil, westlich Aurich














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG3 + KIA Georgsheil bei AURICH 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG3 + KIA Georgsheil bei AURICH 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Erwin Schulze der 6./NJG1, mit schönes Miniatur Geschwaderwappen der NJG1 am Kragen, gefallen am 8./9. Dezember 1941 bei Überschlag der Bf 110 E-1 "G9+CP" (Werknr. 3479 ) der Lt. Hans-Jörg Birkenstock am Flugplatz Stade.














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot mit NJG1 Wappen Orden - KIA Stade 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot mit NJG1 Wappen Orden - KIA Stade 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Peter Schreiner, hier noch bei der 4./NJG1, später Bordfunker der Oblt. Wolfgang Knieling (Ass mit 7 Luftsiege, E^P) bei der Stab III./NJG6. Gefallen am 8. August 1944 nach Verwundung am 7./8. Juli 1944 in Bf 110 G-4 "2Z+BD" (Werknr. 7300084 ) bei Luftkampf in Mittergoitsch(?) bei Graz, Österreich














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG6 KIA Graz Österreich 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG6 KIA Graz Österreich 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Erich Schreiber, hier mit schönes NJG1 Geschwaderwappen am Kragen in ca. 1940. Er war feste Bordfunker der Nachtjagd Ass Hans Rasper (7 Luftsiege) und folgte ihm vom 4./NJG1 nach 5./NJG2 und letztens 6./NJG101. Gefallen am 6./7. September 1943 in Dornier Do 217-J (Werknr. 1335 ) der Lt. Rasper infolge Bordwaffenbesch*ss über Landsberg














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot m. NJG1 Wappen Orden KIA NJG101 Landsberg | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot m. NJG1 Wappen Orden KIA NJG101 Landsberg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Rudolf Schoenert ua der NJG1, NJG2 und letztens Kdr. der NJG5. Insgesamt 65 Luftsiege, davon die Hälfte im Westen. An Orden ua R^K mit E^L. Hier als Leutnant der 4./NJG1 in 1941














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Ass Rudolf SCHOENERT Orden 65 Luftsiege | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Ass Rudolf SCHOENERT Orden 65 Luftsiege in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot / Bordfunker Schöpe der II./NJG1














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker Schöpe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker Schöpe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Friedrich Schöpwinkel der 5./NJG1. Gefallen als Bordfunker der Uffz. Franz Westphal am 29. November 1943 bei Absturz der Bf 110 G-4 "G9+HM" (Werknr. 5573 ) in Büllingen, ostlich Malmedy, Ardennen, Belgien.














Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot KIA Büllingen Ardennen Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 Nachtjagd Pilot KIA Büllingen Ardennen Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Bätcher Crew - Ritterkreuzträger



















schönes Foto - Bätcher Crew - Ritterkreuzträger (LL10570) | eBay


Entdecken Sie schönes Foto - Bätcher Crew - Ritterkreuzträger (LL10570) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Rolf Nacke - Ritterkreuzträger KG76




















schönes Foto - Rolf Nacke - Ritterkreuzträger (LL10576) | eBay


Entdecken Sie schönes Foto - Rolf Nacke - Ritterkreuzträger (LL10576) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## John Vasco (Sep 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Obergefreiter Konrad Steyer der 6./NJG1, gefallen am 25. November 1943 in seiner Bf 110 E-2 "G9+FN" (Werknr. 4450) in Kortenbos, bei Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.
> 
> View attachment 688729
> 
> ...


The first photo shows him as a Feldwebel by his collar patches.

The second photo shows him with the earlier rank of Gefreiter.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

1st Canadian crew to bomb Germany 1941



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -1st Canadian Bomber Crew About To Bomb Germany | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

Staffelkapitän Hauptm. Horst Grosse FFS Gold Ehrenpokal kia 14-04-1944

D-EKUA

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2022)

383rd Fighter Squadron w/ P-51 Mustang



















Large B&W Photo & Negative of Pilots From 383rd Fighter Squadron w/ P-51 Mustang | eBay


Both the photograph and the negative I believe are reproductions of an original.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2022)

Rudolf Engelbuzeder aus Niederneukirchen, Uffz. und Pilot der 5./ Nachtjagdgeschwader 5, gefallen am 22 Mai 1944 bei Absturz in Kohlstädt bei Bad Lippspringe,

22-05-1944 +





























Orig. Sterbebild Nachtjagd Pilot NJG5 + Kohlstädt b. Bad Lippspringe 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Sterbebild Nachtjagd Pilot NJG5 + Kohlstädt b. Bad Lippspringe 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2022)

Rupert Ehrenleitner, Unteroffizier und Pilot der Luftwaffe, gefallen am 24. Mai 1944 bei Absturz infolge Zusammenstoss in Steinamanger (Szombathely), Ungarn

+ 24-05-1944














Orig. Sterbebild Pilot + Flugplatz STEINAMANGER Szombathely Ungarn 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Sterbebild Pilot + Flugplatz STEINAMANGER Szombathely Ungarn 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2022)

Ritterkreuzträger Me110 any idea who 

 John Vasco
?














schönes Foto - Luftwaffe 2.WK WW2 Ritterkreuzträger (LL10710) | eBay


Entdecken Sie schönes Foto - Luftwaffe 2.WK WW2 Ritterkreuzträger (LL10710) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2022)

Ritterkreuzträger Bf109 















schönes Foto - Luftwaffe 2.WK WW2 Ritterkreuzträger (LL10711) | eBay


Entdecken Sie schönes Foto - Luftwaffe 2.WK WW2 Ritterkreuzträger (LL10711) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## John Vasco (Oct 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ritterkreuzträger Me110 any idea who
> 
> John Vasco
> ?
> ...


Don't recognise the face.

I'm thinking night-fighter with all of the ordinance immediately behind him.

Also, the spinner points to an 'F' or 'G' variant.

Edit: the reverse of the photo says 'Johnen'. So probably Wilhelm Johnen, a famous night fighter ace.





Wilhelm Johnen - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2022)

333 Squadron Bellowsfield HI. Capt J.E. Wolf 1st Pilot to shoot MAITA 




















WWII 333 Squadron Bellowsfield HI. Capt J.E. Wolf 1st Pilot to shoot MAITA photo | eBay


WWII 333rd Squadron Bellowsfield HI. Capt J.E. Wolf 1st Pilot to shoot down a Japanese plane with Rocket Guns. MAITA photo mounted 9 3/4" x 7 5/8" Original B&W photo, as shown. Historical Rarity .



www.ebay.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2022)

Fredy Renzel 14-05-1943

14.5. I./LG 1 Feindflug, Ort: Decimomannu/Sardinien, Ursache: Absturz, Aufschlagbrand, Ju 88 A-4 trop WNr. 140265 100%.
F Uffz Distel, Franz †
B Uffz Allgeier, Reinhold †
Bf Uffz Renzel, Friedrich †
Bs Obgfr Pannkuche, Horst †.






Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Information concerning the loss of Uffz. Franz Gistl - killed 14.05.1943


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net




















Sterbebild F. Renzel Uffz u. Bordfunker Sturzkampfbomber Geschwader Montabaur | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild F. Renzel Uffz u. Bordfunker Sturzkampfbomber Geschwader Montabaur in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

55th fighter group, 343rd fighter squadron 9 victories - 3 aerial, 6 ground















Wow! Color Photo Boeing NKC-135 8x10 Side View USAF Late 1990s | eBay


The cast, beautifully sculpted, deeply detailed Command Pilot Wings are a rare Late WII to early Vietnam War example, only marked Sterling on the reverse and "19S". The clutch backs work fine. There is no tarnish on the wings that I could discern..



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

german Fw190 droptank















6 x WK II Fliegerfotos, incl. Me 109 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 6 x WK II Fliegerfotos, incl. Me 109 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

Capt Fred Brown 401st 1944 SFX/1SF (ex 401st BG). P-51D 44-13709 YF-H "Frances Ann














US Army 1944 - Foto+Negativ - Flieger Capt. Fred Brown | eBay


Entdecken Sie US Army 1944 - Foto+Negativ - Flieger Capt. Fred Brown in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

Josef Esper + 30-11-1943 Fernaufklärer Wiesbaden Südfriedhof Ulmen Eifel Fliegertod














Sterbebild 2. WK Fernaufklärer Wiesbaden Südfriedhof Ulmen Eifel Fliegertod | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2. WK Fernaufklärer Wiesbaden Südfriedhof Ulmen Eifel Fliegertod in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

KG55 220 mission pilot 4000 mission KG 55 together 3-10-1943 Kirowograd



















Press Photo: Luftwaffe KG.55 Bomber Aircrew Celebrate 200th Mission; KIROWOGRAD! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Press Photo: Luftwaffe KG.55 Bomber Aircrew Celebrate 200th Mission; KIROWOGRAD! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

US MARINE AERIAL PHOTO SQUADRON 254 15-01-1944 Crew 8














WW2 US MARINE AERIAL PHOTO SQUADRON 254 Flight Crew 8 YAWN PATROL Jan 15 1944 | eBay


8 X 10 Historic Photo, names of squadron members written on each image. I know nothing about the history of this photo, it was in a box of items I purchased at a sale. It is an original. Due to it's historical and possibly family value I am listing it here. Please feel free to contact me...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

Hauptmann Gerhard Molkentin & Pilliardi Kampfgeschwader 30 KG30














Foto WK II Hauptmann Molkentin & Pilliardi Kampfgeschwader 30 Luftwaffe G1.52 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Hauptmann Molkentin & Pilliardi Kampfgeschwader 30 Luftwaffe G1.52 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2022)

Siegfried Bethke JG2















6x REPRO Negativ Foto Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug JG2 Pilot Siegfried Bethke | eBay


Entdecken Sie 6x REPRO Negativ Foto Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug JG2 Pilot Siegfried Bethke in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2022)

Albert Guggenberger aus Leonberg, Pilot der 6. Staffel der Jagdgeschwader 106, gefallen in Fw 190 A bei Absturz in Erbach (Ulm) am 20. Oktober 1944

JG106 + 20-10-1944














Orig. Sterbebild JG106 Jagdflieger Pilot Focke Wulf Fw 190 + ERBACH Ulm 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Sterbebild JG106 Jagdflieger Pilot Focke Wulf Fw 190 + ERBACH Ulm 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2022)

Heinz Klöpper JG77















2x REPRO Foto JG77 Pilot Heinz Klöpper Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug + Belgien | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2x REPRO Foto JG77 Pilot Heinz Klöpper Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug + Belgien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Oct 13, 2022)

2./JG 77 pilot Klöpper was shot down on May 15, 1940 by Bloch 152s of GC II/1. Able to bail out, he did not know which side of the lines he was coming down on and drew his side-arm for the descent - hence the personal emblem.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

Thanks FalkeEins . Do you know what his ultimate faith was?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

DKiG Träger Opitz, Hermann - Stab III./Stuka-Geschwader 77 














DKiG Träger Opitz, Hermann - Stab III./Stuka-Geschwader 77 - Orig. Unterschrift | eBay


Entdecken Sie DKiG Träger Opitz, Hermann - Stab III./Stuka-Geschwader 77 - Orig. Unterschrift in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

Jakob Schober Uffz und Flugzeugführer im Jagdgeschwader Mölders +11-12-1942

1942-12-11, 9./JG 51, Fw 190 A-2, 364, 2 km südwestlich Bahnhof Tharau
Flugzeugführer Uffz Schober, Jacob, +
Absturz. Bruch 100 %. Matti Salonen 

















2. WK SB death card Flugzeugführer Jäger Geschwader Mölders 1942 ANSCHAUEN !!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2. WK SB death card Flugzeugführer Jäger Geschwader Mölders 1942 ANSCHAUEN !!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

Jakob Kaltner feldwebel und Flugzeugführer in einem Nachtjagdgeschwader + 28-09-1944

2./N.J.G. 6
Ju 88 R-2, WNr. 751146, 2Z+LK
FF Fw. Jakob Kaltner +
BF Fw. Willi Kraus +
BF Fw. Bernhard Tenzer +
BS Uffz. Schneiderbanger bailed out, woundet

02.20 shot down by enemy long range nightfighter during assembling, 1 km SW of Ergenzingen. 27/28 Sep 1944 R.A.F. Target Kaiserslautern. It should be found out which british nightfighter credited this claim. Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Information on loss of Feldwebel Jacob Kaltner - night fighter - killed 28.09.1944
















2. WK SB death card Flugzeugführer Nachtjagd 1944 Westen Orden ANSCHAUEN !!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2. WK SB death card Flugzeugführer Nachtjagd 1944 Westen Orden ANSCHAUEN !!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

Stab/ Fernaufklärungsgruppe 1 4. (F) 14















LUFTWAFFE ZECH SMOLENSK FOTO LEONAR 100% Original 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie LUFTWAFFE ZECH SMOLENSK FOTO LEONAR 100% Original 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Nachtjagd Gefreiter Heinrich Weiss, gefallen am 20./21. Juli 1944 als Bordfunker der Uffz. Hans Reinisch der 2./NJG3 bei Absturz der Bf 110 G-4 "D5+CK" (Werknr. 740224 ) bei Herentals, ostlich Antwerpen, Belgien. Heute in Lommel beerdigt.

1944-07-21, 2./NJG 3, Bf 110 G-4, 740224, D5+CK, Bei Herentals, 31 km östlich Antwerpen
Flugzeugführer Uffz Reinisch, Hans, +
Bordfunker Uffz Aschermann, Otto, verletzt
Bordmechaniker Gefr Weiß, Heinrich, +
Absturz nach Luftkampf. Bruch 100 %. Uffz Aschermann mit Fallschirm abgesprungen. Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Reinisch, Hans + Weiss, Heinrich















Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG3 - KIA Herentals Antwerpen Belgien 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG3 - KIA Herentals Antwerpen Belgien 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Pilot Unteroffizier Erich Weiss der 3./NJG101, gefallen am 3. Juni 1944 in Junkers Ju 88 C-6 (Werknr. 0314) bei Absturz in Siegenburg, bei Ingolstadt















Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG101 - KIA Siegenburg Ingolstadt 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG101 - KIA Siegenburg Ingolstadt 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Unteroffizier Johann "Hans" Weiker, hier als Bordfunker der 6./NJG1. Verwundet mit dieser Einheit am 24./25. Februar 1942 am Fleigerhorst Bremen bei Absturz der Bf 110 E-2 "G9+AP" (Werknr. 3737) der Lt. Hansjörg Birkenstock. Gefallen am 20./21. Oktober 1943 bei der 4./NJG6 bei Absturz der Bf 110 der Stfw. Gerhard Herzog in Kettenburg, bei Visselhövede.














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 WIA Bremen NJG6 KIA Visselhövede 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 WIA Bremen NJG6 KIA Visselhövede 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Nachtjagd Feldwebel Heinz Wehner, hier schon beim 6./NJG1 im September 1942, kurz davor verwundet als Bordfunker der Oblt. Werner Rowlin (KIA) des 8./NJG1 am 29./30. Juni 1942 bei Absturz der Bf 110 D-0 "G9+MS" (Werknr. 3140) in Ehren bei Solingen, Westfalen














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Bofu. NJG1 - WIA Solingen Westfalen 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Bofu. NJG1 - WIA Solingen Westfalen 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Portrait der Nachtjagd Uffz. Heinz Warbelow, gefallen als Feldwebel und Bordmechaniker/Bordschütze der Oblt. Richard Rauscher beim 5./NJG2 in Dornier Do 215 B-5 "R4+SN" (Werknr. 0041) bei Absturz in Marrum, Holland, am 1. Mai 1942. Beerdigt in Leeuwarden, später in Ysselsteyn.














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG2 - KIA Marrum Leeuwarden Holland 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG2 - KIA Marrum Leeuwarden Holland 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Nachtjagd Uffz. Franz Vornhusen, Bordfunker der Hauptmann Hans-Werner Rupprecht im 5./NJG1, gefallen in dessem Bf 110 G-4 "G9+KZ" mit Werknr. 5360 bei Absturz in Abbensen, Wedemark nordlich Hannover, am 27./28. September 1943














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Bofu - KIA Wedemark b. Hannover 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Bofu - KIA Wedemark b. Hannover 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Nachtjagd Bordfunker Hermann Vollert der 3./NJG1, hier noch als Gefreiter - Unteroffizieranwärter, später als Uffz. abgesprungen am 30./31. Januar 1944 aus dem Bf 110 G-4 "G9+KL" (Werknr. 740070) der Ofw. Werner Hellenbrucks nordlich Blexen in die Weser; der Pilot ist bei dieser Absturz gefallen














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Bofu. - Absturz Weser Bremerhaven 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Bofu. - Absturz Weser Bremerhaven 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Nachtjagd Pilot Leutnant Gerhard Vetters der 4./NJG1, verwundet am 25. November 1943 in seinem Bf 110 G-4 "G9+GM" (Werknr. 740083) am Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien. Gefallen am 2. Mai 1945 im Endkampf in Wittstock














 Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 WIA Sint-Truiden Belgien KIA Wittstock | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 WIA Sint-Truiden Belgien KIA Wittstock in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

achtjagd Pilot Leutnant Kurt Venzke (Ventzke) der 4./NJG1. Später in 1943 als Oberleutnant Staka der 4./ZG26. Verwundet am 10. Februar 1944 in Messerschmitt Me 410 A-1 (weisse 3U+1) westlich Schwarmstedt. 1 Luftsieg.














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Offizier NJG1 ZG26 - WIA Schwarmstedt 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Offizier NJG1 ZG26 - WIA Schwarmstedt 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Leutnant Gustav Uellenbeck in Perleberg, Nachtjagd Pilot, hier als Leutnant der II./NJG1 in Perleberg, vorher auch schon Staka der 2./ZG76, später gefallen als Staka der 6./NJG1 am 2./3. August 1941 bei Absturz in Dangersen, bei Hamburg / Buchholz, in Bf 110 E-1 mit Werknummer "3487"









Accident Messerschmitt Bf 110 E-1 3487, 03 Aug 1941


Absturz inf. Bodenberührung bei Nachteinsatz (crash, hit the ground during a night operation). The aircraft was on a Nachtjagd operation. The pilot died of his wounds on the 14th of Augus...



aviation-safety.net


















Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 ZG76 Staka in PERLEBERG - KIA Dangersen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 ZG76 Staka in PERLEBERG - KIA Dangersen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2022)

Geflogen im Jagdgeschwader 1 und 11. Gefallen 1944, 16 gelistete Abschüsse.















Foto Jagdgeschwader 11, Portrait mit Sonnebrille, Jäger | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Jagdgeschwader 11, Portrait mit Sonnebrille, Jäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2022)

RAF, 576 Sqdn. F/O Wilde 143851. Lancaster DV333 UL-C2 . Berlin War Grave

mission to Szczecin on 06-01-1944














WW2. RAF, 576 Sqdn. F/O Wilde 143851. Lancaster DV333. Berlin War Grave Photo | eBay


RAF - 6 Jan 1944 (See Note)'. He was in the Royal Air Force Volunteer Reserve. They were on a mission to Berlin when they were shot down. He was the son of Jean Wilde of Westminster, London. Condition : Very Good.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2022)

Hempel Wüstenbordnotsack StG1



















Foto Luftwaffe Stuka Sturzkampfgeschwader 1 / 3 Afrikakorps Wüstenbordnotsack | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Stuka Sturzkampfgeschwader 1 / 3 Afrikakorps Wüstenbordnotsack in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

Erwin Leykauf + 07-10-2007 33 victories JG54 JG7 Me262















FOTO - Flieger ASS "Erwin Leykauf" - Jagdgeschwader "54" GRÜNHERZ - TOP-RARITÄT | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - Flieger ASS "Erwin Leykauf" - Jagdgeschwader "54" GRÜNHERZ - TOP-RARITÄT in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Franz Gaisbauer, Obergefreiter und Kampf-Beobachter der Luftwaffe, gefallen am 7. Juli 1943 bei Absturz bei Bjelgorod, Russland.

07-07-1943 Wednesday














Orig. Sterbebild Pilot Kampf-Beobachter Fliegerhaube + BJELGOROD Russland 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Sterbebild Pilot Kampf-Beobachter Fliegerhaube + BJELGOROD Russland 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

Florian Schley / Uffz in Jagdgeschwader 10./JG2 / Gef. am 02-12-1944 bei Friedrichsdorf / Taunus



















Sterbebild WWII Uffz Jagdgeschwader 10/JG-2 mit FW-190 Friedrichsdorf / Taunus | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild WWII Uffz Jagdgeschwader 10/JG-2 mit FW-190 Friedrichsdorf / Taunus in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

Hptm. Ludwig Wagenfeld 3.(F)/122



















2 x Fotos-F14: Offizier RK-T 3.(F)/Aufklärungsgruppe 122, org. Unterschrift | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 x Fotos-F14: Offizier RK-T 3.(F)/Aufklärungsgruppe 122, org. Unterschrift in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

Klaus Nöske Noske KG4



















Foto-F12: Offizier RK-T Major Kampfgeschwader 4 General Wever org. Unterschrift | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-F12: Offizier RK-T Major Kampfgeschwader 4 General Wever org. Unterschrift in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

Bruno Stalle 8./JG



















Foto-F11: Offizier RK-T Staffelkapitän 8. / Jagdgeschwader 2 org. Unterschrift | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-F11: Offizier RK-T Staffelkapitän 8. / Jagdgeschwader 2 org. Unterschrift in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

Elmar Scheafer 1./StG1















Foto-F10: Offizier RK-T 1. Staffel I. Gruppe StuKa - org. Unterschrift NARVIK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-F10: Offizier RK-T 1. Staffel I. Gruppe StuKa - org. Unterschrift NARVIK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

Erich Leie +07-03-1945



















Foto-F9: Offizier RK-T - I./Jagdgeschwader 2 - org. Unterschrift | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-F9: Offizier RK-T - I./Jagdgeschwader 2 - org. Unterschrift in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

Hugo von Wanivenhaus 9./KG4




















Foto-F8: Soldat mit viel Orden - 9./Kampf-Geschwader 4 - org. Unterschrift | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-F8: Soldat mit viel Orden - 9./Kampf-Geschwader 4 - org. Unterschrift in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

Mathias "Teddy " Schwegler KG51



















Foto-F7: Offizier RK-T 1. Staffel, Kampf-Geschwader 51 - org. Unterschrift | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-F7: Offizier RK-T 1. Staffel, Kampf-Geschwader 51 - org. Unterschrift in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

Notice victory stick May 1944



















Foto Pilot Jagdflieger Luftwaffe Schwimmweste Abschussstock nach Feindabschuss | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Pilot Jagdflieger Luftwaffe Schwimmweste Abschussstock nach Feindabschuss in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

Josef Alfons Jaumann + 14-09-1942 Bordfunker Start Feindflug Afrika Marsa Matruh 1942














Sterbebild Jaumann Flieger Bordfunker Start Feindflug Afrika Marsa Matruh 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Jaumann Flieger Bordfunker Start Feindflug Afrika Marsa Matruh 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

H.Höfer Gesch KG55 Greif RK EL DK



















Foto Flugzeug Bomber Pilot Fliegerass H.Höfer Gesch KG55 Greif RK EL DK Portrait | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Bomber Pilot Fliegerass H.Höfer Gesch KG55 Greif RK EL DK Portrait in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

Durnbrack Meyer Dorffel



















2 grosse Fotos Luftwaffe Afrika Orden | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 grosse Fotos Luftwaffe Afrika Orden in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

B-24D-10-CO 41-23874 93rd BG, 328th BS, "Liberty Limited", then "Ball of Fire Jr.") shot down by Obfw Friedrich May in Fw 190A-5 of JG 28/8 and crashed St Revan France 16-04-1943 Friday. 3 KIA, 8 POW Baugher ( Note its 3./JG2 He flew a Fw190A-6 . Friedrich May was killed around Rouen 22 October 1943, flying FW190A-6 470047 . May was credited with 28 claims.) Compiled from Friedrich May, 3./JG3 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum

RO) T/Sgt. Harold Secor. (POW).
(Bdr) 2nd Lt. Orval Dwaine Huff. (POW).
(TG) S/Sgt. Arthur L. Crandall. (POW).
(LWG) S/Sgt. Cleiborn U. Booker. (POW).
T/Sgt. Herbert B. Daly. Plot I Row 6 Grave 7. Brittany American Cemetery St. James.
(RWG) S/Sgt. Thomas W. Hughes. (POW).
(TG) Sgt. James S. Marsh. (POW).
(Photogr) 1st Lt. Harold J. Tannenbaum. Burial : Floral Park Cemetery Johnson City Broome County New York, USA. 


pertes_usaaf_finistere









WWII US 8TH AIR FORCE PHOTO ALBUM - 93RD BOMB GROUP - AMAZING CONTENT! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

StG77 ( [Nachlass Selhorn )














Foto aus Nachlass Selhorn, Stukageschwader 77, Ju 87 und Piloten (N)50604 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto aus Nachlass Selhorn, Stukageschwader 77, Ju 87 und Piloten (N)50604 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Oct 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> StG77 ( [Nachlass Selhorn )
> 
> View attachment 692452
> 
> ...


Interesting to see a photo from Selhorn's collection up for auction.

Peter Smith drew heavily on that collection for his book on StG77 decades ago...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

John Vasco
i read that this collection has been offered a few times on eBay. See 12 oclock high website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Oct 31, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> John Vasco
> i read that this collection has been offered a few times on eBay. See 12 oclock high website.


Didn't know that, S.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

3.(F)/11 Neuhausen Aschmann Hatt Neumann Bansleben Assman Buxa Kosling Naujock Prochnewski Jeschke Habig Naujock Burdos Schulz Ellermann















Foto AK Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Fotokarte Collage Neujahrsgruß 1938 TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto AK Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Fotokarte Collage Neujahrsgruß 1938 TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

3.(F)/11 Photographic crew 1941 














Foto AK Luftwaffe 3(F) 10 Fotokarte Collage Neujahrsgruß 1941 FP:07111 TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto AK Luftwaffe 3(F) 10 Fotokarte Collage Neujahrsgruß 1941 FP:07111 TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Joachim Müncheberg JG26



















FOTO - Jagdflieger - Oblt. Joachim Müncheberg - Me 109 - Jagdgeschwader 26 - TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - Jagdflieger - Oblt. Joachim Müncheberg - Me 109 - Jagdgeschwader 26 - TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Wolf emblem Rumania Mizil Haschen 3+?














X565 Rumänien Flugplatz Mizil 1944 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Emblem III./JG 77 TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie X565 Rumänien Flugplatz Mizil 1944 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Emblem III./JG 77 TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Nachtjagd Major Rolf Leuchs der II./NJG1 (hier noch als Hauptmann)














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Offizier NJG1 - Major Rolf LEUCHS als Hauptmann | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Offizier NJG1 - Major Rolf LEUCHS als Hauptmann in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Unteroffizier Zwickl der II./NJG1, mit Frontflugspange und Miniatur Geschwaderwappen am Kragen. Zwickl war vorher bei der I./ZG76 in 1940. Am 3. Juni 1941 war er als Bordfunker der Fw. Kalinowski beteiligt an der ersten Luftsieg über Berlin (Short Stirling)














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 m. Orden FFS - Luftsieg Berlin 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 m. Orden FFS - Luftsieg Berlin 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

r Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Wolfram Zöller der 6./NJG1. Verwundet am 6./NJG1 in seiner Bf 110 E-2 "G9+FP" (Werknr. 2650) in Mönchengladbach durch eigene Flak. Später dann gefallen am 23. März 1945 in Heilbronn; heute in Heilbronn















Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - WIA Mönchengladbach KIA Heilbronn | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - WIA Mönchengladbach KIA Heilbronn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Nachtjagd Feldwebel Franz Wutz, gefallen als Bordfunker der Leutnant Hans Witzke der 4./NJG1 bei Absturz der Dornier Do 217 N-1 "G9+EM" (Werknr. 1464 ) am 30./31. August 1943 in Veulen, bei Heers, im Gegend der Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Bordfunker - KIA Heers Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Bordfunker - KIA Heers Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Nachtjagd Bordfunker Wilhelm "Willi" Wurschitz der II./NJG1. Verwundet mit der 6./NJG1 am 8./9. Oktober 1943 in Bf 110 G-4 "G9+DM" (Werknr. 740001) bei Überschlag am Flugplatz Rheine. Gefallen am 12./13. September 1944 mit der 5./NJG1 in Bf 110 G-4 "G9+EN" (Werknr. 440348) der Oblt. Gottfried Hanneck bei Absturz in Birresborn, Eifel. Heute in Daleiden beerdigt.














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - WIA Rheine KIA Birresborn Eifel 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - WIA Rheine KIA Birresborn Eifel 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 KIA Tongeren Sint-Truiden Belgien 1943 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 KIA Tongeren Sint-Truiden Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Nachtjagd Pilot Ludwig Wolf, hier als Leutnant der 6./NJG1, später gefallen als Oberleutnant der gleichen Staffel bei Absturz seiner Bf 110 F-4 "G9+DP" (Werkrnr. 4745) am 3./4. Januar 1943 in Tongeren, Belgien. Heute in Lommel beerdigt. 1 Luftsieg (Wellington am 1. August 1942).














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA Tongeren Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA Tongeren Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

achtjagd Pilot/Bordfunker Obergefreiter (später Unteroffizier) Wohlgemuth der II./NJG1, mit Miniatur Orden am Kragen














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - Uffz. Wohlgemuth m. Miniatur Orden | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - Uffz. Wohlgemuth m. Miniatur Orden in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Nachtjagd Feldwebel Franz Wutz, gefallen als Bordfunker der Leutnant Hans Witzke der 4./NJG1 bei Absturz der Dornier Do 217 N-1 "G9+EM" (Werknr. 1464 ) am 30./31. August 1943 in Veulen, bei Heers, im Gegend der Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien
> 
> View attachment 693089
> 
> ...


Deathcard Nachtjagd Feldwebel Franz Wutz, gefallen als Bordfunker der Leutnant Hans Witzke der 4./NJG1 bei Absturz der Dornier Do 217 N-1 "G9+EM" (Werknr. 1464 ) am 30./31. August 1943 in Veulen, bei Heers, im Gegend der Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien














sterbebild WW2 F. Wutz Luftwaffe EK2 gef. beim Feindflug | eBay


Entdecken Sie sterbebild WW2 F. Wutz Luftwaffe EK2 gef. beim Feindflug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Nachtjagd Feldwebel Franz Wutz, gefallen als Bordfunker der Leutnant Hans Witzke der 4./NJG1 bei Absturz der Dornier Do 217 N-1 "G9+EM" (Werknr. 1464 ) am 30./31. August 1943 in Veulen, bei Heers, im Gegend der Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien
> 
> View attachment 693089
> 
> ...


Nachtjagd Pilot Hans Witzke, hier als Oberfähnrich der 6./NJG1, später gefallen als Leutnant der 4./NJG1 bei Absturz seiner Dornier Do 217 N-1 "G9+EM" (Wekrnr. 1464) am 30./31. August 1943 in Veulen, bei Heers, im Gegend der Flugplatz Sint-Truiden, Belgien. 2 Luftsiege.














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 -- 2 Luftsiege - KIA Heers Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 -- 2 Luftsiege - KIA Heers Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2022)

Nachtjagd Bordfunker Walter Witt, hier als Unteroffizier der II./NJG1, später vermisst als Feldwebel der Stab II./NJG5 bei Feindflug mit Bf 110 G-4 "730261" der Oblt. Heinz Schweingel am 22./23. Dezember 1944














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker NJG1 NJG5 -- MIA 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot Bordfunker NJG1 NJG5 -- MIA 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Nachtjagd Unteroffizier Friedrich Schöpwinkel der 5./NJG1. Gefallen als Bordfunker der Uffz. Franz Westphal am 29. November 1943 bei Absturz der Bf 110 G-4 "G9+HM" (Werknr. 5573 ) in Büllingen, ostlich Malmedy, Ardennen, Belgien.
> 
> View attachment 688739
> 
> ...


Portrait der Nachtjagd Pilot Unteroffizier Franz Westphal der 5./NJG1, gefallen am 29. November 1943 bei Absturz seiner Bf 110 G-4 "G9+HM" (Werknr. 5573) in Sankt Vith, Ardennen, Belgien. Heute in seiner Heimatstadt Kiel beerdigt.














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA Sankt Vith Ardennen Belgien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - KIA Sankt Vith Ardennen Belgien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2022)

Nachtjagd Pilot Gefreiter Harald Winter, war mit der 5./NJG1 auf Flugplatz Sint-Truiden.














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - Flugplatz Sint-Truiden Belgien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - Flugplatz Sint-Truiden Belgien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2022)

Nachtjagd Pilot Uffz. Wenz der II./NJG1, mit Miniatur Orden der NJG1 am Kragen.














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Uffz. Wenz m. Miniatur Geschwader Orden | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 Uffz. Wenz m. Miniatur Geschwader Orden in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2022)

Nachtjagd Pilot Heinrich Wenning, hier als Unteroffizier der 6./NJG1, später verwundet bei Absprung am 1./2. Januar 1944 anl. Absturz in Thüle, bei Friesoythe westlich Oldenburg, als Feldwebel der 2./NJG3.














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG3 - WIA Thüle Friesoythe 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 NJG3 - WIA Thüle Friesoythe 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2022)

Berth Jochinke Flugplatz Mizil 1944 Jagdgeschwader 77 Jg77














X563 Rumänien Flugplatz Mizil 1944 Jagdgeschwader 77 Jagdflieger Berth Jochinke | eBay


Entdecken Sie X563 Rumänien Flugplatz Mizil 1944 Jagdgeschwader 77 Jagdflieger Berth Jochinke in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hanna Reitsch














Hanna Reitsch in seltenem Fotoalbum vor 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Hanna Reitsch in seltenem Fotoalbum vor 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## John Vasco (Nov 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Unteroffizier Zwickl der II./NJG1, mit Frontflugspange und Miniatur Geschwaderwappen am Kragen. Zwickl war vorher bei der I./ZG76 in 1940. Am 3. Juni 1941 war er als Bordfunker der Fw. Kalinowski beteiligt an der ersten Luftsieg über Berlin (Short Stirling)
> 
> View attachment 693087
> 
> ...


On his left chest is a Frontflugspange. Awarded in bronze, silver and gold dependent upon the number of Feindflüge (enemy missions) flown.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2022)

JG2 Richthofen fw190 repro














2 Wk Foto 2-JG RICHTHOFEN - FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF Fw 190 - STAFFELWAPPEN Eagle | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Wk Foto 2-JG RICHTHOFEN - FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF Fw 190 - STAFFELWAPPEN Eagle in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2022)

Hans Viehbeck was WIA on December 5th 1944 , 10./JG301. +19-04-45 hagenow -mecklenburg 















Sterbebild 2.Wk , Jagdflieger , Jagdgeschwader , 19.4.45 , Hagenow-Mecklenburg | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2.Wk , Jagdflieger , Jagdgeschwader , 19.4.45 , Hagenow-Mecklenburg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2022)

Otto Hagn 18-02-43 Bf110 C-4 D5+CN of 5/NJG3 missing over the sea Ff Fw. Otto Hagen Bf Uffz Walter Frinzel both missing to killed. Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Information concerning Feldwebel Otto Hagn killed 20/02/43














tolles Sterbebild Flugzeugführer Nachtjäger Luftkampf Nordsee +1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie tolles Sterbebild Flugzeugführer Nachtjäger Luftkampf Nordsee +1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2022)

Hawker Tempest 1945 written 'VE Day' on the back. 














Hawker Tempest 1945 Original Photograph | eBay


<p>Original World War II photograph.</p><br /><p>Showing a Hawker Typhoon and number what looks like pilots and ground crew.</p><br /><p>We’ve no idea which squadron it is or where the photograph was taken but someone has written ‘VE Day’ on the back. </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)

The longer I'm looking at the picture the more I'm convinced that's the Typhoon.
But a nice shot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 9, 2022)

Yep. Wing thickness and cannons are very Tiffyish.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

Frank Liesendahl + 17-07-1942 - Jagdgeschwader 2 , JG2 





















FOTO - FLUGZEUG / "Fw 190" - Jagdflieger "Frank Liesendahl" - Jagdgeschwader "2" | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG / "Fw 190" - Jagdflieger "Frank Liesendahl" - Jagdgeschwader "2" in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2022)

Walter Nowotny
























Konvolut rk dk Kampfflieger Me 109 Feldpost + Foto Kriegsweihnacht 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Konvolut rk dk Kampfflieger Me 109 Feldpost + Foto Kriegsweihnacht 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

1943 USAAF 1st FG, 94th Fighter SQ Biskra Algeria photo Gen Carl Spaatz, jeep
































1943 USAAF 1st FG, 94th Fighter SQ Biskra Algeria photo Gen Carl Spaats, jeep | eBay
1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th Fighter SQ Biskra Algeria photo #2 Gen Carl Spaats Awards | eBay
1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th Fighter SQ Biskra Algeria photo #3 Gen Carl Spaats Awards | eBay
1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th Fighter SQ Biskra Algeria photo #4 Gen Carl Spaats Awards | eBay
1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th Fighter SQ Biskra Algeria photo #5 Gen Carl Spaats Awards | eBay
1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th Fighter SQ Biskra Algeria photo #6 Gen Carl Spaats Awards | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

Franz Gapp bomber pilot flew also Me262 5 kills (4 Liberators, 1 Lightning). 426 missions






Gapp, Franz – Metapedia







de.metapedia.org



















Signiertes Foto von Franz Gapp Luftwaffe Flugzeugführer Kampfflieger Bundeswehr | eBay


Entdecken Sie Signiertes Foto von Franz Gapp Luftwaffe Flugzeugführer Kampfflieger Bundeswehr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

13th Fighter Squadron 50th Fighter Group Leesburg Florida 1943




















WWII 313th Fighter Squadron 50th Fighter Group Leesburg Florida Photograph WW2 | eBay


WWII 313th fighter squadron 50th fighter group photo in Leesburg Florida 1943. Photo has been cut down, names are all written on the front, has tape on back, shows wear, damage, see photos.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

B-26 D-day stripes 9th Air Force - 344th Bomb Group














B-26 Marauder 9th Air Force#12 - 344th Bomb Group | eBay


Censor stamp on back.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

Uffz Hermann Faymonville funker NJG101

Ju 88 G-1 
Wnr 714361 
9W+OO 
Ltn. Dietz, Wilhelm pilot KIA
Uffz. Faymonritz, Hermann bordfunker KIA
Ogfr. Oermann, Willi bordwart KIA 





Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Lt Wilhelm Dietz 6./NJG101


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces discussion forum



forum.12oclockhigh.net





























Orig. Sterbebild Nachtjagd Pilot NJG.101 ° Belgien + Tenning Zsira Ungarn 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Sterbebild Nachtjagd Pilot NJG.101 ° Belgien + Tenning Zsira Ungarn 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

Nachtjagd Pilot/Bordfunker Obergefreiter (später Unteroffizier) Wohlgemuth der II./NJG1














Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - Uffz. Wohlgemuth | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait Nachtjagd Pilot NJG1 - Uffz. Wohlgemuth in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th F SQ Sardinia Italy














1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th F SQ Sardinia Italy 4x5 Photo airmen & P-38 Airplane | eBay


He was with the 94th Fighter Squadron. Then toFoggia ,Salsola Airfield, Italy, Jan 8 1944 8 to January 1945; then back on 21 February–March 1945. When relative to the photo I have one of pages along with the cropped info referring to the photo.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

1940-05-26, 3.(F)/10, Do 17 P, Linselle
Flugzeugführer Ofw Hofmann, Walter, gefangen
Beobachter Lt Wrba, Hubert, +
Bordfunker Uffz Oelkers, Heinrich, gefangen
Notlandung infolge Jägerbeschuß. Bruch 100 %.

Matti Hubert Wrba 26.05.1940 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum















Foto Frankreich, Grab in Liselles, Piloten der Aufklärungsstaffe 3 F Tanneberg | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Frankreich, Grab in Liselles, Piloten der Aufklärungsstaffe 3 F Tanneberg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## John Vasco (Nov 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940-05-26, 3.(F)/10, Do 17 P, Linselle
> Flugzeugführer Ofw Hofmann, Walter, gefangen
> Beobachter Lt Wrba, Hubert, +
> Bordfunker Uffz Oelkers, Heinrich, gefangen
> ...


Here's the full shakedown of that loss:
*3.(F)/10 *Dornier Do17P-1 (1091). Believed shot down by F/L Adye, P/O Whittaker, and P/O Manger of No.17 Squadron and crashed near Linselles during reconnaissance sortie over Menin, Lille, and Ypres, 5.00 a.m. Possibly also that attacked by F/L Toyne. BO Lt Hubert Wrba killed, FF Oberfw Walter Hofmann captured badly wounded - died same day, BF Uffz Heinrich Oelkers captured wounded – later released. Aircraft T1+EL 100% write-off.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

Karl Haubner + 27-04-1945




.









Sterbebild 2. WK April 1945 Fliegertod Luftwaffe München Waldfriedhof Weiden | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2. WK April 1945 Fliegertod Luftwaffe München Waldfriedhof Weiden in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

raf 129 sqn photograph Hornchurch spitfire G E NOBES intelligence














original ww2 raf 129 sqn photograph Hornchurch spitfire G E NOBES intelligence | eBay


original ww2 raf 129 sqn photograph Hornchurch spitfire G E NOBES intelligence Officer , from the effects of raf Hornchurch wing intelligence officer F/O G E NOBES, see other listings



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Aufklärungsgeschwader 11 Fliegerhorst Uffz. Wohlers Feldw. Günther Uffz. Förstermann Mooshage




















C29 Aufklärungsgeschwader 11 Fliegerhorst Uffz.Wohlers Fedlw.Günther Uffz.Förs… | eBay


Entdecken Sie C29 Aufklärungsgeschwader 11 Fliegerhorst Uffz.Wohlers Fedlw.Günther Uffz.Förs… in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Marine Corps VMSB-131 on Guam 














Original WW2 8x10 Photo of Marine Corps VMSB-131 on Guam Signed by 15 Pilots | eBay


<p>Original WW2 8x10 Photo of Marine Corps VMSB- 131 on Guam Signed by 15 Pilots. </p><p>Excellent condition. Scout Bombing Squadron.</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Charles C. Bynum Jr.














Group of 7 Photos USAAF P-51 Pilot Charles C. Bynum Jr. WW2 & Post-WW2 1944-1948 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Group of 7 Photos USAAF P-51 Pilot Charles C. Bynum Jr. WW2 and Post-WW2 1944-1948.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">USAAF & USAF</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Charles Coleburn Barnum...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

1944-12-11, 15./Erg.JG 1, Fw 190 A-8, 733707, 33 gelbe, Fl.Pl. Märkisch-Friedland, Absturz um 15.25 Uhr durch Überziehen. Bruch 99 %.
Flugzeugführer Fhr Hochreiter, Georg, + Information concerning Georg Hochreiter, lost 11.12.1944 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum



















Sterbebild Arsling Flieger Fähnrich Jagdstaffel gef 12.12.44 Pommern Friedland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Arsling Flieger Fähnrich Jagdstaffel gef 12.12.44 Pommern Friedland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

4./JG 3 / Messerschmitt Bf 109 G-14 / Dog Fight / Crashed near a Restaurant in Schwelle, northwest of Salzkotten, north of Geseke (Nordrhein-Westfalen) - Deutschland / Leutnant Hans Ehmann / KIA Ltn Hans Ehmann JG 3 18/12-1944 KIA. - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum




















Sterbebild Krumbach Leutnant Jagdflieger 24 Jahre gef 44 Lippstadt bei Paderborn | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Krumbach Leutnant Jagdflieger 24 Jahre gef 44 Lippstadt bei Paderborn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Stab II/KG53 Heinkel He111H (6843). Sortie to London docks, hit by AA fire and attacked by fighters and crashed at Peasridge Farm, Frittenden, nr Stapleburst, Kent, 4.00pm

FF. Ofw.Gunther Schmidt,
Bblt.Hans-Peter Schierning,
Bo.Mjr. Max Gruber,
Bf.Fw.Max Nagl,
Bm.Uffz.Eugen Schilling,
Bs.Fw. Andreas Grassl. eBay: Andeas Grassl +15-09-40 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum














Sterbebild Waldmünchen Kampfflieger gef 1940 Fliegerangriff über London England | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Waldmünchen Kampfflieger gef 1940 Fliegerangriff über London England in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

122e Wing v 3 Sqn, 56 Sqn en 486 Sqn, later with 80 Sqn and 274 Sqn. TAF




















Press Photo 1945 Volkel Airfield Netherlands RAF 150 Wing Pilots Enjoy Snow | eBay


<p>Original Press Photo from 1945 in January snow pilots of RAF 150 wing which later became RAF 122 Hawker Tempest Wing enjoy being towed behind a Jeep on a makeshift type of sled. </p><p>The Jeep in the photo has been the subject of a small die cast toy that can still be purchased. Check the...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Nov 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Stab II/KG53 Heinkel He111H (6843). Sortie to London docks, hit by AA fire and attacked by fighters and crashed at Peasridge Farm, Frittenden, nr Stapleburst, Kent, 4.00pm
> 
> FF. Ofw.Gunther Schmidt,
> Bblt.Hans-Peter Schierning,
> ...


What I have for this one:
*Stab II./KG53 *Heinkel He111H-3 (6843). Starboard engine hit by AA fire during sortie to bomb Victoria Docks in London and bombs dumped on industrial target. Attempted to reach cloud cover but engaged by fighters and believed that attacked by P/O D.G. Williams together with other Spitfires of No.92 Squadron. Starboard engine caught fire and port engine damaged so belly-landed and burned out on Peasridge Farm at Frittenden, near Staplehurst, 3.00 p.m. Major Maximilian Gruber _(Gruppenkommandeur)_, BO Oberlt Hans-Peter Schierning, and FF Oberfw Günther Schmidtborn all captured unhurt, BM Uffz Eugen Schilling and BF Fw Maximilian Nagl both captured wounded, HS Fw Andreas Grassl killed. Aircraft A1+GM 100% write-off.
_Apart from Gruber, this was a 6 Staffel crew flying a 4 Staffel aircraft._

I believe that this loss was attributed to 'Stab II./KG53' due to the Gruppenkommandeur being on board. The circumstance of crew from one Staffel flying an aircraft of a different Staffel was not entirely uncommon.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

Press Photo 1943 3 RAAF Sqn Pilots and Others In Ops Room Agnone , Sicily

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2022)

Günther Schack Ritterkreuz Eichenlaub Luftwaffe JG 51 Jagdgeschwader RK






Günther Schack – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org




























4x Fotos Günther Schack Ritterkreuz Eichenlaub Luftwaffe JG 51 Jagdgeschwader RK | eBay


Entdecken Sie 4x Fotos Günther Schack Ritterkreuz Eichenlaub Luftwaffe JG 51 Jagdgeschwader RK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hansgeorg Bätcher Kampfgeschwader KG100














2105# Original Foto Portrait Luftwaffe Hansgeorg Bätcher Kampfgeschwader KG 100 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2105# Original Foto Portrait Luftwaffe Hansgeorg Bätcher Kampfgeschwader KG 100 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG2 Nachtjagd Pilot - KIA Alsheim b. Worms Rhein 1944 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Portrait NJG1 NJG2 Nachtjagd Pilot - KIA Alsheim b. Worms Rhein 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - eBay: Heinz Walter Wehnert + 17-11-43 (NJG)

1943-11-17, 1./NJG 2, Bf 110 G-4, 720002, Alsheim, 15 km nördlich Worms
Flugzeugführer Uffz Wehnert, Heinz, +
Bordfunker Ogfr Spitzner, Werner, +
Bordschütze Ogfr Henkel, Josef, +
Absturz infolge Bordwaffenbeschuß und Aufschlagbrand. Bruch 100 %.














Sterbebild Leipzig Uffz Flugzeugführer Nachtjäger gef 27.8.43 Taranowka Charkow | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Leipzig Uffz Flugzeugführer Nachtjäger gef 27.8.43 Taranowka Charkow in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

Günther Lützow JG 3, Italien, Schwerter (look like Heinrich Bär )

















Foto Portrait Luftwaffe, Jagflieger Günther Lützow JG 3, Italien, Schwerter !!! | eBay
Foto Portrait Luftwaffe, Jagflieger Günther Lützow JG 3, Italien, EL, Orden | eBay
Foto Portrait Luftwaffe, Jagflieger Günther Lützow JG 3, Italien mit EL, TOPPPPP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

Lt. J. W. " Mouse " Carter



















2 WWII Photos, Lt. J. W. Carter a member of The Flying Tigers in Airplane | eBay


2 WWII Photos, Lt. J. W. Carter, a member of The Flying Tigers in Airplane. Has Flying Tigers Patch. See Photos. Good Condition. 2 3/4 x 4 1/2''



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

Vtg 1940's B-24 FLIGHT OFFICER PHOTO-WWII CASUALTY HERO-George O. Vetter-NY Kid | eBay


Picture of George O. Vetter Jr. FLIGHT OFFICER. CASUALTY HERO that FLEW a B-24 WAR PLANE. that was SHOT DOWN IN THE PACIFIC OCEAN. READY TO DISPLAY . w/ Biographical Information on Back of Photo.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2022)

May their souls rest in eternal peace.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2022)

First death card i have seen of a very well known ace

Egmont Prinz zur Lippe Weisenfeld
























Sterbebild 2. WK Prinz Adel Ysselsteyn Holland RK DK Gold Fliegertod Ardennen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2. WK Prinz Adel Ysselsteyn Holland RK DK Gold Fliegertod Ardennen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

No.518 Squadron RAF, aircrew & Halifax, Royal Air Force Aldergrove














WW2 era photo No.518 Squadron RAF, aircrew & Halifax, Royal Air Force Aldergrove | eBay


Original WW2 era photograph of aircrew on parade, with Halifax aircraft in the background, of No.518 Squadron RAF. As such, the photo was evidentlytaken while the squadron was based at RAF Aldergrove, County Antrim, Northern Ireland, during 1945-46.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

John Vasco
might be of intrest

Pilot nach 250. Feindflug



























Foto Luftwaffe, Bomber Pilot nach 250. Feindflug mit Schild vor Flugzeug | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe, Bomber Pilot nach 250. Feindflug, Fliegerkombi, Besatzung Schild | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe, Bomber Besatzung nach 250. Feindfug, Flugzeug, Fliegerkombi | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe, Bomber Pilot nach 250. Feindflug, Fliegerkombi, Besatzung | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe, Pilot nach 250. Feindflug vor Flugzeug, TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Dec 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> John Vasco
> might be of intrest
> 
> Pilot nach 250. Feindflug
> ...


Excellent! An Oberfeldwebel with 250 missions.

Unit: Zerstörergeschwader 1. Period when the unit codes on aircraft were reduced from standard size to small size, hence the temporary overpainting of the standard-sized 'S9'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 5, 2022)

I wonder if he ever managed to survive the war or got a one way ticket to The Creator!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

John Vasco said:


> Excellent! An Oberfeldwebel with 250 missions.
> 
> Unit: Zerstörergeschwader 1. Period when the unit codes on aircraft were reduced from standard size to small size, hence the temporary overpainting of the standard-sized 'S9'.


What is it with little 13 stencil? Pic 4?


----------



## special ed (Dec 5, 2022)

The painter knew someday the pic would be on this forum and a certain member would enjoy the photo


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

special ed said:


> The painter knew someday the pic would be on this forum and a certain member would enjoy the photo


For once i am a bit serious. Imagine that.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## CAC Woomera (Dec 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> John Vasco
> might be of intrest
> 
> Pilot nach 250. Feindflug
> ...


What exactly are the plants they're holding for?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2022)

CAC Woomera said:


> What exactly are the plants they're holding for?











The History of Giving Flowers: Floral Arrangements of Ancient Times


While we can't be too sure of the earliest dates that giving flowers became a tradition, history points to ancient Egypt and Roman times.




abcflora.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

Hans-Herman Stuhlsatz Bordmechaniker Fernkampfgeschwader + 01-04-1944 south coast of Spain 














Sterbebild Eppelborn Bordmechaniker Fernkampfgeschwader gef 44 Südküste Spanien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Eppelborn Bordmechaniker Fernkampfgeschwader gef 44 Südküste Spanien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

Heinz Stöwer JG 11 Reichsverteidigung







































Foto Konvolut Jagdflieger Heinz Stöwer JG 11 Reichsverteidigung, Pilot FW 190 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Konvolut Jagdflieger Heinz Stöwer JG 11 Reichsverteidigung, Pilot FW 190 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Dec 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> What is it with little 13 stencil? Pic 4?


Frame numbers. You can also see '7', '8', '9' and '11' in the photo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

Georg Schleich 13-05-1920, + 29-04-1942 8./JG26 nord Africa

1942-04-29, 8./ZG 26, Bf 110D-3, 4324, 3U+LS, Mittelmeer, Absturz auf See. Bruch 100 %.
Flugzeugführer Uffz Schleich, Georg, +
Bordfunker Uffz Beck, Werner, +

Matti Salonen
Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Information on Luftwaffe men

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 8, 2022)

Mittelmeer :

mittel = middle / meer = sea ...

Cool name for Mediterranean Sea!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

Hans Brandl +10-07-1943 11./KG1

1943-07-10, 11./KG 1, Ju 88A-4, 885909, 10 km westlich Gallipoli, 36 km südwestlich Lecce, Notlandung auf See infolge Motorbrand. Bruch 100 %.
Flugzeugführer Uffz Köneke, Kurt, verletzt
Beobachter Uffz Kirschnick, Gerhard, +
Bordfunker Uffz Pethe, Hermann, +
Bordschütze Ogfr Brandl, Johann, vermißt


Matti Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - loss of Hans Brandl 1943 














Sterbebild - 11.KG 1 Gallipoli Fliegertod in den Wellen der Adria 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild - 11.KG 1 Gallipoli Fliegertod in den Wellen der Adria 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2022)

The small "13", and other small numbers, are the frame numbers, marking the locations of the fuselage frames. Similar numbers can be seen on the Bf109 fuselage.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

Airframes said:


> The small "13", and other small numbers, are the frame numbers, marking the locations of the fuselage frames. Similar numbers can be seen on the Bf109 fuselage.


Now you tell me ,and believe told me before,...... should have known that


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

Bf109E WNr. 1464 'black 8' of 5./JG 3 Werk No. Pilot ID please? - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum














C40 Foto LW Flugzeug Jäger Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 Seitenflosse mit W.Nr. 1464 | eBay


Entdecken Sie C40 Foto LW Flugzeug Jäger Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 Seitenflosse mit W.Nr. 1464 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Dec 9, 2022)

Airframes said:


> The small "13", and other small numbers, are the frame numbers, marking the locations of the fuselage frames. Similar numbers can be seen on the Bf109 fuselage.


I replied to that on Wednesday, post #1588...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2022)

Oops! Missed that John !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2022)

Hans-Joachim Marseille 












Signal magazine colour/bw pictures (big)


enjoy



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2022)

Richard Schmoll + 26-12-1943 Sunday Atlantic buried Mont de Marsan Fernaufkarer gruppe














Sterbebild Militaria Wehrmacht Death Card 2. Weltkrieg Flugzeugführer Hauptmann | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Militaria Wehrmacht Death Card 2. Weltkrieg Flugzeugführer Hauptmann in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII U.S. 8th A.F. 352ND FIGHTER GROUP ACE CESKY SIGNED DOCUMENT & B&W 5"X7" | eBay
> 
> View attachment 619322
> 
> ...


P-51 Mustang 352nd Fighter Group C J Cesky














Original WWII photo P-51 Mustang 352nd Fighter Group Ace | eBay


<p>Original WWII photo P-51 Mustang 352nd Fighter Group Ace. </p><p>Original GI snapshot</p><p>Measurers approx 3” x 4 3/4”</p><p>Named pilot was an ace </p><p>Combine shipping available </p><p>Name on jacket is C.J. Cesky</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Hugo Otto Sperrle
























+++Luftwaffe Fotoalbum Feldmarschall Sperrle +++ | eBay


Entdecken Sie +++Luftwaffe Fotoalbum Feldmarschall Sperrle +++ in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Toni Stern + 02-07-1941















Sterbebild Luftwaffe Top Foto Feldwebel Flieger 10ten Tag in Russland Orden 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Luftwaffe Top Foto Feldwebel Flieger 10ten Tag in Russland Orden 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

E J Potter














Org. Photo: Named US Pilot in Flying Kit Posed in Fighter Plane Cockpit (#1)!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

W H Yeager Jr. family of?














Org. Photo: Named US Pilot in Flying Kit Posed in Fighter Plane Cockpit (#2)!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

Hans Weingartner NJG unfall 19-03-1944














Sterbebild Münchweiler Flugzeugführer Nachtjäger tödlich abgestürzt Insel Sylt | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Münchweiler Flugzeugführer Nachtjäger tödlich abgestürzt Insel Sylt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> W H Yeager Jr. family of?
> 
> View attachment 698515
> 
> ...


The American pilot that broke the sound speed barrier for first time...

Am I right?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

No this is somebody else but perhaps related to Chuck Yeager - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

Thomas Kopf Köpf Normandie 1./JG 2 Trouville 25-06-1944 Sunday



















Sterbebild - Normandie 1.JG 2 Trouville 25.6.1944 Fliegertod | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild - Normandie 1.JG 2 Trouville 25.6.1944 Fliegertod in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

oberfeldwebel Hans Heindl + 07-04-1944 Friday Costermano Itali



















Sterbebild 2. WK Flugzeugführer Fluglehrer Kampfgeschwader Costermano Italien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2. WK Flugzeugführer Fluglehrer Kampfgeschwader Costermano Italien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

Rudolf Reichel + 30-04-1943 Friday
Chef Kampfgeschwader Edelweiß KG51 Konotop Kyjiw 1943

1943-04-30, Stab KG 51, Kl 35, 3061, Konotop, Infanteriebeschuß. Bruch ? %.
Beobachter Olt Reichel, Rudolf, + Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - looking for informaition off 2 losses




















Sterbebild 2. WK Kompanie – Chef Kampfgeschwader „Edelweiß“ Konotop Kyjiw 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2. WK Kompanie – Chef Kampfgeschwader „Edelweiß“ Konotop Kyjiw 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

Josef Hausner + 17-09-1943 Friday



















 Sterbebild 2. WK 1943 Italien Bordmechaniker Frontflugspange E.K.2 Forsting | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2. WK 1943 Italien Bordmechaniker Frontflugspange E.K.2 Forsting in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

Alois Kapsegger + 07-03-1944 Tuesday, Ellusis - Kreta Insel Polimos Milos











1944-03-07, 15./TG 1, Ju 52/3m, 131078, Zwischen Eleusis und Malemes
Bordwart Uffz Kapsegger, Alois, +
Feindbeschuß. Bruch 100 %. Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Lost of four Ju52 in the Aegean

Hinweis Volksbund:
Todes-/Vermisstenort zw.Ellusis-Kreta b.d.Insel Polimos Milos
Alois Kapsegger konnte nicht geborgen werden. Nach den uns vorliegenden Informationen ist er auf See verblieben. Die Namen der Angehörigen des Heeres und der Luftwaffe, die ein Seegrab gefunden haben, wurden vom Volksbund in einem Gedenkbuch erfasst. Es ist in der Gedenkstätte Kiel - Laboe zur Auslage gebracht.









Sterbebild 2. WK Ellusis - Kreta Insel Polimos Milos Frontflugspange Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2. WK Ellusis - Kreta Insel Polimos Milos Frontflugspange Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

Franz Wölflingseder + 14-08-1943 Saterday

ist vermutlich als unbekannter Soldat auf die Kriegsgräberstätte Charkiw Ukraine überführt worden.



















Sterbebild 2. WK Kampfgeschwader goldene Frontflugspange Poltawa Ukraine Charkiv | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2. WK Kampfgeschwader goldene Frontflugspange Poltawa Ukraine Charkiv in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

Theo Schmitt + 18-7-1944 Zerstörer Geschwader



















Sterbebild 2. WK Flieger Zerstörer - Geschwader Memmingen Höcherberg Frankenholz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild 2. WK Flieger Zerstörer - Geschwader Memmingen Höcherberg Frankenholz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 16, 2022)

May their souls rest in peace.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Zerstörer Geschwader Me410

















2 x Foto, Wk2, Flugzeugführer der Luftwaffe im Einsatz, 1943 (N)50674 | eBay
Foto, Wk2, Flugzeugführer der Luftwaffe im Einsatz, 1943-45 (N)50674 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Stalingrad am 18-12-1942 Friday






















Foto, Wk2, Stalingrad am 18.12.1942, Piloten einer Ju 52, Russland, 01 (N)50674 | eBay
Foto, Wk2, Stalingrad am 18.12.1942, Piloten einer Ju 52, Russland (N)50674 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

Heinz Hambach














O154, Fotos Flugzeugführer Heinz Hambach Träger Spanienkreuz, Frontflugspange... | eBay


Entdecken Sie O154, Fotos Flugzeugführer Heinz Hambach Träger Spanienkreuz, Frontflugspange... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

Konrad Rieder + 11-08-1942

1942-08-11, 9./KG 27, He 111H-6, 7370, 1G+IT, Bei Woronesh, Absturz infolge Jägerbeschuß. Bruch 100 %.
Flugzeugführer Ofw Heiner, Engelbert, verletzt
Beobachter Ofw Rieder, Konrad, + (Mit Fallschirm abgesprungen)
Bordfunker Ofw Dietrich, Fritz, vermißt
Bordmechaniker Uffz Wendt, Gerhard, +

Feindflug.

Matti Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Ofw Konrad Rieder + 11.08.42 KG



















Sterbebild Luftwaffe Oberfeldw. KG Bölke Top Orden Spanien DKiG Stalingrad 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sterbebild Luftwaffe Oberfeldw. KG Bölke Top Orden Spanien DKiG Stalingrad 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

Oblt. Kurt Pielmeyer + 31-05-1940 grave














org. Foto Belgien Kanal Küste dt. Flieger Grab 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Belgien Kanal Küste dt. Flieger Grab 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

JG 2 Richthofen mit GFM Milch, General Galland u. Kommandeur Oesau




















2 Privatfotos JG 2 Richthofen mit GFM Milch, General Galland u. Kommandeur Oesau | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Privatfotos JG 2 Richthofen mit GFM Milch, General Galland u. Kommandeur Oesau in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

JG 2 Richthofen mit Walter Oesau, Josef Wurmheller und H. Huppertz














Privatfoto JG 2 Richthofen mit Walter Oesau, Josef Wurmheller und H. Huppertz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Privatfoto JG 2 Richthofen mit Walter Oesau, Josef Wurmheller und H. Huppertz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2022)

Lt. Jack Tate 77th Fighter Sq The Gamblers , All Aces, No Jokers















Vintage WWII Snapshot Photograph Lt. Jack Tate 77th Fighter Sq The Gamblers | eBay


Dashing pilot with poker hand patch. Back note, 1st Lt. Jack Tate, England. 4" x 5", good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2022)

Walter Blume JG26 from Colongne , Rudolph Mayr 9./KG40 from Heidelberg januari 1951

















































Press Photo 1954 Ex German Air Force Pilots Training England Post war New Roles | eBay


Original Press Photo from 1954 which shows four German pilots undergoing training in England after WW2. Two of the pilots I have identified as ex German Air Force pilots from WW2. I’ve included a few pics taken of the four pilots on their arrival in England and during their training.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2022)

Generaloberst General Wolfram von Richthofen bei Cholm Fi156














Foto Luftwaffe Generaloberst General Wolfram von Richthofen bei Cholm Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Generaloberst General Wolfram von Richthofen bei Cholm Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Dec 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Oblt. Kurt Pielmeyer + 31-05-1940 grave
> 
> View attachment 699159
> 
> ...


*Stab I./JG26 *Messerschmitt Bf109E-3. Shot down in combat with Hurricanes and abandoned 3 km south-east of Sint Joris 1.20 p.m. Believed that claimed by F/L Dutton and P/O Newling of No.145 Squadron. FF Oberlt Kurt Pielmeyer _(Gruppenadjutant) _baled out badly wounded but parachute failed and fell dead near Mannekensvere, east of Nieuport. Aircraft 100% write-off. 
_Kurt Pielmeyer was buried in his parachute in a garden on the Brugsesteenweg beside the river Ijzer by troops of 1./Pi.Btl.256._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2022)

Foto 2wk Luftwaffe Oberst verleiht Hptm Eisernes Kreuz 1 Klasse EK Beobachter 2 | eBay
Foto 2wk Luftwaffe Oberst verleiht Hptm Eisernes Kreuz 1 Klasse EK Beobachter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 26, 2022)

Alois Trenz + 18-10-1940 Friday England KG54 Ju88




















original Sterbebild Dead Card 2.WK. Stuka England Luftwaffe 1940 T-Geschwader | eBay


Entdecken Sie original Sterbebild Dead Card 2.WK. Stuka England Luftwaffe 1940 T-Geschwader in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Dec 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Alois Trenz + 18-10-1940 Friday England KG54 Ju88
> 
> View attachment 700048
> 
> ...


*1./KG54 *Junkers Ju88A-1 (7152). Crashed on landing at Caen-Carpiquet in bad weather following sortie. FF Uffz Hans Böggemann, BO Gefr Alois Trenz, BF Gefr Franz Männer, and BS Gefr Heinz Schreiber all killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Tuesday at 6:18 AM)

Nachtjagdgeschwader 3 NJG3 Emblem



 John Vasco

























2 Fotos, Wk2, Nachtjäger, Nachtjagdgeschwader 3, Staffelabzeichen, Me Bf 110 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Fotos, Wk2, Nachtjäger, Nachtjagdgeschwader 3, Staffelabzeichen, Me Bf 110 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Tuesday at 6:23 PM)

Snautzer01 said:


> Nachtjagdgeschwader 3 NJG3 Emblem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The emblem was designed by Victor Mölders, brother of Werner, and first used by 1. Staffel, Zerstörergeschwader1 in the Spring of 1940. When some crews of 1./ZG 1 moved to NJG 1 upon formation at the end of June 1940, they took their standard Bf 110 Cs with them, and the emblem on them became the night fighter force emblem. Victor Mölders was one of the pilots who was mived to the new night fighter unit, and so he lobbied his brother to get him transferred to his unit. He got his wish, and was transferred to 2. Staffel, Jagdgeschwader 51. As Staffelkapitän of 2./JG 51 Victor was shot down into captivity on 7th October 1940. In the mid-1980s Peter Cornwell and myself were able to meet him at his home in Germany and obtain much information from him on his time with ZG 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 7:11 AM)

Scrapbook lwo Jima 46th Fighter Squadron





























WWII Photo Album Scrapbook lwo Jima 46th Fighter Squadron | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo Album Scrapbook lwo Jima 46th Fighter Squadron at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 8:03 AM)




----------

